# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Σε διαδικασία πώλησης το e-Shop

## Gu.Ru

Της Ρόης Χάικου

Σε προχωρημένες συζητήσεις με στρατηγικό επενδυτή και fund εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας βρίσκεται η e-Shop σε μια προσπάθεια να ενισχύσει την οικονομική της θέση και τη ρευστότητά της.

Η διοίκηση της εταιρείας μάλιστα, βρέθηκε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες στην άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού προκειμένου να συζητήσει με υποψήφιους επενδυτές και σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις που υπάρχουν οι θετικές εξελίξεις αναμένονται ακόμη και μέσα στον Ιούνιο.

Τις πληροφορίες του Capital.gr επιβεβαίωσε ο γενικός διευθυντής και εκ των ιδρυτών της εταιρείας, κ. Απόστολος Αποστολάκης, αναφέροντας ότι "υπάρχουν συζητήσεις με Έλληνα και ξένο υποψήφιο για την είσοδό του ως στρατηγικού επενδυτή".

Η διοίκηση της εταιρείας μελετά δύο εναλλακτικές: είτε την πώληση μειοψηφικού πακέτου της εταιρείας, είτε την εκχώρηση ακόμη και πλειοψηφικής συμμετοχής και του management. Η απόφασή της, όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες, θα εξαρτηθεί από το οικονομικό ύψος της συμφωνίας, καθώς το e-Shop, όπως σύσσωμος σχεδόν ο κλάδος της πληροφορικής και των δικτύων τεχνολογίας, αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα ρευστότητας εξαιτίας της οικονομικής κρίσης και της κάμψης της κατανάλωσης.

Η εταιρεία μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό βρισκόταν σε διαπραγματεύσεις με ελληνική τράπεζα για την έκδοση ομολογιακού δανείου (είχε πάρει ανάλογο δάνειο από την Alpha Bank τετραετούς διάρκειας ύψους 2,5 εκατ. ευρώ τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010). Ωστόσο οι καθυστερήσεις που υπήρξαν στην επίτευξη της σχετικής συμφωνίας ώθησαν την διοίκηση να αναζητήσει άλλους τρόπους χρηματοδότησης.

Η e-Shop επιδιώκει να αντλήσει ρευστότητα ώστε να καλύψει ανοίγματα προς τους προμηθευτές της και να τονώσει τις πωλήσεις της. Στην αγορά έχουν κυκλοφορήσει εδώ και καιρό οι πληροφορίες περί δυσκολίας της εταιρείας, η οποία συμπλήρωσε 13 χρόνια παρουσίας στην αγορά, να ανταποκριθεί σε ένα μέρος των υποχρεώσεών της, ωστόσο η κατάσταση κρίνεται διαχειρίσιμη, σε ένα οικονομικό περιβάλλον που ούτως ή άλλως δεν βοηθά τις επιχειρήσεις, αντίθετα δοκιμάζει τις αντοχές τους.

Καλά πληροφορημένες πηγές σημείωναν πως το πρόβλημα για την e-Shop παρουσιάστηκε μετά την απόφαση ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών να σταματήσουν τη δραστηριότητα της ασφάλισης πιστώσεων από τις αρχές του 2011 με αποτέλεσμα να "ψαλιδιστούν" τα πιστωτικά όρια πολλών επιχειρήσεων έναντι των προμηθευτών τους. Ως αποτέλεσμα σειρά πληρωμών έμειναν ανασφάλιστες, με τους προμηθευτές σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις να ζητούν την εξόφλησή τους και να μειώνουν το πλαφόν. 

Στην αγορά κυκλοφορεί ότι η εταιρεία ήρθε σε συνεννόηση με την πλειονότητα των προμηθευτών της, ώστε να της δώσουν... πίστωση χρόνου για να καταβάλλει τα απαιτούμενα ποσά την περίοδο Ιουνίου - Ιουλίου, εκτιμώντας ότι μέχρι τότε θα έχει βρει τη ρευστότητα που χρειάζεται.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το ίδιο το e-Shop σε πρόσφατη ανακοίνωσή του σημείωνε ότι προέβη πέρυσι σε ουσιαστική αναδιάρθρωση, πετυχαίνοντας μειώσεις κόστους της τάξεως του 20%. Και περιμένει ότι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν στην εφετινή χρήση, εκτιμώντας ότι ο κύκλος εργασιών του το 2011 θα καταγράψει άνοδο τουλάχιστον κατά 10%.

roi.haikou@capital.gr



Πηγή:www.capital.gr

----------


## Gordito

*Ας κοψει τα e-shop points.*
 Δεν προσφερουν τιποτα απολυτως.
Βιτρινα δεν εχουν, διαθεσιμοτητα μικρη στο καθενα και εξοδα πολλα.

*Επισης, ας φτιαξει το after sales service της*. Εχει χασει ενα 10% τουλαχιστον του τζιρου που θα ειχε αν οι 'ψαγμενοι' χρηστες αγοραζαν απο αυτο.


Με χρηματικες ενεσεις, δουλεια δεν γινεται. Καποτε θα τελειωσουν τα λεφτα αυτα και δεν θα απολαμβανεις και το ιδιο κερδος.

Εκτος αν την κανουν τελειως σε λιγο καιρο  :Whistle:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> ς κοψει τα e-shop points.
> Δεν προσφερουν τιποτα απολυτως.
> Βιτρινα δεν εχουν, διαθεσιμοτητα μικρη στο καθενα και εξοδα πολλα.


 Πολύ σωστός τι τα έχουν? Αφού κυρίως μέσα απο το ίντερνετ και παράδοση στο σπίτι κάνουν δουλειά.

----------


## WAntilles

> *Ας κοψει τα e-shop points.*
>  Δεν προσφερουν τιποτα απολυτως.
> Βιτρινα δεν εχουν, διαθεσιμοτητα μικρη στο καθενα και εξοδα πολλα.


Κάτι που το έχω πει εδώ και χρόνια.

Δε χρειάζεται κανένα e-shop point, σε καμμία πόλη.

Μόνο ένας πολύ μικρός χώρος με έναν εργαζόμενο το πολύ, ίσα-ίσα για να μπορεί να παραλαμβάνει DOA προϊόντα, και προϊόντα που χαλάνε εντός εγγύησης.

----------


## alekan

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=186

----------


## silegav

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά έχει χάσει το focus του το eshop. Στην τελευταία athens voice είχε διαφήμιση του eshop συγκεκριμένα για εργαλεία και black & decker. Δε μπορείς να υποστηρίζεις τους πελάτες σου όταν πουλάς τα πάντα, από usb sticks μέχρι φωτοβολταικά και πριόνια. Χρειάζεται focus, cost cutting και να ξαναθυμηθεί πως ξεκίνησε και πως αναδείχθηκε. Τον ανταγωνισμό το διαχειριζόταν πολλά χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## baskon

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά έχει χάσει το focus του το eshop. Στην τελευταία athens voice είχε διαφήμιση του eshop συγκεκριμένα για εργαλεία και black & decker. Δε μπορείς να υποστηρίζεις τους πελάτες σου όταν πουλάς τα πάντα, από usb sticks μέχρι φωτοβολταικά και πριόνια. Χρειάζεται focus, cost cutting και να ξαναθυμηθεί πως ξεκίνησε και πως αναδείχθηκε. Τον ανταγωνισμό το διαχειριζόταν πολλά χρόνια τώρα.


Τη νεα κατηγορια του πλαισιου την ειδατε;Καφετιερες,ρολογακια κλπ....
Αντε και σ'ανώτερα...Μπορει σε κανα 2μηνο να πουλαει και σκουπες  :Smile:  Αυτο ειναι το focus που ζητας απο ενα σοβαρο καταστημα :ROFL: 
Α ξεχασα οτι εχει και τοστιερες αλλα και φουρνους μικροκυμματων  :Smile:

----------


## PAITERISNIKOS

Εχετε δικιο παιδες..και εγω πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι η εποχη καταληλη για πολλα "ανοιγματα"
Το μελον θα δειξει...

----------


## kerneld

> Τη νεα κατηγορια του πλαισιου την ειδατε;Καφετιερες,ρολογακια κλπ....
> Αντε και σ'ανώτερα...Μπορει σε κανα 2μηνο να πουλαει και σκουπες  Αυτο ειναι το focus που ζητας απο ενα σοβαρο καταστημα
> Α ξεχασα οτι εχει και τοστιερες αλλα και φουρνους μικροκυμματων


Τα οποία άνετα-ανετότατα εντάσονται στον εξοπλισμό γραφείου/επιχείρησης. 

Το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ έχει μια χαρά σαφέστατο προσανατολισμό για την κάλυψη όλο και περισσότερων και ποικίλων αναγκών της κάθε επιχείρησης, κάτι σαν one-stop-shopping point.

Επιπλέον, η κάθε επιχείρηση (από τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία και την μικρή-μεσαία έως την μεγάλη) έχει και *διαρκή* ανάγκη σε εφοδιασμό με διάφορα προιόντα (τόσο IT-related όσο και λοιπού-γενικού εξοπλισμού), σε αντίθεση με τον home-user που ψωνίζει μια στο τόσο.

----------


## yiapap

Σε μια αγορά που είναι σε ελεύθερη πτώση ψάχνετε να βρείτε γιατί το E-Shop έχει πρόβλημα; Kαι προτείνετε λύσεις τύπου "Να μειώσει προσωπικό" ή "Να αυξήσει after sales support" (=προσωπικό)  :Thinking: 
Για μένα η μόνη απορία είναι... ποιός θα είναι ο επόμενος! Ειλικρινά εύχομαι να πετύχουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις με τον επενδυτή και ο επενδυτής να μην είναι καμιά πολυεθνική ηλεκτρικών-ηλεκτρονικών τύπου Dixon's... Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος.

----------


## 29gk

Οτι λεει ο yiapap. Ολα τα αλλα ειναι περιπτωσεις που λεμε "last year" !! Η αγορα πλεον, οι εξελιξεις και τα δεδομενα, αλλαζουν βδομαδα τη βδομαδα, οχι σαιζον με σαιζον και σημερα προβλημα εχουν οχι απλα οι παντες αλλα αυτοι που λεμε οι σωστοι και οι νοικοκυραιοι. Ολοι οι απατεωνες εχουν βρεθει ηδη εκτος εδω και χρονια, ενω σημερα υποφερουν οποιοι εχουν εξοδα 110 και εσοδα 100. Ουτε αντοχες ουτε ελαστικα ορια. Δειτε και την περιπτωση του ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚ που ειναι επισης επικαιρη και αναμεινατε στο ακουστικο σας και για πιο τρανταχτες και θορυβωδεις πτωσεις το αμεσως προσεχως διαστημα.

Αυτο το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.

----------


## phantom77

> *Ας κοψει τα e-shop points.*
>  Δεν προσφερουν τιποτα απολυτως.
> Βιτρινα δεν εχουν, διαθεσιμοτητα μικρη στο καθενα και εξοδα πολλα.


Για όσους μένουν σε Αθήνα/Θεσσαλονίκη ή σε πολεις όπου υπάρχουν πλήρη καταστηματα, ίσως να φαίνονται άχρηστα. Στην επαρχία όμως? Ένας απο τους λόγους που αγοράζω απο το e-shop ότι δεν πληρώνω ταχυδρομικά παραλαμβανοντας τις παραγγελίες μου απο το e-shop point. Βλέπω, ας πούμε, ένα usb stick των €12: απο  e-shop θα πληρώσω €12, απο Πλαίσιο π.χ. θα πληρώσω €12+€10 ταχυδρομικά, οπότε χάνεται το πλεονέκτημα της  χαμηλής τιμής.

----------


## gcf

Πιθανότατα το κόστος διατήρησης των points, logistics κλπ να είναι μεγαλύτερο ακόμη και από δωράν ταχυδρομικά σε μικρού όγκου παραγγελίες.

----------


## akilleas

*Τα παραλές.*
Εγώ είμαι της άποψης τα e-shop points να παραμείνουν στην επαρχία.
Δεν θα ψώνιζα ποτέ μικροπράγματα (δλδ κάτω των 90 αφρό) εάν δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να τα παραλάβω δωρεάν. Θα αναγκαζόμουνα να τα πάρω από το Πλαίσιο κάποια στιγμή που θα βρισκόμουνα στην Λάρισα.
Δυστυχώς στα Τρίκαλα η πλειοψηφία των μικρομάγαζων που ασχολούνται με το είδος, ψωνίζουν ήδη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από το e-shop, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να βρούμε προϊόντα με τιμές e-shop επιπέδου.
Εάν κλείσει το point...θα χάσει πάρα πολλούς!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ επειδή εδώ και πολυ καιρό ψωνίζω μόνο από το e-shop, με βολεύει αφάνταστα το eshop point γιατί έχει στον δρόμο μου, και δεν είναι τόσο οτι γλιτωνω τα μεταφορικά, αλλά κυρίως πως περνω αυτά που θέλω αρκετά γρήγορα! μερικές φορές και την επόμενη μέρα! πάντως αν έχουν οικονομικά προβλήματα τότε αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να τα μειώσουν! δυστυχώς αν γίνει αυτό αρκετοι νέοι θα μείνουν άνεργοι, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς!

----------


## giantpow

To skroutz εφαγε το e-shop

----------


## pcmanpcman

καλα οι αθηναίοι δεν σκέφτονται τους επαρχιώτες. 

Ποιος είπε οτι τα e-shop points ειναι άχρηστα;
1 σε κάθε πόλη (και μερικά στο νομό αττικής οκ)

για σκεφτείτε: Αγοράζεις μια ελλατωματική 32αρα TV (ας μην ειμαι υπερβολικός και πω 40" 50")
Για κανόνισε μεταφορικά πάρε τηλέφωνα αναμονές κτλπ; οκ λογικό!

Εγω αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα τι δουλειά εχει το blackedecer και το λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο σε κατάστημα πληροφορικής.
Δηλαδή η αγορά στο τομέα της πληροφορικής δεν τους αποδίδει ξαφνικά επειδή ανοίξαν και αλλοι και κοιτάνε να επεκταθούν;
γιατι εγω νομίζω οτι οσο πιο πολυ επεκτείνεσαι τοσο πιο πολυ σε παίρνει ο διαολος.

απόψεις...

........Auto merged post: pcmanpcman πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> To skroutz εφαγε το e-shop


πρόσφατα είδα οτι το e-shop δεν διαφημίζεται στο skroutz.gr και κακώς γιατι και πάλι ειναι ανταγωνιστικό το e-shop με το πολύ καλό after sales τους και τα e-shop points που σε γλυτώνουν απο μεταφορικά ειδικά σε ογκώδη είδη.

----------


## phantom77

Θα μπορούσαν αρχικά να κλείσουν τα e-shop points στις πόλεις οπου υπάρχουν κανονικά καταστηματα και να τα αντικαταστήσουν με δωρεαν αποστολη. Αν κλείσουν τα points στις μικρές πόλεις θα χάσουν πολλους πελατες, ειδικα με όλα αυτα που ακουγονται για το after-sales service.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα παιδιά εννοούσαν τα eshop points στις μεγάλες πόλεις και όχι στην επαρχία! πχ στην Αθήνα το κανονικό κατάστημα ειναι στο Χαλάνδρι και έχουν ανοίξει σε κάθε μέρος της Αθηνας eshop point. Από τότε που άνοιξε κοντά σε εμενα πάω παντα εκει και δεν μου τα στέλνουν, τώρα δεν ξερω αν το κανει κόσμος αυτο κατα πόσο τους συμφέρει οικονομικά να γλιτώνουν τις μεταφορές και να συντηρούν τα διάφορα eshop points.

----------


## pcmanpcman

δεν λεω οτι απο τη πλευρά της επιχείρησης τα e-shop points δεν είναι ζημιογόνα, ειναι. (ενοίκια, προσωπικό κτλπ...)

Από την άποψη των πελατών της όμως είναι χρησιμότατα παιδιά.

----------


## hemlock

> Θα μπορούσαν αρχικά να κλείσουν τα e-shop points στις πόλεις οπου υπάρχουν κανονικά καταστηματα και να τα αντικαταστήσουν με δωρεαν αποστολη. Αν κλείσουν τα points στις μικρές πόλεις θα χάσουν πολλους πελατες, ειδικα με όλα αυτα που ακουγονται για το after-sales service.


Βασικα οπως το βλεπω εγω ηταν ψιλοανικανοι να διαχειριστουν τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο Points...Μεγιστο παραδειγμα αχρηστου point ηταν ο Ταυρος (ναι εχει κλεισει)...Οπως και το Μαρουσι που το πασαραν σαν " διπλα στο γκαραζ απο οπου ξεκινησαμε"...
Για την επαρχια δεν θεωρω οτι θα επρεπε να κλεισει κανενα μιας και σαν δικτυο διανομης ειχε και θα εχει μεγαλη αξια...Τωρα το που πηγαν και νοικιασαν/πως νοικιασαν ειναι αλλη και (μαλλον) πονεμενη ιστορια για αυτους...

----------


## phantom77

> Βασικα οπως το βλεπω εγω ηταν ψιλοανικανοι να διαχειριστουν τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο Points...Μεγιστο παραδειγμα αχρηστου point ηταν ο Ταυρος (ναι εχει κλεισει)...Οπως και το Μαρουσι που το πασαραν σαν " διπλα στο γκαραζ απο οπου ξεκινησαμε"...
> Για την επαρχια δεν θεωρω οτι θα επρεπε να κλεισει κανενα μιας και σαν δικτυο διανομης ειχε και θα εχει μεγαλη αξια...Τωρα το που πηγαν και νοικιασαν/πως νοικιασαν ειναι αλλη και (μαλλον) πονεμενη ιστορια για αυτους...


Τα points ήταν πολύ καλη ιδεα και πιστευω οτι ανέβασαν τις πωλησεις τους. Βλέπω και άλλοyς να κάνουν το ίδιο (Getitnow.gr, you.gr σε μικρότερο βαθμό). Θα μου κακοφανεί αν τα χασω. Κατα τη γνώμη μου, θα πρέπει να τα καταργήσουν σαν τελευταία λύση αφου πρώτα εξετάσουν αλλους τομείς. Στο μαγαζι τους εδω π.χ. έχει 2 υπαλλήλους ενω μπορει να λειτουργήσει και με έναν.

----------


## hemlock

> Τα points ήταν πολύ καλη ιδεα και πιστευω οτι ανέβασαν τις πωλησεις τους. Βλέπω και άλλοyς να κάνουν το ίδιο (Getitnow.gr, you.gr σε μικρότερο βαθμό). Θα μου κακοφανεί αν τα χασω. Κατα τη γνώμη μου, θα πρέπει να τα καταργήσουν σαν τελευταία λύση αφου πρώτα εξετάσουν αλλους τομείς. Στο μαγαζι τους εδω π.χ. έχει 2 υπαλλήλους ενω μπορει να λειτουργήσει και με έναν.


Αν μη τι αλλο θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν ευκαιριες σε υπαλληλους τους να δουλεψουν σε αλλα ποστα οπως το Μενιδι/Χαλανδρι/Στουρναρη οπου εχουν επομιστει τον μεγαλυτερο φορτο κινησης...Δηλαδη κλεινω το μαγαζι και σας δινω την ευκαιρια (οχι απολυση) να πατε πχ στο τηλεφωνικο ή και στο service ,οπου θα μπορουσε με αυτο τον τροπο να εχει και καλυτερες υπηρεσιες (φαντασου να πηγαινες service στο Μενιδι και να σου ελεγαν ελα το απογευμα να το παρεις και οχι μετα απο 2-3-4 μερες)...

----------


## phantom77

> Αν μη τι αλλο θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν ευκαιριες σε υπαλληλους τους να δουλεψουν σε αλλα ποστα οπως το Μενιδι/Χαλανδρι/Στουρναρη οπου εχουν επομιστει τον μεγαλυτερο φορτο κινησης...Δηλαδη κλεινω το μαγαζι και σας δινω την ευκαιρια (οχι απολυση) να πατε πχ στο τηλεφωνικο ή και στο service ,οπου θα μπορουσε με αυτο τον τροπο να εχει και καλυτερες υπηρεσιες (φαντασου να πηγαινες service στο Μενιδι και να σου ελεγαν ελα το απογευμα να το παρεις και οχι μετα απο 2-3-4 μερες)...


Σωστό αυτό αλλα για τους εργαζόμενους στην επαρχια  -που ειναι και οι περισσοτεροι- δεν ειναι ευκολο.

----------


## hemlock

> Σωστό αυτό αλλα για τους εργαζόμενους στην επαρχια  -που ειναι και οι περισσοτεροι- δεν ειναι ευκολο.


Δεν υπαρχει λυση σε αυτη την περιπτωση,δυστυχως και κριμα που επελεξε να κλεινει μαγαζια...

----------


## akilleas

Ρε παιδιά έκλεισε κάποιο point σε επαρχιακή πόλη;
Δεν θυμάμαι να διάβασα κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός από κάποια στην Αθήνα  :Thinking:

----------


## phantom77

> Ρε παιδιά έκλεισε κάποιο point σε επαρχιακή πόλη;
> Δεν θυμάμαι να διάβασα κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός από κάποια στην Αθήνα


Ειχε ένα την Ορεστιάδα αλλα δεν το βλέπω τωρα στο χάρτη.

----------


## alekan

Η Zάκυνθος έχει κλείσει ήδη, έπονται κι άλλα.

----------


## button

κριμα...

----------


## akilleas

Όντως!
Πολύ κρίμα.

----------


## Cutthroat

Θα πωληθεί δεν θα κλείσει σωστά? Ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος?

----------


## phantom77

> Θα πωληθεί δεν θα κλείσει σωστά? Ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος?


 Αν δεν πωληθεί, θα κλεισει φοβάμαι...

----------


## ConstantinosBok

αυτες οι εταιριες δεν κλεινουν ετσι ρε παιδια.

Τωρα για τα eshop points δεν νομιζω οτι αυτα εινια το προβλημα ! το προβλημα ειναι το τριτοκοσμικο σερβσ τους και απαισια after-sales σχεση με τον πελατη (απλα ενα παραδειγμα ειναι η χρηση σε σερβισ κομματιων απο επιστροφες.... ειχε χαλασει η μητρική μου , μου λενε δεν εχει αυτο το μοντελο , θες εκεινο που εινια καλύτερο ? ναι λεω. μου δινουν μια μητρική που ηταν χαλασμενη και δεν καναν καν τον κοπο να βγαλουν το χαρτακι που ελεγε "Ολικη καταστροφη μητρικής πλακετας" και αντιστοιχου τυπου κακη εξυπηρετηση μου εχει τυχη καμια 10αρια φορες αφου ημουν συχνος πελατης λογω δουλειας) Πιο πολυ με προσεχαν τα παλικαρια απο δικια τους ευχαριστηση παρα η επιχειρηση σαν οργανισμος .

Αλλο γελοιο θα σας πω. Πηγα να δουλεψω εκει σαν τεχνικος τα συμφωνουμε ολα και μου λενε να ερθω την δευτερα το πρωι να υπογραψω τα τυπικα και να ξεκινησω αμεσα δουλεια . Ολα ΟΚ! χαιρομαι εγω που θα βγαζα το χαρτζιλικι γιατι μισθο δεν το ελεγες. Και με παιρνουν τηλ την κυριακη το βραδυ(!) να με ρωτησουν αν εχω καρτα ανεργιας (υπηρχε στον φακελο μου οτι δεν ειχα) και η απαντηση ηταν "μην κανετε τον κοπο να ερθετε αυριο το πρωι."

Ελεος....εισαι σοβαρη εταιρια αυτη ? γιατι να μην εχει προβληματα?


Βασικα το eshop θελει τα εξης : επικεντρωση στην πληροφορικη -μειωση10-15% τις τιμες - ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΩΝ - μειωση eshoppoint στην αθηνα και αυξηση ποικιλιας για τους ψαγμενους χρηστες. - αυξηση της σοβαροτητας σαν εταιρια και καλυτερο σερβισ απλα πραγματα

----------


## alekan

Να τα ξαναπούμε. Πίστωση γιοκ. Αυτο φταίει για την κατάσταση αυτή. Απο εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.
Τόσα χρόνια το σέρβις χώλαινε. Τόσα χρόνια είχε μεγάλη έως τεράστια ποικιλία. Δεν ξεκίνησε σαν αποκλειστικό κατάστημα πληροφορικής, με βιβλία ξεκίνησε.
Αλλη μια φορά, μπας και γίνει κατανοητό. Πίστωση παπαλα. Τα χρέη πολλά.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, άλλα λόγια να αγαπιομαστε, για αργές παραδόσεις, για πρέπει-δεν πρέπει να εχει καταστήματα, προσωπικό, υπαλλήλους, σέρβις, διάφορα ειδη, μονο γκουμπιουτερ κοκ.
Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## yiapap

> *Να τα ξαναπούμε. Πίστωση γιοκ. Αυτο φταίει για την κατάσταση αυτή.* Απο εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.
> Τόσα χρόνια το σέρβις χώλαινε. Τόσα χρόνια είχε μεγάλη έως τεράστια ποικιλία. Δεν ξεκίνησε σαν αποκλειστικό κατάστημα πληροφορικής, με βιβλία ξεκίνησε.
> Αλλη μια φορά, μπας και γίνει κατανοητό. Πίστωση παπαλα. Τα χρέη πολλά.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, άλλα λόγια να αγαπιομαστε, για αργές παραδόσεις, για πρέπει-δεν πρέπει να εχει καταστήματα, προσωπικό, υπαλλήλους, σέρβις, διάφορα ειδη, μονο γκουμπιουτερ κοκ.
> Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα.


To κόψιμο ή καλύτερα η μείωση της πίστωσης είναι όμως αποτέλεσμα της πτώσης στις πωλήσεις. Είναι το ίδιο με το Skroutz.gr. Από τη στιγμή που βγήκανε λογικό είναι να πέσουν κι άλλο οι πωλήσεις τους. Το θέμα είναι ότι και από το Skroutz βγήκαν (και) για οικονομικούς λόγους. Την εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων θα σκεφτόταν ο οποιοσδήποτε να περικόψει μερκές εκατοντάδες € το μήνα/έτος; 

Η κρίση στη λιανική είναι φαύλος κύκλοις. Κάθε ενέργεια που κάνεις οδηγεί μοιραία σε συρρίκνωση και μείωση της δυνατότητάς σου να τα πας καλύτερα. Κάθε κίνηση που κάνεις οδηγεί σε άλλα αποτελέσματα (π.χ. μείωση πίστωσης, μείωση ποικιλάς, πτώση ποιότητας προσωπικού κτλ.κτλ.) .

Και ξαναλέω: Τα Expert πάνε, το E-Shop μακάρι να ολοκληρώσει με τον στρατηγικό επενδυτή και να καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει την κρίση αν και δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος. Το θέμα είναι... Ποιός είναι ο επόμενος!  :Sorry:

----------


## 29gk

> Και ξαναλέω: Τα Expert πάνε, το E-Shop μακάρι να ολοκληρώσει με τον στρατηγικό επενδυτή και να καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει την κρίση αν και δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος. Το θέμα είναι... Ποιός είναι ο επόμενος!


Glou, Ατλαντικ, Alter ειναι ηδη στη σειρα η οποια συνεχιζεται.....

----------


## kerneld

Το κόστος της συμμετοχής στην μηχανή του skroutz είναι πραγματικά αμελητέο για μια επιχείρηση επιπέδου e-shop. Τουλάχιστον ανόητοι αν το έκαναν για λόγους περιορισμού του κόστους.

Σε ένα συνοικιακό μαγαζάκι πληροφορικής τα 600-700 ευρώ το μήνα κόστος στο skroutz είναι ένα δεύτερο ενοίκιο και λογικό είναι να κοπεί μέσα στην κρίση αυτό το έξοδο.

----------


## hemlock

> Το κόστος της συμμετοχής στην μηχανή του skroutz είναι πραγματικά αμελητέο για μια επιχείρηση επιπέδου e-shop. Τουλάχιστον ανόητοι αν το έκαναν για λόγους περιορισμού του κόστους.
> 
> Σε ένα συνοικιακό μαγαζάκι πληροφορικής τα 600-700 ευρώ το μήνα κόστος στο skroutz είναι ένα δεύτερο ενοίκιο και λογικό είναι να κοπεί μέσα στην κρίση αυτό το έξοδο.


Να και ενας που πιστευει οτι δεν θα το κλεισει το eshop ο Σκρουτζ... :Razz: 
Το eshop εφυγε ,προφανως, για να μπορεσει να αποφυγει το κραξιμο...Ισως και να ειναι προσπαθεια για να ξαναφτιαξει το Status του...

----------


## yiapap

> Glou, Ατλαντικ, Alter ειναι ηδη στη σειρα η οποια συνεχιζεται.....


Εγώ σκεφτόμουν την αγορά της Πληροφορικής να σου πω την αλήθεια.  :Vava: 

@kerneld
700€ είναι όμως και ένας μισθός. Επίσης το Skroutz συμπεριλαμβάνει πλέον "παραμάγαζα" που χτυπάνε τις τιμές και μετά ως δια μαγείας αυτά που παραγγέλνονται δεν είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτα. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση του τζίρου από τις επώνυμες εταιρείες τύπου E-Shop. Το Skroutz καλώς ή κακώς δεν θέλει να ανακατευτεί και (εκτιμώ) ότι αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος πέραν του οικονομικού αντίτιμου.

----------


## Revolution

> Επίσης το Skroutz συμπεριλαμβάνει πλέον "παραμάγαζα" που χτυπάνε τις τιμές και μετά ως δια μαγείας αυτά που παραγγέλνονται δεν είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτα.


Tα παραμαγαζα λογικο ειναι να μην στοκαρουν σε βαθμο που στοκαρουν το eshop και το πλαισιο.
Αν παρουν 10 κομματια απο 1 προιν και το βαλουν 20% κατω απο τον δευτερο νομιζεις οτι θα μεινει αποθεμα μετα απο 2 μερες?

----------


## yiapap

> Tα παραμαγαζα λογικο ειναι να μην στοκαρουν σε βαθμο που στοκαρουν το eshop και το πλαισιο.
> Αν παρουν 10 κομματια απο 1 προιν και το βαλουν 20% κατω απο τον δευτερο νομιζεις οτι θα μεινει αποθεμα μετα απο 2 μερες?


Συμφωνώ. Όμως αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι εμφανές στα αποτελέσματα και να μην εμφανίζονται τα προϊόντα ως "ετοιμοπαράδοτα". Αν υπάρχει σωστή πληροφόρηση μετά είναι θέμα του αγοραστή να αποφασίσει αν αξίζει τον κόπο να περιμένει για να πετύχει τη χαμηλώτερη τιμή.
Αλλιώς είναι αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός!

----------


## pcmanpcman

Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ οτι τα 600 ηταν πολλά για διαφήμηση στο skroutz.

Μάλλον τους χάλαγε οτι δεν έβγαιναν στη πρώτη σελίδα, στις αναζητήσεις προιόντων, καθως πολλά "μαγαζάκια" παρείχαν το ιδιο προιόν οικονομικότερα.

Βεβαια οποιος σκεφτόταν λίγο θα έβλεπε οτι με τα μεταφορικά πάνω κάτω το ίδιο κόστος είχε (τουλάχιστον στα προιόντα πληροφορίκής, γιατι σε πολλά αλλα ειναι φαρμακείο το e-shop)
+ point + αμεση επαφή με το πελάτη, πράγματα που δεν έχει το μαγαζάκι που πουλάει φτηνότερα.

Αυτή η κίνηση τους ομως πραγματικά με παραξένεψε.

----------


## kerneld

> @kerneld
> 700€ είναι όμως και ένας μισθός. Επίσης το Skroutz συμπεριλαμβάνει πλέον "παραμάγαζα" που χτυπάνε τις τιμές και μετά ως δια μαγείας αυτά που παραγγέλνονται δεν είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτα. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση του τζίρου από τις επώνυμες εταιρείες τύπου E-Shop. Το Skroutz καλώς ή κακώς δεν θέλει να ανακατευτεί και (εκτιμώ) ότι αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος πέραν του οικονομικού αντίτιμου.


Προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης ότι το skroutz βοηθάει μια εταιρεία να κάνει πωλήσεις ακόμα και αν δεν την εμφανίζει στην πρώτη-δεύτερη θέση σαν απολύτως φθηνότερη. Αρκεί που την "βάζει" στο χάρτη.

Εκτιμώ ότι πολύς κόσμος το χρησιμοποιεί για να δει ένα εύρος τιμών (να πάρει αίσθηση το που παίζει η αγορά) και τελικά να αποφασίσει/εκτιμήσει καλύτερα αν *αξίζει* να αγοράσει στην απολύτως φθηνότερη τιμή (πολύ συχνά από διάφορα παραμάγαζα όπως λες) ή λίγο ακριβότερα από κάποιο πιο "επώνυμο"/αναγνωρίσιμο/προσβάσιμο μαγαζί ή αλυσίδα.

Επιπροσθέτως στα είδη πληροφορικής (τομέας που κατά βάση δραστηριοποιείται το e-shop) δεν υπήρχαν τρελλές διαφορές στις αναζητήσεις του skroutz σε σχέση με τα φθηνά "παραμάγαζα". Οι οποίες διαφορές τις περισσότερες φορές εξανεμίζονται αν προσθέσεις τα κόστη παράδοσης/αποστολής/αντικαταβολής ή/και αν προσμετρήσεις/σταθμίσεις την φυσική παρουσία του συγκεκριμένου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται ("πανελλαδική" κάλυψη και πρόσβαση στο service, για επιστροφές ελλατωματικών και να πάρεις πιστωτικό ή αλλαγή, για να κάνεις παράπονα, ή για να δεις κάποιον προϊστάμενο κ.ο.κ)

Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα και μόνο, νομίζω ότι το eshop έκανε λάθος που έκοψε τον skroutz. Γιατί πολύς κόσμος θα το προτιμούσε ακόμα και αν δεν ήταν το φθηνότερο σε μια αναζήτηση για όλους τους άλλους λόγους, ενώ τώρα απλά δεν το βλέπει καν.

----------


## alekan

Έχετε επίσης υπόψιν, ότι υπάρχει καθίζηση και  στη χονδρική.
Πώς λοιπόν να στοκάρει κάποιος, αν ο προμηθευτής δεν έχει ούτε αυτός να δώσει;
Επίσης, την περίοδο των παχιών αγελάδων, ένας τρόπος λειτουργίας του eshop, ήταν η άμεση παράδοση προϊόντων από τον προμηθευτή.
ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν τα πάντα σε πολλά κομμάτια στα ράφια του.

----------


## 29gk

> Έχετε επίσης υπόψιν, ότι υπάρχει καθίζηση και  στη χονδρική.
> Πώς λοιπόν να στοκάρει κάποιος, αν ο προμηθευτής δεν έχει ούτε αυτός να δώσει;
> Επίσης, την περίοδο των παχιών αγελάδων, ένας τρόπος λειτουργίας του eshop, ήταν η άμεση παράδοση προϊόντων από τον προμηθευτή.
> ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν τα πάντα σε πολλά κομμάτια στα ράφια του.


Ευστοχη επισης παρατηρηση. Η αγορα σημερα, εχει ξαναγραφτει, η ευρυτερη αγορα και σε ολα τα ειδη, δεν εχει την παραμικρη σχεση με την περσινη εικονα. Τοτε, υπηρχαν προβληματα αλλα και μεγαλη παλη απο τους σοβαρους. Σημερα, απλως εχουν ανατιναχτει τα παντα. Ενα μαγαζι λοιπον, δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση ανεξαρτητο. Χρειαζεται την τραπεζα, τον ντοπιο προμηθευτη, τον εισαγωγεα, τον ξενο προμηθευτη, την μεταφορικη εταιρεια, και ενα σωρο αλλες ιδιωτικες εταιριες οι οποιες εχει η καθε μια τα δικατ ης προβληματα. Ετσι ακομα κι αν το μαγαζι στεκεται καλα, θα υποστει τα προβληματα που θα του μεταφερθουν.

Σε οτι αφορα το skroutz. Yπαρχουν 2 αναγνωσεις για την περιπτωση αυτη. Η μια πισω απο τον παγκο και η αλλη μπροστα. Καμια σχεση η μια με την αλλη. Αλλο τι θελει ο πελατης, καταναλωτης, ερευνητης, βολταδορος κι αλλο τι θελει ή τι αποκομιζει ο μαγαζατορας, μεγαλος ή μικρος. Μια πολυ καλη ιδεα οταν ξεκινησε αλλα με λειτουργικα και πρακτικα προβληματα σημερα, απο την αποψη των πελατων-καταστηματων του. Δεν πρεπει να υποτιματε καθολου την απλη δυσαρεσκεια καποιου που πουλαει σωστο προιον και παρελκομενα στην σωστη τιμη και βρισκεται στην 10η θεση μονιμα καθως διαφοροι λιγο πολυ εξαπατουν με το τρυκ των απολυτων και "σκετων" τιμων. Απλα δεν αξιζει να ασχολεισαι για να χτυπιεσαι μονιμα για 1 και 2 ευρω διαφορα, που ομως σε ριχνουν μονιμα ξαναλεω, πισω στην σελιδα.

----------


## SiR_DreAm

> Να τα ξαναπούμε. Πίστωση γιοκ. Αυτο φταίει για την κατάσταση αυτή. Απο εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.
> Τόσα χρόνια το σέρβις χώλαινε. Τόσα χρόνια είχε μεγάλη έως τεράστια ποικιλία. Δεν ξεκίνησε σαν αποκλειστικό κατάστημα πληροφορικής, με βιβλία ξεκίνησε.
> Αλλη μια φορά, μπας και γίνει κατανοητό. Πίστωση παπαλα. Τα χρέη πολλά.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, άλλα λόγια να αγαπιομαστε, για αργές παραδόσεις, για πρέπει-δεν πρέπει να εχει καταστήματα, προσωπικό, υπαλλήλους, σέρβις, διάφορα ειδη, μονο γκουμπιουτερ κοκ.
> Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα.


[off topic]
Έτσι ξεκίνησε
http://www.e-shop.gr/melani/
[/off topic]

----------


## Revolution

> Δεν πρεπει να υποτιματε καθολου την απλη δυσαρεσκεια καποιου που πουλαει σωστο προιον και παρελκομενα στην σωστη τιμη και βρισκεται στην 10η θεση μονιμα καθως διαφοροι λιγο πολυ εξαπατουν με το τρυκ των απολυτων και "σκετων" τιμων. Απλα δεν αξιζει να ασχολεισαι για να χτυπιεσαι μονιμα για 1 και 2 ευρω διαφορα, που ομως σε ριχνουν μονιμα ξαναλεω, πισω στην σελιδα.


Απ'οτι φαινεται αξιζει και με το παραπανω μια και πλεον το skroutz ενω υπαρχει πολλα χρονια ξαφνικα εγινε πολυ δημοφιλες.

Και η εξαπατηση που λες δεν υφισταται, αν δεις μια τιμη που σε συμφερει και παρεις τηλεφωνο και δεις οτι στα λενε περιεργα πας στον επομενο αν δεν θες να εισαι στην λιστα ειναι προσωπικη αποφαση.

Εν τελει το skroutz ειναι το τελευταιο που πρεπει να απασχολει το eshop.

Ενα παραδειγμα πχ στον χωρο των TV που φανταζομαι θα επεκτεινεται και σε αλλα ειδη.
Εψαχνα να αγορασω τηλεοραση τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες, βρηκα πολυ καλες τιμες ετοιμοπαραδοτες σε μικρα μαγαζια με διαφορα -300€-500€ απο τα μεγαλα,εψαξα και στο eshop απο περιεργεια μιας και το skroutz δεν το εβγαζε ξερεις τι ειδα?

F&U, Schaub Lorenz,Sony,Telefunken,Toshiba,Xoro

Ουτε Panasonic,ουτε Sharp,ουτε Philips,ουτε Samsung, μονο 1 Sony, μονο1 LG, πληρης εγκαταλειψη, πους πας ρε eshop με τις xoro να βγαλεις πελατεια?

----------


## Oionos

> Αν δεν πωληθεί, θα κλεισει φοβάμαι...


Εξ ου και οι μαζεμενεςαγγελιες με πελατες τουE-shop που εχουν πιστωτικα  και τα μεταπωλουν  ...

----------


## anon

> *Τα παραλές.*
> Εγώ είμαι της άποψης τα e-shop points να παραμείνουν στην επαρχία.
> Δεν θα ψώνιζα ποτέ μικροπράγματα (δλδ κάτω των 90 αφρό) εάν δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να τα παραλάβω δωρεάν. Θα αναγκαζόμουνα να τα πάρω από το Πλαίσιο κάποια στιγμή που θα βρισκόμουνα στην Λάρισα.
> Δυστυχώς στα Τρίκαλα η πλειοψηφία των μικρομάγαζων που ασχολούνται με το είδος, ψωνίζουν ήδη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από το e-shop, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να βρούμε προϊόντα με τιμές e-shop επιπέδου.
> Εάν κλείσει το point...θα χάσει πάρα πολλούς!!!



Το θέμα είναι καθαρά οικονομικό. Για να λειτουργήσει ένα κατάστημα, είτε είναι e-shop point είτε goodys είτε οτιδήποτε, ολα καταλήγουν, πόσα βγάζει, πόσα ξοδεύει, και εαν μένει τίποτε καθαρό (*). Θεωρείς ότι είναι βιώσιμο ένα σενάριο όπου ένα κατάστημα πουλά usb sticks και αναλώσιμα, πχ 100 ευρώ τζίρο την ημέρα, να συντηρήσει το μαγαζί;  Εαν σκεφτούμε ότι ένα μαγαζί πρέπει να έχει το ελάχιστο δυο υπαλλήλους (για να καλύπτουν και ρεπό και άδειες), μην πω τρείς που ειναι το πιο φυσιολογικό για να μην έχεις υπερωρίες αβέρτα, έστω με δυο υπαλλήλους με βασικό, το κόστος μισθοδοσίας ανέρχεται στα 2000 ευρώ / μήνα. Βάλε κανα χιλιάρικο ενοίκιο, και άλλα 500 λοιπά έξοδα (ρεύμα, τηλέφωνο, κοινόχρηστα, θέρμανση) και έχουμε ένα μαγαζί που έχει τρεχούμενο κόστος 3500 ευρώ τον μήνα. Τα ηλεκτρονικά και computers κλπ έχουν χαμηλό ποσοστό κέρδους, ακόμα και εαν είχαν το σούπερ ντούπερ 10% κέρδος (που δεν είναι 10, συνήθως 5%) αυτό σημαίνει ότι το κατάστημα για να βγάλει τα έξοδα του μόνο πρεπει να κάνει τζίρο τον μήνα, κάθε μήνα, 43000 τζίρο.... (και αυτό γιατί το κέρδος 10% το υπολογίζουμε στην τιμή προ ΦΠΑ, μετά μπαίνει και το ΦΠΑ 23%). Εαν δε πάμε σε 5% κέρδος, ο απαιτούμενος τζίρος διπλασιάζεται. Δηλαδή πάμε στα 86000 ευρώ τον μήνα. Και αυτο για να καλύψει μόνο τα έξοδα του μαγαζιού και τίποτε μα τίποτε άλλο.

Τώρα σκέψου και λίγο και πες μου, νομίζεις ότι κάνει τέτοιους τζιρους; Μπορει να κάνει τέτοιους τζίρους; Ακόμα και με τις παραγγελίες μέσω ιντερνετ, που απλά τις παραλαμβάνουν απο το κατάστημα; (να τις θεωρήσουμε δικές του πωλήσεις). Επίσης σκέψου πόσο πιο δύσκολο γίνεται το σενάριο εαν αντί για δυο υπαλλήλους πάμε σε τρείς.



(*) Ειναι πιθανή η χρήση ενός καταστήματος με ζημία, εφόσον αυτό όμως είναι μέσα στον στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό της επιχειρησης. Λέει πχ ότι θα χάνω τόσα για τα επόμενα Χ χρόνια, προκειμένου να βγάλω απο την μέση κάποιον ανταγωνιστή, να εδραιωθώ, να πετύχω καλύτερο image (τεχνικές προώθησης / μάρκετινγκ), να πετύχει καλή τιμή μεταπώλησης ως εταιρία (κοίτα, έχω τεράστιο δίκτυο πωλήσεων, όχι παίξε γέλασε) κλπ κλπ
........Auto merged post: anon πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης ότι το skroutz βοηθάει μια εταιρεία να κάνει πωλήσεις ακόμα και αν δεν την εμφανίζει στην πρώτη-δεύτερη θέση σαν απολύτως φθηνότερη. Αρκεί που την "βάζει" στο χάρτη.
> 
> Εκτιμώ ότι πολύς κόσμος το χρησιμοποιεί για να δει ένα εύρος τιμών (να πάρει αίσθηση το που παίζει η αγορά) και τελικά να αποφασίσει/εκτιμήσει καλύτερα αν *αξίζει* να αγοράσει στην απολύτως φθηνότερη τιμή (πολύ συχνά από διάφορα παραμάγαζα όπως λες) ή λίγο ακριβότερα από κάποιο πιο "επώνυμο"/αναγνωρίσιμο/προσβάσιμο μαγαζί ή αλυσίδα.


Συμφωνώ. Μια έρευνα στον σκρουτζ την κάνουν όλοι για να δούν που παίζουν οι τιμές. Εαν η διακύμανση απο το φθηνότερο παραμάγαζο με κάποιο απο τα μεγάλα επώνυμα μαγαζιά είναι της τάξεως < 5% νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι θα προτιμήσουν την σιγουριά του επώνυμου μαγαζιού. Εγώ πάντως αυτό έκανα πάντα. Τώρα εαν η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη, ε τότε το σκέφτεσαι το πράγμα...

----------


## 3lbereth

Μετά το "ψήσιμο" του εξωτερικού μου, έψαξα για έναν WD Passport 1TB μπλε.
Πρώτα έψαξα το Σκρούτζ:
Τιμή από 100€ (το Vision Studio με παράδοση > 10 ημερών)
103,50 € το PC1 (κατόπιν παραγγελίας)
107 € στο E-Gate και MSystems.
Πλαίσιο και GetitNow έχουν ξεφύγει με 122 ευρώ, το Public με 145!  :ROFL: 
Το δε E-Shop το έχει 109 € και κατόπιν παραγγελίας. Η τιμή του και μόνο, θα το κατέτασσε 10ο στη λίστα του Σκρούτζ, που σημαίνει οτι πολλοί θα το προσπεράσουν. Ίσως γι' αυτό και αποχώρησαν.
Έτσι λοιπόν, αγνόησα όλα τα παραμάγαζα και παρήγγειλα από το 1ο πιό φερέγγυο της λίστας, το MSystems*.
Δε φταίει λοιπόν το Σκρούτζ για το χάλι του e-shop...

*Δωρεάν παράδοση στο γραφείο μου, άψογη επικοινωνία και εξυπηρέτηση και εξόφληση με αντικαταβολή (στα ίσα έπαιξε και το e-gate που το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά ήθελα κι ένα ποντίκι που δεν το είχε).

----------


## lsavvaid

Εκτός από το κόστος της λειτουργίας με τόσα σημεία διανομής θεωρώ ότι το e-shop χάνει κυρίως από τα εξής :

α) Οικονομική συγκυρία
β) Μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός αφού υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά διαδυκτιακά καταστήματα. Κάθε εταιρία έχει από τρία με τέσσερα με άλλη επωνυμία. Όταν ξεκίνησαν έπαιζαν σχεδόν μόνοι τους. Τώρα φύτρωσαν σαν τα μανιτάρια.

και τέλος η υποστήριξη τους αφού είναι αδιανόητο να στέλνεις από πόλη της επαρχίας τον υπολογιστή για αλλαγή πχ κάρτας γραφικών και να κάνει 15 μέρες να έρθει αφού το στείλουν στην...Αθήνα

Ας κάνουν μερικά σημεία που έχουν παρουσία να έχουν και σέρβις μαζί και να καλύπτουν 4-5 νομούς το καθένα.

----------


## yiapap

> Δε φταίει λοιπόν το Σκρούτζ για το χάλι του e-shop...


Δεν υποστήριξε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο. Την αποχώρηση του e-shop από το Skroutz την πρωτοανάφερα ως ένα παράδειγμα του φαύλου κύκλου της κρίσης.
Παρακαλώ ας μην γίνει κεντρικό θέμα συζήτησης το Skroutz!

........Auto merged post: yiapap πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> και τέλος η υποστήριξη τους αφού είναι αδιανόητο να στέλνεις από πόλη της επαρχίας τον υπολογιστή για αλλαγή πχ κάρτας γραφικών και να κάνει 15 μέρες να έρθει αφού το στείλουν στην...Αθήνα
> 
> Ας κάνουν μερικά σημεία που έχουν παρουσία να έχουν και σέρβις μαζί και να καλύπτουν 4-5 νομούς το καθένα.


Μα δεν είναι θέμα γεωγραφικής εγγύτητας! Άλλωστε έτσι όπως λειτουργούν οι μεταφορικές πιό γρήγορα πάει κάτι από την Αλεξανδρούπολη στην Αθήνα παρά στην Ορεστιάδα!
Το πρόβλημα ήταν πάντα στο ότι το E-Shop (όπως και άλλες αλυσίδες π.χ. Πλαίσιο, Κωτσόβολος κτλ.) έχουν ένα κεντρικό service και επιμένουν ότι όλα πρέπει να ελέγχονται από εκεί αντί να έχουν-εμπιστεύονται τοπικούς τεχνικούς στα sales points- καταστήματά τους για να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά. 
Αντίθετα άλλες εταιρείες όπως τα Multirama και ο Γερμανός χρησιμοποιούν το "αποκεντρωμένο μοντέλο". Έτσι όμως έχουν υψηλότερα κόστη (όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο) και μικρότερο έλεγχο στο τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει (που κι αυτό συνεπάγεται υψηλότερο κόστος).

Αν τώρα λάβει κανείς υπόψιν του ότι κάθε κόστος επιβαρύνει τελικά τον αγοραστή ανεβάζοντας τις τιμές λιανικής είναι εύκολα κατανοητό ότι δεν είναι μια εύκολη εξίσωση. Δεν είναι κακό το E-Shop που το κάνει ούτε καλό το Multirama (ή το Expert) που δεν το κάνει (έκανε).

----------


## Eaglos

> Να τα ξαναπούμε. Πίστωση γιοκ. Αυτο φταίει για την κατάσταση αυτή. Απο εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του..
> Αλλη μια φορά, μπας και γίνει κατανοητό. Πίστωση παπαλα. Τα χρέη πολλά.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, άλλα λόγια να αγαπιομαστε, για αργές παραδόσεις, για πρέπει-δεν πρέπει να εχει καταστήματα, προσωπικό, υπαλλήλους, σέρβις, διάφορα ειδη, μονο γκουμπιουτερ κοκ.


Ότι είπε ο Alekan

----------


## silegav

Όντως, in a nutshell φαίνεται πως στο τέλος της μέρας ρευσότητα είναι το πρόβλημα και έλλειψη πιστώσεων. Ίσως σε αυτό να οφείλεται και το ότι δεν έχει "μεγάλες" μάρκες τηλεοράσεων ή εκεί να οφείλεται το ότι βγάζει διαφημίσεις για τρυπάνια και φωτοβολταϊκά. Επειδή οι υπόλοιποι δεν του δίνουν.

----------


## athenaum

Οταν μια επιχειρηση βαλτώσει  μπορει να κλεισει και να ανοιξει ξανα  ή παραλληλα με αλλο ονομα.Τακτικο φαινομενο στη χωρα μας

----------


## akilleas

Όπως;
Πες μας ένα παράδειγμα για να πιάσουμε ακριβώς τι εννοείς;

----------


## fiorellitsa

Νεος πανιωνιος...

----------


## akilleas

Τι πουλάει αυτός;

----------


## fiorellitsa

ποδοσφαιρικο θεαμα

----------


## marcus1

> Επίσης το Skroutz συμπεριλαμβάνει πλέον "παραμάγαζα" που χτυπάνε τις τιμές και μετά ως δια μαγείας αυτά που παραγγέλνονται δεν είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτα.


Πλαίσιο.  :Razz:

----------


## Eaglos

Εγώ βλέπω ότι 

1. Έχεις επιχείρηση και δεν βγάζεις λεφτά; Πρόβλημα.
2. Έχεις επιχείρηση και βγάζεις λεφτά; Πάλι πρόβλημα.

----------


## giantpow

Καλιο πεντε και στο χερι παρα δεκα και καρτερι 
Κρατανε τα εκατομυρια που εχουν βγαλει πριν τα χασουν και αυτα

----------


## annoulalogo

Τα e-shop εχουν πεσει πολυ τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.. Αναμενομενο να γινει κι αυτο..

----------


## samouras

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά έχει χάσει το focus του το eshop. Στην τελευταία athens voice είχε διαφήμιση του eshop συγκεκριμένα για εργαλεία και black & decker. Δε μπορείς να υποστηρίζεις τους πελάτες σου όταν πουλάς τα πάντα, από usb sticks μέχρι φωτοβολταικά και πριόνια. Χρειάζεται focus, cost cutting και να ξαναθυμηθεί πως ξεκίνησε και πως αναδείχθηκε. Τον ανταγωνισμό το διαχειριζόταν πολλά χρόνια τώρα.


+10000

----------


## fiorellitsa

> Τα e-shop εχουν πεσει πολυ τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.. Αναμενομενο να γινει κι αυτο..


η κατρακυλα ξεκινησε απο τοτε που κανανε τις γυφτιες με το σερβις.
στραβα πινς,ξεκολλημενα αυτοκολλητα με σειριακους και τετοια...

----------


## oxinrain

πάει και το e shop point Κεφαλονιάς!!! και η φάση είναι περίμενα έναν υπολογιστή απο service, παω σημέρα και μου λένε μεταφέρθηκαν τα πάντα στα κεντρικά αθήνα, και θα μου έρθει με κουριερ.!!!

----------


## hemlock

> πάει και το e shop point Κεφαλονιάς!!! και η φάση είναι περίμενα έναν υπολογιστή απο service, παω σημέρα και μου λένε μεταφέρθηκαν τα πάντα στα κεντρικά αθήνα, και θα μου έρθει με κουριερ.!!!


Με ή χωρις χρεωση? :Whistle:

----------


## oxinrain

> Με ή χωρις χρεωση?


ελα ντε, στα κεντρικά πάντως δέν έχουν ιδέα που βρίσκετε ο υπολογιστης :Whistle:

----------


## silegav

R.I.P. μου ακούγεται η κατάσταση.  :Thumb down:

----------


## hemlock

> ελα ντε, στα κεντρικά πάντως δέν έχουν ιδέα που βρίσκετε ο υπολογιστης


Στα πλαισια της λογικης μαλλον το PC σου ειναι Μενιδι,σκεπτομενος οτι το Point αυτο εκλεισε την προηγουμενη βδομαδα-δες και εδω ποστ στην προηγουμενη σελιδα... :Wink: 




> R.I.P. μου ακούγεται η κατάσταση.


Εχουν να κανουν ακομα κινησεις τα αφεντικα του....Κριμα σε αυτους που θα απολυθουν.

----------


## tiffany

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζητάνε ότι θέλουν ούτε και να είναι επιλεκτικοί στις εισαγωγές τους. Ειδικά με τα ebay-σκρουτζ σαν αντίπαλο θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί.

Αγόρασα webcam από το ebay 3€ και έχει την ίδια το eshop 13€. Γιατί να το προτιμήσω;
Το PC το πήρα 100€ φτηνότερα και με μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από το visionstudio. Γιατί να το προτιμήσω;
Δυστυχώς κλασικό ελληνικό φαινόμενο ανάπαυσης στις δάφνες μας.

----------


## giantpow

> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζητάνε ότι θέλουν ούτε και να είναι επιλεκτικοί στις εισαγωγές τους. Ειδικά με τα ebay-σκρουτζ σαν αντίπαλο θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί.
> 
> Αγόρασα webcam από το ebay 3€ και έχει την ίδια το eshop 13€. Γιατί να το προτιμήσω;
> Το PC το πήρα 100€ φτηνότερα και με μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από το visionstudio. Γιατί να το προτιμήσω;
> Δυστυχώς κλασικό ελληνικό φαινόμενο ανάπαυσης στις δάφνες μας.


 Γιατι αν εισαι επαρχια (ποσο μαλλον σε χοριο που ειμαι εγω θα σου ερθουν 100ευρω μεταφορικα.ενω το  e-shop το εφερνε στο  σπιτι  με αντικαταβολη χωρις ουτε 1ευρω
Και αν εχεις προβλημα με part απο τ visionstudio τρεχα γυρευε

----------


## fiorellitsa

100 ευρω μεταφορικα δεν κοστιζει ουτε αμα παραγγειλεις ενα αμονι.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζητάνε ότι θέλουν ούτε και να είναι επιλεκτικοί στις εισαγωγές τους. Ειδικά με τα ebay-σκρουτζ σαν αντίπαλο θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί.
> 
> Αγόρασα webcam από το ebay 3€ και έχει την ίδια το eshop 13€. Γιατί να το προτιμήσω;
> Το PC το πήρα 100€ φτηνότερα και με μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από το visionstudio. Γιατί να το προτιμήσω;
> Δυστυχώς κλασικό ελληνικό φαινόμενο ανάπαυσης στις δάφνες μας.


Γιατί στο ebay υπάρχει τεράστιο κύκλωμα-μαφία, και 6 δις. πιθανοί απατεώνες.

----------


## akilleas

> Γιατι αν εισαι επαρχια (ποσο μαλλον σε χοριο που ειμαι εγω θα σου ερθουν 100ευρω μεταφορικα.ενω το  e-shop το εφερνε στο  σπιτι  με αντικαταβολη χωρις ουτε 1ευρω


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.
Ελάτε κάποιοι να παραγγείλεται μικροπράγματα από άλλο κατάστημα και το ξανασυζητάμε. 
Γιατί έξω από τον χορό....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Γιατί στο ebay υπάρχει τεράστιο κύκλωμα-μαφία, και 6 δις. πιθανοί απατεώνες.


Απλά lol.Αν προσέχεις λίγο από το πού αγοράζεις, είσαι απόλυτα καλυμμένος στο ΕΒΑΥ.Μέχρι τελευταίο cent.
Και από την άλλη, είδαμε και τα έμπιστα μαγαζιά της Ελλάδος.Πόσα βάρεσαν κανόνι και πόσοι εξαφανίστηκαν σε 1 νύχτα..  :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## tiffany

Ενώ αν παραγγείλεις από το μαγαζί της γειτονιάς σου θα είσαι καλυμμένος.  :Laughing:  Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε.

Η τσέπη μου δυστυχώς δεν μου επιτρέπει πολυτέλειες και σκέφτομαι πρώτα το κόστος. Ας τα ακριβοπληρώσουν οι άλλοι.

Μπήκα χτες στο e-shop να ψάξω για κάρτες μνήμης και τίποτα. Ελάχιστες. Μάλλον θα πάρω το φοβερό ρίσκο και θα παραγγείλω από αλλού. Εσείς που δεν είστε του ρίσκου δώστε τα εκεί.



Off Topic


		Την ίδια τακτική ακολουθώ και στα τοπικά καταστήματα. Αν κάποιος είναι ακριβός τότε bye bye. Άνοιξε πριν μερικούς μήνες νέο supermarket, έσπασε τους πάντες και τώρα κλαίγονται. Όταν όμως πουλούσαν το κρέας 8€ σε κοιτούσαν αφ' υψηλού. Τώρα κάθονται στα πεζοδρόμια.

----------


## 29gk

Yπαρχει βεβαια και μια παροιμια που λεει, "το φτηνο το κρεας δεν το τρων ουτε οι σκυλοι". Επισης οποιος εχει μοναδικο κριτηριο την τιμη, οταν κανει καποια αγορα, ειναι τελικα χαμενος.  Και αυτο παλαιο γνωμικο.

----------


## Georgios1974

To e-shop δούλευε με λάθος επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο πολλά χρόνια τώρα, απλά πλέον ο ανταγωνισμός σε διαδικτυακές πωλήσεις είναι αμείλικτος. Αν παίζεις πωλήσεις ηλεκτρονικών πρέπει ή να έχεις πολύ δυνατό τμήμα σερβις + μαγαζιά (όπως πλαίσιο) ή καθόλου σέρβις και να σπρώχνεις μόνο κομμάτια με εγγύηση άλλων για σέρβις. Το e-shop πήγε να κάνει κάτι ενδιάμεσο, στόκαρε κάτι απίθανα παπαρο-γκατζετ, software, DVD, ότι-να-ναι γενικά. Φυσικό είναι να φουντάρει τώρα. Σιγά μη κλάψουμε κιόλας για ένα λιανέμπορα.

----------


## WAntilles

Ναι, το e-shop έκανε όντως αυτά τα λάθη που είπες.

Αλλά σιγά και την ποικιλία που έχει το Πλαίσιο.

Άμα μπει ένας ΕΠΑνός μέσα, θα μας πει "κομμουνιστές"

Και με το δίκιο του.

Έχει μόνο Αεροφλότ και Βάρτμπουργκ

Σαν το Ανατολικό Βερολίνο πριν απ' την πτώση του Τείχους.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ναι, το e-shop έκανε όντως αυτά τα λάθη που είπες.
> 
> Αλλά σιγά και την ποικιλία που έχει το Πλαίσιο.
> 
> Άμα μπει ένας ΕΠΑνός μέσα, θα μας πει "κομμουνιστές".


Πλάκα πλάκα ουτε  core 2 quad  Intel δεν φέρνει πια.

----------


## Morx

> Οταν μια επιχειρηση βαλτώσει  μπορει να κλεισει  και να ανοιξει ξανα  ή παραλληλα με αλλο ονομα.Τακτικο φαινομενο στη  χωρα μας





> Όπως;
> Πες μας ένα παράδειγμα για να πιάσουμε ακριβώς τι εννοείς;





> Νεος πανιωνιος...





> Τι πουλάει αυτός;





> ποδοσφαιρικο θεαμα





ΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
ΟΤΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ!  :Razz: 
Sorry δεν αντεξα!


Στο δια ταυτα... πολυ το ζοριζετε! Ρευστοτητα γιοκ, πιστωτικα ορια γιοκ...
Που ειναι το δυσκολο και τα λεμε και τα ξαναλεμε, χωρις αυτα, ακομα και μια υγιης επιχειρηση περναει φαση! Δε γινεται αλλιως.

----------


## Georgios1974

Μόλις έκλεισα ένα ανταλλακτικό καλώδιο από τα Sennheiser ακουστικά μου από έναν Άγγλο μαγαζάτορα, με 3 ευρώ μεταφορικά...Και έχω ψωνίσει πολλές φορές απευθείας από Αγγλία-Γερμανία-Κίνα χωρίς πρόβλημα, τελευταίο παράδειγμα 2 πακετάκια screen protector HTC που εδώ κάνουν 15 ευρώ έκαστο και τα πήρα και τα 2 μαζί από Αγγλία 10 ευρώ. Σπάνια πλέον κάποιος να σε πιστολιάσει στο Διαδίκτυο αν έχεις στοιχειώδη προσοχή στις αγορές σου. Το e-shop και όποιος άλλος παίζει σε αυτό το γήπεδο έχει ελπίδες μόνο για πράγματα που δεν ρισκάρεις να κάνουν μεγάλη απόσταση και θέλεις να είσαι καλυμμένος για εγγύηση. Αφού το τμήμα σερβις τους ήταν από πάντα ανύπαρκτο οι μέρες τους είναι μετρημένες.

----------


## 29gk

Μεγαλους τζιρους και επιφοβες αγορες κανεις, για να κερδιζεις 2 και 5€ !!



*Spoiler:*




			Συγνωμη αλλα δεν αντεξα

----------


## manoulamou

> Μεγαλους τζιρους και επιφοβες αγορες κανεις, για να κερδιζεις 2 και 5€ !!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Συγνωμη αλλα δεν αντεξα


Ναι αλλά καπως ετσι μετα περισσευουν για BlackBerry 9800 και Pininfarina  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nmavro73

Η σελίδα τους διαρκώς πέφτει. Προσπαθώ να παραγγείλω και συνέχεια μου λέει 403 forbidden

----------


## manoulamou

Σε τιμωρει γιατι εξαντλησες τα φοβερα ηχεια που εβαλα στο ματι... :ROFL: 

Περα απο πλακα για τη δυσλειτουργια _υποθετω πως θα μπορουσε και_  οφειλεται  στο μεταβατικο σταδιο της αναρτησης νεας Crazy Sunday.

Κατι αλλο μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν προλαβε να ξεκινησει η προσφορα
και υπαρχουν προϊοντα που ειναι ηδη outoffstock 
ή (τα πιο ακριβα) προϊοντα που αναμενονται εντος της εβδομαδας!
 :What..?:

----------


## hemlock

> Σε τιμωρει γιατι εξαντλησες τα φοβερα ηχεια που εβαλα στο ματι...
> 
> Περα απο πλακα για τη δυσλειτουργια _υποθετω πως θα μπορουσε και_  οφειλεται  στο μεταβατικο σταδιο της αναρτησης νεας Crazy Sunday.
> 
> Κατι αλλο μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν προλαβε να ξεκινησει η προσφορα
> και υπαρχουν προϊοντα που ειναι ηδη outoffstock 
> ή (τα πιο ακριβα) προϊοντα που αναμενονται εντος της εβδομαδας!


Απο forthnet (ναι Nmavro) ολα αριστα στην πλοηγηση στο site τους... :Razz:

----------


## cool11

Ξερει κανεις, είτε απο inside info είτε από κανενα εγκυρο δημοσιευμα, είτε από παρομοιες διαδικασιες, αν τελικα ως εταιρια εχει ελπιδες να επιβιωσει ή οχι;
Πχ. μηπως γινει κατι σαν τα multirama, που αλλαξε ιδιοκτητη η αλυσιδα, εκλεισαν μερικα καταστηματα, αλλα τελικα παρεμεινε στην αγορα και συνεχιζει;
Εχει ελπιδες, ή είναι τοσο σοβαρα/χαλια που δεν θα τα καταφερει;

----------


## yiapap

Tα Multirama είναι franchise, το E-Shop όχι.
Όσο για προβλέψεις... είναι παρακινδυνευμένες αφού εξαρτώνται κυρίως από την ευρύτερη οικονομία.

----------


## button

> To e-shop δούλευε με λάθος επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο πολλά χρόνια τώρα, απλά πλέον ο ανταγωνισμός σε διαδικτυακές πωλήσεις είναι αμείλικτος. Αν παίζεις πωλήσεις ηλεκτρονικών πρέπει ή να έχεις πολύ δυνατό τμήμα σερβις + μαγαζιά (όπως πλαίσιο) ή καθόλου σέρβις και να σπρώχνεις μόνο κομμάτια με εγγύηση άλλων για σέρβις. Το e-shop πήγε να κάνει κάτι ενδιάμεσο, στόκαρε κάτι απίθανα παπαρο-γκατζετ, software, DVD, ότι-να-ναι γενικά. Φυσικό είναι να φουντάρει τώρα. Σιγά μη κλάψουμε κιόλας για ένα λιανέμπορα.


Ναι αλλα το eshop σε σώσει αρκετές φορές εγω ειχα βρει ακουστικά για το 3250 γνήσια και ιδια που δινει η νοκια με 3250  μονο απο eshop πουθενά αλλου

----------


## WAntilles

> Tα Multirama είναι franchise, το E-Shop όχι.


Εγώ γιατί ξέρω ότι κάποια e-shop points είναι franchise;

Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## akilleas

Στην πόλη μου πάντως δεν είναι.

----------


## hemlock

> Εγώ γιατί ξέρω ότι κάποια e-shop points είναι franchise;
> 
> Κάνω λάθος;


Κανενα... :Wink:

----------


## knowlton

> Οταν μια επιχειρηση βαλτώσει μπορει να κλεισει και να ανοιξει ξανα ή παραλληλα με αλλο ονομα. Τακτικο φαινομενο στη χωρα μας


Μάγος είσαι; Έχουν ήδη ανοίξει ευάερο κι ευήλιο Διαδυκτιακό μαγαζί με φυσική παρουσία στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, εδώ κι ενάμιση χρόνο τουλάχιστον.

Domain name: XXY.gr (όπου XX γράμματα και Y αριθμός).




> Όπως; Πες μας ένα παράδειγμα για να πιάσουμε ακριβώς τι εννοείς;


Το e-Shop για το οποίο μιλάμε ...

----------


## giantpow

Παντως η σελιδα του e-shop ειναι  πολυ καλυτερη απο παντου.
Βρισκεις αυτο που ψαχνεις  και δεν εισαι μεσα σε ενα χαος

----------


## manoulamou

> To e-shop δούλευε με λάθος επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο πολλά χρόνια τώρα... Φυσικό είναι να φουντάρει τώρα. Σιγά μη κλάψουμε κιόλας για ένα λιανέμπορα.


Δεν κλαιμε για κανενα εμπορα, λυπουμαστε πολυ τους εργαζομενους
και  λιγο εμας γιατι ειχε μεγαλη ποικιλια προϊοντων και όπου ειχε καλες τιμες...




> Μάγος είσαι; Έχουν ήδη ανοίξει ευάερο κι ευήλιο Διαδυκτιακό μαγαζί με φυσική παρουσία στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, εδώ κι ενάμιση χρόνο τουλάχιστον. Domain name: XXY.gr (όπου XX γράμματα και Y αριθμός).
> Το e-Shop για το οποίο μιλάμε ...


ΟΧΙ και τοσο μυστικο το ανηψακι (???)  pc*1*.gr, απλα δεν μας "εξαπατα" οπως το *e-shop,* 
καθοτι αναγραφει  σχεδον για ολα πως ειναι "κατοπιν παραγγελιας"... Υπαρχει και το *plus4U*! :Wink: 



> Παντως η σελιδα του e-shop ειναι  πολυ καλυτερη απο παντου.
> Βρισκεις αυτο που ψαχνεις  και δεν εισαι μεσα σε ενα χαος


Και η Παρακολουθηση της Παραγγελιας πολυ πιο αναλυτικη αλλά 
τωρα πια κολλαει στον Ελεγχο Διαθεσιμοτητας τις περισσοτερες φορες για μερες! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mpetou

Να κλεισει αφου δεν ειχανε κανενα σεβασμο προς τον πελατη οταν γινοτανε η στραβη και κατι
κατι χαλουνε η ειτανε προβληματικο.
Αμα πηγενες κατι για rma σε κοιτουσανε με μισο ματι η σαν εχθρο...
και ψαχνανε να βρουνε δικαιολογια για να ριξουνε σε εσενα την ευθυνη...

Επομενο ειναι οτι το με αυτη την after sales υποστηριξη θα κλεινανε καποια στιγμη...
Απλα με την κριση επιταχύνθηκε η διαδικασια.

Απο τη στιγμη που εχει ιδιες τιμες με αλλα μαγαζια που εχουνε πολυ καλυτερο after sales
γιατι να παει καποιος στο eshop ?
Μου εχει χαλασει κατι απο eshop και δεν το παω καθολου για επιστοφη προτιμω να χασω τα λευτα παρα την
ηρεμια μου με αυτο που θα αντιμετωπισω στο service...

----------


## alefgr

Σήμερα είχα το πρώτο "κακό" κρούσμα όταν πήγα να παραλάβω μια παραγγελία στα κεντρικά. Όταν τους είπα ότι θα πληρώσω με Mastercard μου απάντησαν ότι δέχονται πια μόνο Visa!

Αργά αλλά σταθερά τραβάει την κατηφόρα...

----------


## manoulamou

Στην αποθηκευμενη σελιδα τους στο Google *22* Μαΐου ανεφερε:
_Αν διαθέτετε πιστωτική κάρτα MasterCard, VISA, Euroline_

Τωρα στο site τους στον τροπο πληρωμης πιστωτικη ΜΟΝΟ VISA! :Thinking:

----------


## nmavro73

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι δέχονται μόνο visa. Δεν έχουν ούτε μηχανάκι να τη χτυπήσουν και τη χρεώνουν μέσω ίντερνετ μόνο. Τους πήραν τα μηχανάκια

----------


## 29gk

Θα διακοπτουν συνεργασια με συγκεκριμενες τραπεζες, σιγα σιγα, απο οτι φαινεται.

----------


## TearDrop

Το e-shop έχασε το παιχνίδι απο τότε που άρχισε να ανοίγει παντού καταστήματα. Τεράστια λειτουργικά έξοδα, λογικό ήταν να οδηγήσουν κάποια στιγμή σε αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## x_user

το e-shop έχασε το παιχνίδι από τότε που αποφάσισε να ξανοιχθεί σε ξένες αγορές (φωτοβολταϊκά, Black@Decker κλπ) που έχουν άλλες απαιτήσεις και προϋποθέτουν διαφορετικό sales support & after sales service.

Ας πρόσεχαν...

----------


## imr

> Το e-shop έχασε το παιχνίδι απο τότε που άρχισε να ανοίγει παντού καταστήματα. Τεράστια λειτουργικά έξοδα, λογικό ήταν να οδηγήσουν κάποια στιγμή σε αυτή την κατάσταση.


Αντιθετως αυτο ειναι θετικο του, οτι ειχε καταστηματα σχεδον σε ολες τις πολεις της Ελλαδας με σχετικα μικρο κοστος (μονο ενοικιο και μισθοι 2 υπαλληλων ουτε στοκ ουτε τιποτα στο καταστημα)

----------


## cool11

> το e-shop έχασε το παιχνίδι από τότε που αποφάσισε να ξανοιχθεί σε ξένες αγορές (φωτοβολταϊκά, Black@Decker κλπ) που έχουν άλλες απαιτήσεις και προϋποθέτουν διαφορετικό sales support & after sales service.
> 
> Ας πρόσεχαν...


Νομιζω αυτο συνεβαλε στο να πανε χαλια.
Αντι να βαλει πχ. μια καλη ποικιλια απο γραφικη υλη, εβαλε οπως ειπες, black-decker, φωτοβολταικα κλπ
Καταντησε μαναβικο.

----------


## manoulamou

Σε εποχες δυσκολες με ελλειψη ρευστοτητας να ξανοιγεσαι σε νεα  προϊοντα ενω 
δεν μπορεις καν να υποστηριξεις στοιχειωδως τα "παραδοσιακα σου" ηλεκτρονικα
συν το μεγαλο δικτυο φυσικων καταστηματων εεεε κρασαρεις πληρως! :Razz:

----------


## cpu0

> Σε εποχες δυσκολες με ελλειψη ρευστοτητας να ξανοιγεσαι σε νεα  προϊοντα ενω 
> δεν μπορεις καν να υποστηριξεις στοιχειωδως τα "παραδοσιακα σου" ηλεκτρονικα
> συν το μεγαλο δικτυο φυσικων καταστηματων εεεε κρασαρεις πληρως!


+1000 ! και πρέπει να έχουν μεγάάλα ανοίγματα.

----------


## darax

Είναι Όλα ρευστά αυτή την εποχή ...!!!

----------


## Sebu

Η κατρακυλα ηταν αναμενομενη απο τη στιγμη που εγινε πολυκαταστημα και ξεκινησε να πουλαει φωτοβολταικα, τρυπανια, δραπανοκατσαβιδα, σεγες κτλ.

Οταν μπασταρδευεις το μαγαζι σου, σημαινει οτι εχεις ηδη μπασταρδεψει στο μυαλο σου την εμπορικη φιλοσοφια σου και ως εκ τουτου εισαι καταδικασμενος αργα η γρηγορα γιατι η πτωση εχει ξεκινησει και δεν μπορεις να την ανακοψεις.

----------


## anon

> Η κατρακυλα ηταν αναμενομενη απο τη στιγμη που εγινε πολυκαταστημα και ξεκινησε να πουλαει φωτοβολταικα, τρυπανια, δραπανοκατσαβιδα, σεγες κτλ.
> 
> Οταν μπασταρδευεις το μαγαζι σου, σημαινει οτι εχεις ηδη μπασταρδεψει στο μυαλο σου την εμπορικη φιλοσοφια σου και ως εκ τουτου εισαι καταδικασμενος αργα η γρηγορα γιατι η πτωση εχει ξεκινησει και δεν μπορεις να την ανακοψεις.


Δεν νομίζω ναναι αυτός ο λόγος, πάρε παράδειγμα το Αμαζον, ξεκίνησε ως βιβλιοπωλείο, και πουλά τα πάντα, ξεκίνησε με άσχημα οικονομικά, και τώρα έχει αρχίσει ναναι κερδοφόρο. Απλά το e-shop κατα την γνώμη μου έχασε πολλά ποσά στο δίκτυο διανομής που προσπάθησε να δημιουργήσει.Γνωρίζοντας το επιχειρηματικό κόσμο πιστεύω ότι το κάνανε προκειμένου να δώσουν μεγάλη αξία, "αέρα", στο μαγαζί για να το μοσχοπουλήσουν μετά, μια συνήθης πρακτική όλων όσων έχουν δικτυο λιανικής, αλλά η εποχή δεν ενδείκνυται, και τους έμεινε ένα μεγάλο κόστος αυτό των καταστημάτων που δεν μπορούν να στηρίξουν. Ο χώρος της πληροφορικής αποδίδει μικρό περιθώριο κέρδους, οπότε η εξάπλωση και σε άλλους χώρους, πολύ κερδοφόρους, εφόσον δεν επιβαρύνουν το μαγαζί, με στόκ ή/και προσωπικό διαχείρησης αυτών, κανονικά θαπρεπε ναναι θετικό βήμα, και εξασφάληση με εξάπλωση σε περισσότερους τομείς ώστε να απορροφούνται πιθανοί κλυδωνισμοί στον ευαίσθητο τομέα της πληροφορικής.

Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα είχα γράψει με μερικούς πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, και με δεδομένο ένα περιθώριο καθαρού κέρδους της τάξεως του 5% κατα μέσο όρο, ένα κατάστημα με δύο άτομα μόνο προσωπικό (που δεν φτάνει), απαιτούνται δεκάδες χιλιάδες τζίρου απο το μαγαζί προκειμένου να βγάλει μόνο τα έξοδά του. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι τα περισσότερα δεν το κάνουν αυτό, ειδικά τα μαγαζιά της επαρχίας.

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν νομίζω ναναι αυτός ο λόγος, πάρε παράδειγμα το Αμαζον, ξεκίνησε ως βιβλιοπωλείο, και πουλά τα πάντα, ξεκίνησε με άσχημα οικονομικά, και τώρα έχει αρχίσει ναναι κερδοφόρο. Απλά το e-shop κατα την γνώμη μου έχασε πολλά ποσά στο δίκτυο διανομής που προσπάθησε να δημιουργήσει.Γνωρίζοντας το επιχειρηματικό κόσμο πιστεύω ότι το κάνανε προκειμένου να δώσουν μεγάλη αξία, "αέρα", στο μαγαζί για να το μοσχοπουλήσουν μετά, μια συνήθης πρακτική όλων όσων έχουν δικτυο λιανικής, αλλά η εποχή δεν ενδείκνυται, και τους έμεινε ένα μεγάλο κόστος αυτό των καταστημάτων που δεν μπορούν να στηρίξουν. Ο χώρος της πληροφορικής αποδίδει μικρό περιθώριο κέρδους, οπότε η εξάπλωση και σε άλλους χώρους, πολύ κερδοφόρους, εφόσον δεν επιβαρύνουν το μαγαζί, με στόκ ή/και προσωπικό διαχείρησης αυτών, κανονικά θαπρεπε ναναι θετικό βήμα, και εξασφάληση με εξάπλωση σε περισσότερους τομείς ώστε να απορροφούνται πιθανοί κλυδωνισμοί στον ευαίσθητο τομέα της πληροφορικής.
> 
> Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα είχα γράψει με μερικούς πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, και με δεδομένο ένα περιθώριο καθαρού κέρδους της τάξεως του 5% κατα μέσο όρο, ένα κατάστημα με δύο άτομα μόνο προσωπικό (που δεν φτάνει), απαιτούνται δεκάδες χιλιάδες τζίρου απο το μαγαζί προκειμένου να βγάλει μόνο τα έξοδά του. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι τα περισσότερα δεν το κάνουν αυτό, ειδικά τα μαγαζιά της επαρχίας.


Μην συγκρινεις το Αμαζον ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη περιπτωση:

α) ουδεποτε απεκτησε βιτρινα και φυσικη παρουσια οπως το E-shop. Και το e-shop αν ειχε μεινει μονο σε web παρουσια κερδοφορο θα ηταν. Η φυσικη παρουσια σημαινει κτιρια, ενοικια, παγια, εξοπλισμο, φως, νερα, τηλεφωνα, ιντερνετ, προσωπικο και ολα αυτα σημαινουν κοστος και χρηματα που δεν αποσβενονται ευκολα.

β) η εμπορικη φιλοσοφια του ηταν το ανοιγμα σε ολο τον πλανητη. Αυτο του επετρεψε να εχει τεραστια πελατειακη βαση, συνεπως να διαπραγματευεται με αλλη ισχυ με τους προμηθευτες, να πετυχαινει καλυτερες τιμες, τις οποιες μεταφερει μερικως σε εμας, τραβωντας ετσι νεους πελατες και φτου και απο την αρχη. Αυτο που πετυχαινε δλδ και το e-shop οσο παρεμενε μια αποθηκη στο Μαρουσι με μονο δικτυακη παρουσια.

γ) εχει ενα καταπληκτικο after sales service (9 στις 10) με αποτελεσμα να το εμπιστευεσαι ως αγοραστης (πραγμα που ουδεποτε ειχε το E-shop).

δ) ειναι τοσο επιτυχημενο που το παρακαλεσαν και τελικα μπηκαν και μεταπωλητες στην πλατφορμα του και μεσω του front end του πουλανε τα αγαθα τους σε εμας υποχρεωμενοι να ακολουθησουν τα εμπορικα ποιοτικα στανταρς της Αμαζονας και παντα υπο τον πελεκυ του review των πελατων  :Whistle: 

ε) εχει ενα καταπληκτικο συστημα review χρηστων και επειδη ακριβως εχει τεραστια πελατειακη βαση εχει πληθωρα reviews και κριτικων. Με εχει σωσει απειρες φορες.

στ) εχει συνεργασια με τους μεγαλυτερους κουριερ καριερς στον κοσμο και εσχατως στελνει και δωρεαν στην Ελλαδα (αγορες ανω των 25 λιρων). Με εξαιρεση μια φορα στα 6 χρονια που χαθηκε δις μια παραγγελια και την εκαναν φουλ refund, δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο (ουτε τοτε ειχα αφου επιστραφησαν τα χρηματα μου).

ζ) Εχει ενα καταπληκτικο δικτυο επικοινωνιας. Οποτε τους χρειαστηκα ηταν απλα ενα email μακρια, στο οποιο απανταγαν μαξ 1 εργασιμη μετα και παντα εδιναν λυση στο προβλημα.


Ερχομενοι στο e-shop δεν ειχε, δεν εχει και δεν θα αποκτησει (με αυτα τα μυαλα) τιποτα απο τα παραπανω.

----------


## anon

μα αυτό είπα, στην σύγκριση με το Αμαζον. Το e-shop εκανε μαγαζιά. τέλος. Δεν έφταιγε η μεγάλη ποικιλία ειδών. Τουλάχιστον πολύ.

----------


## hexadecimal

> μα αυτό είπα, στην σύγκριση με το Αμαζον. Το e-shop εκανε μαγαζιά. τέλος. Δεν έφταιγε η μεγάλη ποικιλία ειδών. Τουλάχιστον πολύ.


Το λαθος ειναι που νομιζεται οτι στοκαρουν τα παντα... :Wink:

----------


## cool11

Το ανοιγμα καταστηματων, απο μονο του, δεν θεωρω οτι ηταν λαθος.
Βεβαια, ισως δεν επρεπε να ανοιξει τοσα μαγαζια.
Ρωτηστε σε μια επαρχιακη πολη νεα παιδια απο που παιρνουν ολα τα υπολογιστικα τους και μη: απο το eshop. Οι τοπικοι κομπιουτερομαγαζοτες σχεδον φυτοζωουσαν, ζουσαν μονο απο service τοπικο. 
Πωλησεις 0. Ολους τους ειχε σβησει το eshop.
Και οι της επαρχιας, δεν αγοραζε κανεις ουτε απο πλαισιο ουτε απο πουθενα.
Οταν εχεις το eshop στην πορτα σου, σε καλες τιμες τα πιο πολλα, θα ψαχνεσαι με αθηνα μερια?


Το eshop ηθελε να ακολουθησει το μοντελο του 'γερμανου'. Καθε πολη και κωμοπολη, εχει τον 'γερμανο' της.
Και μαλιστα, ο 'γερμανος' ειναι και πιο επισφαλης, καθως σε καθε καταστημα, στοκαρει κιολας.
Αντιθετα το eshop σε καθε καταστημα δεν στοκαρε τιποτε.

Με διαφορους που εχω μιλησει, και απο υπαλληλους του eshop, καταληγουμε οτι μαλλον εγινε κακοδιαχειριση. Και οσο υπαρχει ζητηση στην αγορα αυτο δεν φαινεται.
Τωρα ομως, στις χαλεπες μερες που ζουμε, αντι να εχουν κανει καβατζα να περασει η μπορα, φανηκε η ελλειψη προοπτικης και καλης διαχειρισης.

----------


## anon

Μα αυτό λέμε αγαπητέ cool11, μπορεί να σου άρεσε που είχε τόσο αναπτυγμένο δίκτυο, αλλά αυτό φούνταρε το e-shop. Γιατί ένα μαγαζί με 3 υπαλλήλους, το απόλυτο ελάχιστο, προκειμένου να καλύπτονται ρεπο και άδειες χωρις υπερωρίες, σημαίνει ότι το κάθε μαγαζί έπρεπε να τζιράρει πάνω απο 80,000 ευρώ τον μήνα, κάθε μήνα, προκειμένου να καλύψει μόνο τις λειτουργικές του δαπάνες.
Θεωρείς ότι τα μαγαζιά τζιράρανε τόσα; Εστω και με τις παραγγελίες μέσω διαδικτύου με παραλαβή απο το κατάστημα, να τις θεωρήσουμε πωλήσεις του καταστήματος. Πιάνανε τόσα; Μάλλον όχι. Οπότε αυτό κατέστρεψε το e-shop κατα την γνώμη μου.

Επίσης σημαντικό ρόλο πρέπει να έπαιξε και η συνεχής αρνητική κρητική στους χώρους της πληροφορικής για το service, που σημαίνει πολλοί απομακρύνθηκαν απο πελάτες τους, μιλάμε για πληροφορικάριους με τακτικές αγορές.

----------


## manoulamou

> Το ανοιγμα καταστηματων, απο μονο του, δεν θεωρω οτι ηταν λαθος.
> Βεβαια, ισως δεν επρεπε να ανοιξει τοσα μαγαζια.
> ...Το eshop ηθελε να ακολουθησει το μοντελο του 'γερμανου'... το eshop σε καθε καταστημα δεν στοκαρε τιποτε.
> Με διαφορους που εχω μιλησει, και απο υπαλληλους του eshop, καταληγουμε οτι μαλλον εγινε κακοδιαχειριση. Και οσο υπαρχει ζητηση στην αγορα αυτο δεν φαινεται.
> Τωρα ομως, στις χαλεπες μερες που ζουμε, αντι να εχουν κανει καβατζα να περασει η μπορα, φανηκε η ελλειψη προοπτικης και καλης διαχειρισης.





> Το λαθος ειναι που νομιζεται οτι στοκαρουν τα παντα...


Ουτε γνωριζουμε ουτε νομιζουμε να στοκαρουν τα παντα! 
Κανενα μαγαζι που ασχολειται με ηλεκτρονικα δεν διατηρει μεγαλο στοκ 
γιατι η τεχνολογια εξελισσεται και οι τιμες πεφτουν, αρα δεν τους συμφερει 
καθολου κατι τετοιο, ιδιως εαν πονταρουν στις πολυ χαμηλες τιμες!!!
Κακιστη διαχειριστη, ασκοπα ανοιγματα και πολλα φυσικα μαγαζια
ηρθαν κι εδεσαν με την ανυπαρκτη σημερινη χρηματικη ρευστοτητα... :Thumb down:

----------


## ares

Το e-shop δεν έχει πρόβλημα μόνο στο after sales κομμάτι αλλά και στις πωλήσεις τις ίδιες. Πολύ πρόσφατα έκανα μια παραγγελία αρκετών εκατοντάδων ευρώ.  Πέρασαν εικοσιπέντε ημέρες μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί. Στο διάστημα αυτό όλες οι επικοινωνίες έγιναν με δική μου πρωτοβουλία. Είτε τηλεφωνικά είτε με email. Ουδέποτε επικοινώνησαν εκείνοι πρώτοι μαζί μου να μου πουν πως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι αυτή πολιτική πωλήσεων. Ο πωλητής ψήνει τον πελάτη, όχι το ανάποδο. Και τελικά την λύση την έδωσα εγώ ψάχνοντας και τροποποιώντας την παραγγελία μου αναζητώντας κάτι το οποίο εγώ πίστευα πως εκείνοι θα έχουν διαθέσιμο και δε θα χρειαστεί να περιμένω  κι άλλο.

Με έχει βολέψει πάρα πολύ στο να παραγγείλω κάτι από την ιστοσελίδα τους και γυρνώντας σπίτι να περάσω να το πάρω απο το κατάστημα που βρίσκεται κοντά μου. Αλλά για μικροπράγματα ή μεμονωμένα αντικείμενα. Για μια ποιο σύνθετη παραγγελία όπου πρέπει να έχουν διαθέσιμα διάφορα κομμάτια, μπορείς να μπλέξεις άσχημα.

Τα εμπορικά σχέδια για επέκταση κλπ είναι καλά και ωραία, αρκεί να μην ξεχνάει κανείς πως η εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη είναι το παν. Στην Amazon το γνωρίζουν. Στο e-shop;

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Στο διάστημα αυτό όλες οι επικοινωνίες έγιναν με δική μου πρωτοβουλία. Είτε τηλεφωνικά είτε με email. Ουδέποτε επικοινώνησαν εκείνοι πρώτοι μαζί μου να μου πουν πως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι αυτή πολιτική πωλήσεων. Ο πωλητής ψήνει τον πελάτη, όχι το ανάποδο.


Αυτό συνηθιζόταν ελεϊνά σε κάποιους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους (βλέπε Forthnet, ON, Wind), και δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει ακόμα και σήμερα. Ακόμα και αν ακυρωθεί η αίτηση, δε σε ενημερώνει κανείς άμα δε τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να τους ζαλίσεις. Συνηθισμένα τα βουνά στα χιόνια λοιπόν.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Το e-shop δεν έχει πρόβλημα μόνο στο after sales κομμάτι αλλά και στις πωλήσεις τις ίδιες. Πολύ πρόσφατα έκανα μια παραγγελία αρκετών εκατοντάδων ευρώ.  Πέρασαν εικοσιπέντε ημέρες μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί.


Εμεις αναφερομαστε στο θεμα "εξυπηρετηση μετα την πωληση" κατα την προ της τελευταιας κρισης εποχη. Τοτε ηταν που τα περισσοτερα παραπονα αφορουσαν το ανυπαρκτο aftersaleservice. Τα αλλα προβληματα αρχισαν να γινονται εμφανη πριν ενα χρονο, αυξανονταν σταδιακα και το τελευταιο τριμηνο εγιναν εκρηκτικα!



> Τα εμπορικά σχέδια για επέκταση κλπ είναι καλά και ωραία, αρκεί να μην ξεχνάει κανείς πως η εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη είναι το παν. Στην Amazon το γνωρίζουν. Στο e-shop;


Ισως πια ειναι πολυ αργα για μαθητευομενους μαγους...

----------


## ares

> Εμεις αναφερομαστε στο θεμα "εξυπηρετηση μετα την πωληση" κατα την προ της τελευταιας κρισης εποχη. Τοτε ηταν που τα περισσοτερα παραπονα αφορουσαν το ανυπαρκτο aftersaleservice. Τα αλλα προβληματα αρχισαν να γινονται εμφανη πριν ενα χρονο, αυξανονταν σταδιακα και το τελευταιο τριμηνο εγιναν εκρηκτικα!


 Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση δεν ήταν τόσο το ότι περίμενα 25 μέρες, αλλά το γεγονός πως κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε με δική του πρωτοβουλία για να λύσει το πρόβλημα. Χρειάστηκε να παίρνω τηλέφωνα εγώ, όταν δέκα ημέρες μετά δεν είδα καμία πρόοδο στην παραγγελία μου. Αντί να μου πουν πολύ απλά πως δεν έχουν τη συγκεκριμένη motherboard σε stock και να μου προτείνουν κάποια άλλη, έπεσε νεκρική σιωπή και όταν έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο μου έλεγαν  πως θα την έχουν σε πέντε μέρες και μετά ξανά σε άλλες πέντε  κλπ. Τρεις ημέρες αφού έψαξα και πρότεινα άλλη μητρική που είδα πως είχαν σε stock σε κάποιο κατάστημα, είχα τον υπολογιστή στο σπίτι μου. Εγώ τελικά έλυσα το πρόβλημα. Αυτό είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας ή απλά πολιτικής πωλήσεων αν θέλεις. Μπορείς δηλαδή να προσφέρεις μια λύση η οποία θα εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη, αλλά αντί να κινηθείς ενεργητικά προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση, σφυρίζεις αδιάφορα.  Ακόμα και όταν έχεις ανάγκη να μαζέψεις και το τελευταίο ευρω.

 Για μένα, πέρα από τα προφανή οικονομικά προβλήματα, αυτό δείχνει κάτι άλλο σοβαρότερο: έλλειψη νοοτροπίας εξυπηρέτησης του πελάτη. Αν αντίθετα είχαν πετύχει να δημιουργήσουν μια βάση ευχαριστημένων από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, αυτοί θα στέκονταν δίπλα τους στις δύσκολες στιγμές, γιατί, πολύ απλά, αν βρεις ένα καλό μαγαζί, δεν θέλεις να το χάσεις. Αλλά όταν ο άνεμος είναι ούριος, κανείς δυστυχώς δεν σκέφτεται έτσι.  Όλος ο αέρας καταλήγει απλώς να φουσκώνει τα μυαλά μας.

----------


## man with no name

Διάβασα πριν από λίγο σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ,ότι έχει καταθέσει αίτηση πτώχευσης.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## hemlock

> Διάβασα πριν από λίγο σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ,ότι έχει καταθέσει αίτηση πτώχευσης.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;


Link?... :Wink:

----------


## button

> Η κατρακυλα ηταν αναμενομενη απο τη στιγμη που εγινε πολυκαταστημα και ξεκινησε να πουλαει φωτοβολταικα, τρυπανια, δραπανοκατσαβιδα, σεγες κτλ.
> 
> Οταν μπασταρδευεις το μαγαζι σου, σημαινει οτι εχεις ηδη μπασταρδεψει στο μυαλο σου την εμπορικη φιλοσοφια σου και ως εκ τουτου εισαι καταδικασμενος αργα η γρηγορα γιατι η πτωση εχει ξεκινησει και δεν μπορεις να την ανακοψεις.


Γιατί αν έχεις χώρο στις αποθήκες τι είναι το δύσκολο να βάλεις στο site οτι υπάρχει σε χαλάει  η ποικιλία σε προϊόντα

----------


## man with no name

> Link?...


Βασικά το ανάφερε κάποιο μέλος ενός γειτονικού φόρουμ και γι αυτό ρώτησα εδώ αν έχει ακουστεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## manoulamou

Πιθανον να αναφερεται στο the lab.gr 
και τα περι αιτησης υπαγωγης στο αρθρο 99... :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

> Το ανοιγμα καταστηματων, απο μονο του, δεν θεωρω οτι ηταν λαθος.
> Βεβαια, ισως δεν επρεπε να ανοιξει τοσα μαγαζια.
> Ρωτηστε σε μια επαρχιακη πολη νεα παιδια απο που παιρνουν ολα τα υπολογιστικα τους και μη: απο το eshop. Οι τοπικοι κομπιουτερομαγαζοτες σχεδον φυτοζωουσαν, ζουσαν μονο απο service τοπικο. 
> Πωλησεις 0. Ολους τους ειχε σβησει το eshop.
> Και οι της επαρχιας, δεν αγοραζε κανεις ουτε απο πλαισιο ουτε απο πουθενα.
> Οταν εχεις το eshop στην πορτα σου, σε καλες τιμες τα πιο πολλα, θα ψαχνεσαι με αθηνα μερια?
> 
> 
> Το eshop ηθελε να ακολουθησει το μοντελο του 'γερμανου'. Καθε πολη και κωμοπολη, εχει τον 'γερμανο' της.
> ...


Δεν χρειαζοταν μαγαζια για να καλυψει την επαρχια  :Whistle: 

Το Αμαζον δλδ εχει μαγαζια και καλυπτει την υφηλιο??? Θες καλο/αριστο web based selling platform και αριστο vendor-α για υπηρεσιες courier. Θα ερχοντουσαν τα αγαθα στην πορτα σου στην Ανω Κατω Κοκκινομακρυνιτσα χωρις να κουνηθεις απο τον καναπε σου ή στην χειροτερη συστημενο μεσω ΕΛΤΑ και θα πηγαινες στο ταχυδρομειο της περιοχης.

Σαφως και θα ηταν οικονομικοτερο απο το να ανοιξεις e-shop σε καθε πολη (ακομα χειροτερα αν δεν στοκαρε). Δλδ ακολουθουσε το κομματι της Αμαζον στο στοκαρισμα/παραγγελια/αποθηκευση των αγαθων αλλα ηθελε να εχει φυσικη παρουσια με καταστημα σε καθε μερος => ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ.

Την επαρχια ιδιως σε μια χωρα σαν την Ελλαδα με βουνα και νησια, την καλυπτεις οικονομικοτατα μεσω κουριερ/ΕΛΤΑ και οχι ανοίγοντας μαγαζια δεξια και αριστερα.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί αν έχεις χώρο στις αποθήκες τι είναι το δύσκολο να βάλεις στο site οτι υπάρχει σε χαλάει  η ποικιλία σε προϊόντα


Το e-shop ξεκινησε στην Ελλαδα, γιγαντώθηκε και εφτασε να παει καλα πουλώντας είδη πληροφορικής και παρελκόμενα και μόνο.

Όταν αρχιζεις να πουλας τηλεορασεις και στερεοφωνικά ενισχυτές αρχίζεις να δειχνεις οτι ψαχνεσαι και κατι δεν παει καλα.

Οταν καταληγεις στο κύκνειο άσμα σου να πουλας φωτοβολταϊκά και τρυπάνια "ουρλιάζεις" οτι πας άπατα.

Το e-shop δεν ηταν ποτε Κωτσοβολος (ουτε ξεκινησε ετσι ουτε καθιερωθηκε ποτε στη συνειδηση του κοσμου ετσι) να πουλαει απο χυτρες και κατσαρολες μεχρι πλασμα τιβι 60 ιντσων και κλιματιστικα.

Κοινως ηταν παρατερα ολα αυτα τα προϊοντα τα οποια προσπαθουσε να πουλησει ("φωναζε" οτι κατι δεν παει καλα και θα πουλαγε και σερβιετες διαδικτυακα για να ζησει).

Αν ομως φωναζε αρχικα τριτους μεταπωλητες, να πουλανε τα προϊοντα τους μεσω της πλατφορμας του, με παραλαβη απο τα e-shop points (που τα θεωρω αχρηστα το ανελυσα σε προηγουμενο ποστ - προτιμοτερο το κουριερ/ΕΛΤΑ) εισπράττοντας μόνο κομίσιο και μετα αν πήγαινε καλα και εβλεπε ψωμι (δλδ σε βαθος 1-1,5 χρονου) ας εβαζε και εκεινο τηλεορασεις/στερεο/τρυπανια/βιβλια κτλ.

Δεν μπαινεις χυμα σε μια αγορα που δεν εχεις την εξειδικευση. Το e-shop αποδεικνυει οτι δεν εκανε καμια ερευνα αγορας για να δει αν πουλανε τα τρυπανια και οι τηλεορασεις και αν καποιος θα το προτιμουσε εναντι ανταγωνιστων.

Το Αμαζον εχει πετυχει για ενα ακομα λογω γιατι εχει κατα κανονα φτηνοτερες τιμες. Οταν το e-shop πουλαγε τα βιβλια ή της τηλεορασεις/στερεο στην ιδια τιμη ή με καπέλο έναντι του ανταγωνισμου ήταν καταδικασμενο.

Το e-shop επρεπε να μεινει μονο σε ηλεκτρονικη παρουσια ολα αυτα  τα χρονια και η καλυψη ολης της Ελλαδας να γινοταν μεσω κουριερ/ΕΛΤΑ. Ακομα χειροτερα που δεν επελεξε το franchise model (ωστε να βαζει ο τριτος/θυμα/επενδυτης λεφτα) αλλα ανοιξε ολα τα e-shop points μονο του με δικα του κεφαλαια.

----------


## manoulamou

> Δεν χρειαζοταν μαγαζια για να καλυψει την επαρχια 
> Το Αμαζον δλδ εχει μαγαζια και καλυπτει την υφηλιο??? ....
> Την επαρχια ιδιως σε μια χωρα σαν την Ελλαδα με βουνα και νησια, την καλυπτεις οικονομικοτατα μεσω κουριερ/ΕΛΤΑ και οχι ανοίγοντας μαγαζια δεξια και αριστερα.
> Το e-shop ξεκινησε στην Ελλαδα, γιγαντώθηκε και εφτασε να παει καλα πουλώντας είδη πληροφορικής και παρελκόμενα και μόνο.....
> Το Αμαζον εχει πετυχει για ενα ακομα λογω γιατι εχει κατα κανονα φτηνοτερες τιμες. Οταν το e-shop πουλαγε τα βιβλια ή της τηλεορασεις/στερεο στην ιδια τιμη ή με καπέλο έναντι του ανταγωνισμου ήταν καταδικασμενο.
> Το e-shop επρεπε να μεινει μονο σε ηλεκτρονικη παρουσια ολα αυτα  τα χρονια και η καλυψη ολης της Ελλαδας να γινοταν μεσω κουριερ/ΕΛΤΑ. 
> Ακομα χειροτερα που δεν επελεξε το franchise model (ωστε να βαζει ο τριτος/θυμα/επενδυτης λεφτα) αλλα ανοιξε ολα τα e-shop points μονο του με δικα του κεφαλαια.


Λαθος κινησεις σε λαθος ωρες, χωρις ερευνα αγορας, μπακαλιστικη νοοτροπια!
Αλλη ταξη μεγεθους πλεον το amazon ομως κι εκεινοι απο μια αποθηκη με 2-3 pcs ξεκινησαν, 
τι καλυτερο παραδειγμα ηθελαν οι φωστηρες, για να το εφαρμοσουν; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Sebu

> τι καλυτερο παραδειγμα ηθελαν οι φωστηρες, για να το εφαρμοσουν;


Αυτο ακριβως  :Wink: 

Και μαλιστα σε μικρογραφία (Ελλάδα)

----------


## giantpow

Ολοι οι αλλοι που γραφετε ειστε σιγουρα απο αθηνα. Για ελατε εδω και καντε μια παραγγελια με αντικαταβολη απο το plaisio η απο οπου αλου γουσταρετε και να δειτε αν δεν θα σας βγει η πιστη.(που ειναι ο courier? ηρθε σπιτι και δεν με βρηκε ? . μια βδομαδα και ακομα να ερθει η παραγγελια μου.
Και στο τελος πληρωνεις + 15 ευρω μεταφορικα(10 το courier + αλλα 5 για την αντικαταβολη).
Ενω στο e-shop εβαζες  παραλαβη απο το καταστημα και οταν ερχοταν το πακετο,σου ερχοταν το μηνυμα_" η παραγγελια σας εχει φτασει... "_οδηγουσες 10 χμ και πηγαινες και το παραλαμβανες.Ουτε register κωδικοι, ουτε πιστωτικες ουτε πολλα πολλα .
Και αν ειχες μετα προβλημα το πηγαινες στο e-shop point. Ενω αν αγοραζες κατι απο αθηνα....τρεχα γυρευε κυριολεκτικα.



Off Topic


		Το Multirama εχει παραλαβη απο καταστημα?

----------


## sdikr

> Ολοι οι αλλοι που γραφετε ειστε σιγουρα απο αθηνα. Για ελατε εδω και καντε μια παραγγελια με αντικαταβολη απο το plaisio η απο οπου αλου γουσταρετε και να δειτε αν δεν θα σας βγει η πιστη.(που ειναι ο courier? ηρθε σπιτι και δεν με βρηκε ? . μια βδομαδα και ακομα να ερθει η παραγγελια μου.
> Και στο τελος πληρωνεις + 15 ευρω μεταφορικα(10 το courier + αλλα 5 για την αντικαταβολη).
> Ενω στο e-shop εβαζες  παραλαβη απο το καταστημα και οταν ερχοταν το πακετο,σου ερχοταν το μηνυμα_" η παραγγελια σας εχει φτασει... "_οδηγουσες 10 χμ και πηγαινες και το παραλαμβανες.Ουτε register κωδικοι, ουτε πιστωτικες ουτε πολλα πολλα .
> Και αν ειχες μετα προβλημα το πηγαινες στο e-shop point. Ενω αν αγοραζες κατι απο αθηνα....τρεχα γυρευε κυριολεκτικα.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Δεν χρειάζεται κατάστημα φυσικό  για να στο φέρει αν δεν είσαι σε κάποια μεγάλη πόλη

----------


## cool11

> Δεν χρειαζοταν μαγαζια για να καλυψει την επαρχια 
> 
> Το Αμαζον δλδ εχει μαγαζια και καλυπτει την υφηλιο??? Θες καλο/αριστο web based selling platform και αριστο vendor-α για υπηρεσιες courier. Θα ερχοντουσαν τα αγαθα στην πορτα σου στην Ανω Κατω Κοκκινομακρυνιτσα χωρις να κουνηθεις απο τον καναπε σου ή στην χειροτερη συστημενο μεσω ΕΛΤΑ και θα πηγαινες στο ταχυδρομειο της περιοχης.


Καλα, κατι μας ειπες τωρα. Και στην ελβετια το κρατος δουλευει εξ αποστασεως κατα κορον με ταχυδρομειο, αλλα εχουν αριστες ταχυδρομικες υπηρεσιες.
Τωρα αμα συγκρινεις με ελλαδα, ασε καλυτερα.

Μια δεν μας συνεργαζεται καλα η πιστωτικη καρτα(για online αγορες, αγοραζω απο αμερικη, αλλα απο ελλαδα δυσκολευομαι γιατι δεν δεχονται τις χρεωστικες τα υπεροχα ελληνικα μαγαζια!)

Μια δεν μας βρισκει ο courier.

Την αλλη δεν βρισκει την οδο.

Τρως εξτρα μεταφορικα.

Αν ειναι κανενα μεγαλο δεμα δεν μιλαμε καν για ελτα αλλα για μεταφορικες εταιριες της συμφορας.

Και ο καταλογος προβληματων συνεχιζεται...


Απο amazon και αλλες online υπηρεσιες μπορει να αγοραζουν οι ελληνες, αλλα μιλαμε δεχονται ολες τις χρεωστικες-πιστωτικες, εχουν αλλη οργανωση, μιλαμε για μικρου ογκου πραγματα, υπαρχει tracking, συχνα εχουν δωρεαν μεταφορικα, νομικες υπηρεσιες αν παει κατι στραβα κλπ.


Το να ελπιζεις οτι μια ελληνικη επιχειρηση μπορει να 'ανδρωθει' και να διαπρεψει στο χωρο, εκχωροντας ουσιαστικα ολο το κομματι του delivery στα ελτα και στις courier, νομιζω ειναι αποψη εκτος πραγματικοτητας.

Αν ηταν ετσι, κακως ανοιξε ο γερμανος παντου καταστηματα.
Επρεπε ολοι να παραγγελνουν απο το πλαισιο και απο online καταστηματα, για τα κινητα τους.

Δεν το κανει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος ομως.

Ο κοσμος θα παει στη γειτονια του, στο γερμανο, στο καταστημα της wind, της vodafone, στο oteshop. 
Κακα τα ψεματα. Η προσωπικη επαφη και παρουσια, ΔΕΝ υποκαθισταται με τιποτε.


Με το eshop, κανεις ενα τηλεφωνακι μονο, λες τι θες, και οταν ερθει σου ερχεται ενα sms να πας να το παραλαβεις. Παει και τελειωσε.
Απλοτητα. Θα παραγγειλει κι ο πιτσιρικας, θα παρει κι ο φοιτητης, κι αυτος που δεν ξερει απο online shopping, κι αυτος που δεν θελει να μπλεκει με χρεωστικες-πιστωτικες.

Απλοτητα και ταχυτητα.
Αυτα φυσικα, τις καλες μερες. Αλλα τις καλες μερες, βολεψε πολυ κοσμο το μοντελο του.

Απο το 2011 αρχισε η πτωση. Ειχα παραγγειλει ενα στικακι και εκανε ενα μηνα να μου το φερει...ξεφτιλα.

----------


## anon

> Απο amazon και αλλες online υπηρεσιες μπορει να αγοραζουν οι ελληνες, αλλα μιλαμε δεχονται ολες τις χρεωστικες-πιστωτικες, εχουν αλλη οργανωση, μιλαμε για μικρου ογκου πραγματα, υπαρχει tracking, συχνα εχουν δωρεαν μεταφορικα, νομικες υπηρεσιες αν παει κατι στραβα κλπ.


Και το Αμαζον το ελληνικό ταχυδρομείο χρησιμοποιεί (εκτός εαν πληρώσεις εξτρά για κούριερ). Πως γίνεται με αυτούς να δουλεύει το ταχυδρομείο και όχι με τους έλληνες; 

Σίγουρα δεν έχω την καλύτερη άποχη για τα ελληνικά ταχυδρομεία, αλλά ούτε ότι είναι και τελείως για φτύσιμο. Ας πούμε ότι έχουν τεράστια περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Ωστόσο για το e-shop μια χαρά θα έκαναν την δουλειά τους.

Η ιστορία των καταστημάτων σας το είπα και πιο πριν, ήταν μια συγκεκριμένη στρατηγικα ενέργεια για να επιτύχει καλή αξία πώλησης. Οι ανθρωποι στόχευαν να πουλήσουν το μαγαζί, και ένα αναπτυγμένο δίκτυο θα τους έκανε να το μοσχοπουλούσαν, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πίστευαν. Οι οικονομικές εξελίξεις δεν ήταν ευοίωνες για όποιον θα ήθελε να επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα, κοινώς την πάτησαν λόγω συνθηκών. Οχι ότι και εαν δεν υπήρχαν οι συνθήκες οικονομικής ύφεσης δεν θα κατέληγαν απαραίτητα στο σημειο αυτό, αλλά είχαν σοβαρές πιθανότητες να επιτύχουν τον στοχο τους.

----------


## lewton

> ......


Έχοντας κάνει διάφορες παραγγελίες σε επαρχία, δεν είχα ποτέ τόσο τραγική εμπειρία όσο αυτή που αφήνεις να εννοηθεί. 
Θα προτιμούσα το e-shop να συνέχιζε να υπάρχει έστω και ας έχανα λίγο σε εξυπηρέτηση παρά τώρα που έκλεισε από το βάρος της αλόγιστης επέκτασης.....

----------


## cool11

> Θα προτιμούσα το e-shop να συνέχιζε να υπάρχει έστω και ας έχανα λίγο σε εξυπηρέτηση παρά τώρα που έκλεισε από το βάρος της αλόγιστης επέκτασης.....


Συμφωνω μαζι σου.

----------


## leokouf

Πέρα από οποιαδήποτε άποψη αν ήταν καλό ή κακό το e-shop, αν έχει ευχαριστημένους ή δυσαρεστημένους, το θέμα είναι ότι στο e-shop, υπάρχει κόσμος που τρώει ψωμί και αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.  :Sad:

----------


## WAntilles

@cool11

Έχεις αρκετά λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα στα όσα λες:

1. Τα ΕΛΤΑ έχουν πράγματι περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Αλλά επειδή τα τελευταία 10-12 χρόνια τα χρησιμοποιώ σχετικά τακτικά για αποστολή/λήψη δεμάτων, σε πληροφορώ ότι από τότε (12 χρόνια πριν) έχουν βελτιωθεί δραματικά -> καμμία σχέση.

2. Περί μεταφορικών:
Πές μου ότι είναι λογικό να έχει ίδιο κόστος μεταφοράς ένα δέμα στην Αθήνα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από μια βλαχοστάνη σ' ένα κ@λοχώρι, στην πιο ψηλή ραχούλα, στην άκρη του πουθενά, και τότε θα σταματήσουμε τη συζήτηση γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.

3. Περί "Η προσωπικη επαφη και παρουσια, ΔΕΝ υποκαθισταται με τιποτε."
Πού ακριβώς και γιατί χρειάζεσαι τέτοια για να αγοράσεις π.χ. ένα DVD, ένα blu-ray, ή ένα βιβλίο;
Αν στο site σού έχει πλήρη περιγραφή και specs.
Πραγματικά εξήγησέ το μου, γιατί αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω.

4. 


> Το να ελπιζεις οτι μια ελληνικη επιχειρηση μπορει να 'ανδρωθει' και να διαπρεψει στο χωρο, εκχωροντας ουσιαστικα ολο το κομματι του delivery στα ελτα και στις courier, νομιζω ειναι αποψη εκτος πραγματικοτητας.
> 
> Αν ηταν ετσι, κακως ανοιξε ο γερμανος παντου καταστηματα.
> Επρεπε ολοι να παραγγελνουν απο το πλαισιο και απο online καταστηματα, για τα κινητα τους.
> 
> Δεν το κανει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος ομως.
> 
> Ο κοσμος θα παει στη γειτονια του, στο γερμανο, στο καταστημα της wind, της vodafone, στο oteshop.
> Κακα τα ψεματα. Η προσωπικη επαφη και παρουσια, ΔΕΝ υποκαθισταται με τιποτε.
> ...


Ο έλληνας είναι αποδεδειγμένα τεχνοφοβικός, και άλλα πράματα, κατά συντριπτική πλειοψηφία.

Ξέρεις πόσο κόσμο βλέπω κάποια μέρα σε π.χ. ΕΛΤΑ ή τράπεζα (εγώ είχα πάει επειδή η δουλειά μου πραγματικά απαιτούσε φυσική παρουσία) όταν θα μπορούσε, χωρίς ταλαιπωρία, χωρίς χάσιμο χρόνου, χωρίς αναμονή στην ουρά, χωρίς να κυκλοφορεί έξω κουβαλώντας πολλά λεφτά πάνω του, κλπ., να κάνει τη δουλειά του, σε 3 κυριολεκτικά λεπτά, με 5 κυριολεκτικά κλικ, με web banking, από την καρέκλα του;

Τέλος περί χρεωστικών-πιστωτικών και δήθεν "μπλεξιμάτων" με αυτών:

Πήγαινε βγάλε μια VISA, και ζήτα ρητά (θα το κάνουν) χαμηλό πιστωτικό όριο (π.χ. €500).

Κάνε τις αγορές σου, από κει και πέρα, με μέτρο, και όχι παραπάνω από όσο αντέχει η τσέπη σου (με δόσεις, κλπ.). Θα πληρώνεις λοιπόν στην ώρα σου, και η πιστωτική θα αποδειχτεί χρήσιμο εργαλείο για σένα.

Αλλά είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα.

Αν εσύ δεν είσαι ισχυρός χαρακτήρας, με μέτρο, δεν σού φταίει η πιστωτική.

----------


## Sebu

> Καλα, κατι μας ειπες τωρα. Και στην ελβετια το κρατος δουλευει εξ αποστασεως κατα κορον με ταχυδρομειο, αλλα εχουν αριστες ταχυδρομικες υπηρεσιες.
> Τωρα αμα συγκρινεις με ελλαδα, ασε καλυτερα.






> Ολοι οι αλλοι που γραφετε ειστε σιγουρα απο αθηνα. Για ελατε εδω και καντε μια παραγγελια με αντικαταβολη απο το plaisio η απο οπου αλου γουσταρετε και να δειτε αν δεν θα σας βγει η πιστη.(που ειναι ο courier? ηρθε σπιτι και δεν με βρηκε ? . μια βδομαδα και ακομα να ερθει η παραγγελια μου.
> Και στο τελος πληρωνεις + 15 ευρω μεταφορικα(10 το courier + αλλα 5 για την αντικαταβολη).


Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι Ελβετια. Για το Αμαζον η Ελλαδα ειναι  κωλοπετινιτσα αλλα τα δεματα ερχονται στην ωρα τους (ειτε μεσω κουριερ  ειτε μεσω ΕΛΤΑ και παραλαμβανεις απο το ταχυδρομειο). Δλδ γιατι εσενα  δεν σε βρισκουν τα κουριερ και δεν αφηνουν ειδοποιηση και βρισκουν  εμας??? Και εμενα μου εχει τυχει να ερθει το κουριερ και να ειμαι στη  δουλεια. Ειτε αφηνουν ειδοποιηση και κανονιζω αν ειναι παραλαβη απο τη  δουλεια ή να ειμαι σπιτι ή το αφηνουν σε καποιον γειτονα που  εμπιστευομαι.

Επαρχια ξεπαρχια τον 21ο αιωνα με κουριερ και ταχυδρομειο τα παντα ερχονται σπιτι σου.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @cool11
> 
> Έχεις αρκετά λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα στα όσα λες:
> 
> 1. Τα ΕΛΤΑ έχουν πράγματι περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Αλλά επειδή τα τελευταία 10-12 χρόνια τα χρησιμοποιώ σχετικά τακτικά για αποστολή/λήψη δεμάτων, σε πληροφορώ ότι από τότε (12 χρόνια πριν) έχουν βελτιωθεί δραματικά -> καμμία σχέση.
> 
> 2. Περί μεταφορικών:
> Πές μου ότι είναι λογικό να έχει ίδιο κόστος μεταφοράς ένα δέμα στην Αθήνα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από μια βλαχοστάνη σ' ένα κ@λοχώρι, στην πιο ψηλή ραχούλα, στην άκρη του πουθενά, και τότε θα σταματήσουμε τη συζήτηση γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.
> 
> ...


+1000  :One thumb up: 

Να συμπληρωσω για την πιστωτικη οτι μπορεις να βγαλεις απο τραπεζα που να εχει και alerts μεσω κινητου (πχ Πειραιως) ωστε ανα πασα στιγμη να γνωριζεις ποσο χρεωθηκε η καρτα και απο ποιον (αν δεν εχεις κανει εσυ την κινηση) ωστε να προλαβεις να ακυρωσεις καρτα+κινησεις.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απο amazon και αλλες online υπηρεσιες μπορει να αγοραζουν οι ελληνες, αλλα μιλαμε δεχονται ολες τις χρεωστικες-πιστωτικες, εχουν αλλη οργανωση, μιλαμε για μικρου ογκου πραγματα, υπαρχει tracking, συχνα εχουν δωρεαν μεταφορικα, νομικες υπηρεσιες αν παει κατι στραβα κλπ.
> 
> Το να ελπιζεις οτι μια ελληνικη επιχειρηση μπορει να 'ανδρωθει' και να διαπρεψει στο χωρο, εκχωροντας ουσιαστικα ολο το κομματι του delivery στα ελτα και στις courier, νομιζω ειναι αποψη εκτος πραγματικοτητας.


Απο ποτε ειναι "μικρου ογκου" τα πολυμηχανηματα πχ??? Πηρα ενα πριν 2 μηνες απο το Αμαζον 50% κατω απο Ελλαδα και ηρθε στην πορτα μου με κουριερ χωρις να πληρωσω τιποτα παραπανω (λογω αξιας >25 λιρων τα μεταφορικα στο Αμαζον ειναι δωρεαν για Ελλαδα - πολλες φορες μου στελνουν με κουριερ χωρις δικη μου χρεωση).

Το Αμαζον δλδ που παιζει μπαλα χωρις αντιπαλο παγκοσμια και εχει εκχωρησει ολο το κομματι του delivery στα ταχυδρομεία και τα κουριερ ειναι για εσενα αποτυχημενο????

Μακαρι να ηταν τοσο αποτυχημενο το e-shop και να ειχε την ποιοτητα, το after sales και τις τιμες της Αμαζονας. Και στο λεει αυτο ενας πελατης του e-shop (ψωνιζα οταν εβρισκα συμφεροτερες τιμες απο αλλου εννοειται και παντα σε ειδη πληροφορικης οχι τρυπανια και σεγες για αυτα υπαρχει το Praktiker  :Whistle: ).

----------


## WAntilles

> Να συμπληρωσω για την πιστωτικη οτι μπορεις να βγαλεις απο τραπεζα που να εχει και alerts μεσω κινητου (πχ Πειραιως) ωστε ανα πασα στιγμη να γνωριζεις ποσο χρεωθηκε η καρτα και απο ποιον (αν δεν εχεις κανει εσυ την κινηση) ωστε να προλαβεις να ακυρωσεις καρτα+κινησεις.


Δεν χρειάζεται.

Αρκεί το web banking, το οποιό φυσικά, το θεωρώ δεδομένο, για κάθε σύγχρονο άνθρωπο.

----------


## Sovjohn

Παιδιά, μην το κουράζουμε...

Το e-shop ποτέ δεν το αγάπησα. Το συμπάθησα ελαφρώς (ειδικά στο ξεκίνημα του) όταν προσπαθούσε να εφαρμόσει το "e-shop model" στην Ελλάδα, αλλά οι άνθρωποι είναι φανερό ότι δεν λειτουργούσαν ποτέ στρατηγικά σαν e-shop, περισσότερο σαν "Α, εκτός από το να μπορείτε να κάνετε παραλαβή από τα κεντρικά μας, ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ!!!".

Και εξηγούμαι:


Το order system τους είναι τραγικό και επιρρεπές σε λάθη. Μέχρι σήμερα έχω παραγγελίες "σε εξέλιξη" στις οποίες είχα διαλέξει παραλαβή από κατάστημα, και μετά τις ακύρωσα.Ακόμα και το my account ή τα e-mail επιβεβαίωσης παραγγελιών ήταν πιο κακοφτιαγμένα από ότι θα έπρεπε, ειδικά στο να δίνουν πρόσβαση στο tracking...Για να πληρώσεις με πιστωτική έπρεπε να στείλεις με φαξ (!!!) την πιστωτική μαζί με ταυτότητα (!!!!!!) για "επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων".Η υποστήριξη, είτε after sales είτε τεχνική υποστήριξη, πάντα μου είχε αφήσει τις χειρότερες εντυπώσεις.Τα e-shop points (που δεν ήξερα μέχρι πρότινος ότι ήταν όλα ιδιόκτητα) είναι ένα αποτυχημένο καθεστώς. Ποιος ο λόγος να έχω e-shop point στον Πειραιά, αντί (με τα ίδια χρήματα που προφανώς ξοδεύουν για να μένει ανοιχτό) να μου έκαναν όλα τα μεταφορικά άνω των 30 € τσάμπα (σαν το Amazon Super Saver Delivery)? Στην επαρχία, ναι, θα μπορούσε να δώσει "αέρα" ως δίκτυο, αλλά φευ, εδώ το Πλαίσιο που έχει μόνιμα θετικά οικονομικά στοιχεία και δεν φτιάχνει κάτι αντίστοιχο (έστω και "Plaisio Mini" stores), θα πετύχαινε το e-shop?
Δεν ξέρω. Το θεωρούσα πάντα ένα e-shop "B κατηγορίας", έχοντας μεγάλη τριβή με e-shop εξωτερικού (και όχι μόνο Amazon, μιλάω και για e-shops μόνο με Η/Υ κτλ, σαν το e-shop, είχαν χαοτικές διαφορές).

Εγώ, αν ήμουν το e-shop, θα είχα αντιγράψει περισσότερα στοιχεία από το Amazon, και θα πήγαινα για την καινοτομία στις υπηρεσίες, όχι για το φυσικό / πανελλαδικό δίκτυο. Απλά πράγματα:


Μείωση του ύψους κάτω από το οποίο δίνω δωρεάν μεταφορικά, μετά από υπολογισμό average παραγγελιών και τζίρου ανά περιοχή της Ελλάδας, ανά μήνα, κτλ, αντί του ανοίγματος Χ μαγαζιών.Σαφής προώθηση "e-shop Visa" (είχε μία τέτοια, αλλά ήταν κανονική πιστωτική) ως προπληρωμένης κάρτας, σε συνεργασία με μία από τις τράπεζες που παρείχαν τέτοιες (π.χ. Πειραιώς), ώστε να μειωθεί ο κόσμος που ψωνίζει με αντικαταβολή, καθώς η αντικαταβολή έχει και επιπλέον κόστος κανονικά (από ΕΛΤΑ / courier), και θέμα cash flow (από ΕΛΤΑ παίρνεις τα χρήματα σε 5-7 μέρες, από courier σε 25-30 μέρες, από τη στιγμή που πλήρωσε ο πελάτης).Εποχιακές προσφορές σε κατηγορίες ειδών που δεν κινούνται πολύ, με δωρεάν μεταφορικά για κίνητρο.Με βάση ανάλυση δεδομένων για 1-2 χρόνια τουλάχιστον, προσφορά προγράμματος σαν το Amazon Prime, όπου με ετήσια συνδρομή θα έδινε μόνιμα δωρεάν μεταφορικά (πιθανώς και μόνιμα με next day delivery, όπως κάνει το Amazon).Αλλαγή του μοντέλου επιστροφών προϊόντων και παροχής εγγύησης στα διεθνή πρότυπα. Χωρίς φυσικό drop off point "στα κεντρικά" ή "στα e-shop points" - μόνο και μόνο η επισκευή & αντικατάσταση κάποιου είδους από τη Χίο στην Αθήνα, εμπεριέχει κόστος σε χρόνο και χρήμα για την εταιρεία. Με αντίστοιχη διαδικασία όπως κάνει π.χ. η Western Digital ή και το Amazon, το μόνο "κόστος" θα ήταν π.χ. 4-5 "guru" ΙΤ για να κάνουν σωστές διαγνώσεις στο hardware.Τέλος, ως e-shop, στελέχωση της υποστήριξής μου (τηλεφωνικής & e-mail) με "άνω του Μ.Ο." προσωπικό. Αν έβγαινε ακριβό, θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν μέσω call center όπου υπάρχουν "tiers" (π.χ. η Dell λειτουργεί έτσι στην Ελλάδα, δεν είναι δικό της το call center).
Τέτοια πράγματα, δεν έκαναν, απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν... σκέφτηκαν καν, και πήγαν για τον "εντυπωσιασμό του Έλληνα, ότι γίναμε αλυσίδα και μεις". Ναι, ΟΚ, αλλά οι αλυσίδες έχουν κόστη, και περιπλοκότητα, στη λειτουργία τους, κάτι που ένα e-shop αποφεύγει όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Αφού δεν το κατάλαβαν, "ας τα φάνε" τώρα, δεν μου κάνει τόση εντύπωση δυστυχώς...  :Evil:

----------


## WAntilles

> Για να πληρώσεις με πιστωτική έπρεπε να στείλεις με φαξ (!!!) την πιστωτική μαζί με ταυτότητα (!!!!!!) για "επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων".


Δεν θα μπορούσε να τα πει - όλα - καλύτερα ο Sovjohn.

Ειδικά για το παραπάνω, τους είχα πει πολλές φορές επί λέξει, ότι αυτά είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια, και ότι αν θέλουν να λέγονται e-shop, να σοβαρευτούν, και να πάρουν παράδειγμα από το Amazon.

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

Για κάποιον που ζει σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη, όπως εμένα που ζω στα Χανιά, μέχρι πρότινος τον συνέφερε να παραγγείλει κάτι από το e-shop.gr και όχι από κάποιο άλλο e-shop γιατί και καλές τιμές είχε, και διαθεσιμόητα είχε, και γρήγορα έφερνε τα πράγματα (επόμενη μέρα) και δωρεάν μεταφορικά είχε ακόμα και ένα στιλό να αγόραζες, λόγω του eshop point.
Τώρα σίγουρα δε συμφέρει. Όλα κατόπιν παραγγελίας, μειωμένη ποικιλία, αργοπορίες και κακό σέρβις. Κρίμα.

Να ξέρετε πάντως πως ειδικά για μια μικρή πόλη, ένα eshop point μπορεί να έχει πλεονεκτήματα. Πολύς κόσμος θα προτιμήσει το μαγαζί σου λόγω των δωρεάν μεταφορικών, της προσωπικής επικοινωνίας (=να ξέρω ποιόν θα μπινελικώσω αν κάτι στραβώσει) και της πληρωμής επί τόπου με μετρητά. Μην ξεχνάτε και το πλεονέκτημα του χαμηλού συντελεστή ΦΠΑ στα νησιά. Χωρίς φυσική παρουσία δεν θα μπορούσε να το εκμεταλλευτεί.
Το κόστος αποστολής για το e-shop είναι πολύ μικρό, στέλνει όλα τα πράγματα μαζικά με ΕΛΤΑ σε ένα κιβώτιο τη μέρα - αυτό κοστίζει και λιγότερο από το να τα στείλει ξεχωριστά.
Μένει μόνο το κόστος του ενοικίου, που συνήθως είναι χαμηλό γιατί τα καταστήματα αυτά βρίσκονται συνήθως μακριά από το κέντρο της πόλης και (τέλος) το κόστος του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού (1 ή 2 άτομα).

Εν κατακλείδι: Δε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα του eshop.gr ήταν τα points του. Μάλλον δεν αφουγκράστηκε τους πελάτες του, και με τα τόσα eshop που έχουν ανοίξει δεν ήταν δύσκολο να "αλλαξοπιστήσουν".

----------


## manoulamou

Μπορει να μην φταινε _αποκλειστικα_ τα φυσικα καταστηματα για την κατω βολτα
της συγκεκριμενης επιχειρησης
ομως απετελεσαν ισως το μεγαλυτερο βαριδι και μιλαμε παντα για ενα *eshop*! :Wink: 
Μπορει να εξυπηρετουσαν καποιους που μενουν στην περιφερεια, αλλά το επιβαρυναν 
δυσαναλογα τα παγια κοστη λειτουργιας τους σε σχεση με το τελικο κερδος!

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν χρειάζεται.
> 
> Αρκεί το web banking, το οποιό φυσικά, το θεωρώ δεδομένο, για κάθε σύγχρονο άνθρωπο.


Πολλοι δεν τα πανε καλα με το web banking ή φοβουνται. Το alert της πιστωτικης ομως μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει και μεσω τηλεφωνου ή μεσω του καταστηματος και τελος.

----------


## karetsos

μπορεί να φταίγανε τα καταστήματα σε διάφορες πόλεις, αλλά χωρίς αυτά απλά δεν ήμουνα πελάτης τους τόσα χρόνια..., θα ήταν ακόμη ένα ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα σαν όλα τα άλλα.

τώρα, αν οι πωλήσεις που έκαναν στην επαρχία ήταν λίγες και δεν κάλυπταν τα έξοδα, ε ας πρόσεχαν.

εμένα (και πολλούς φίλους και συγγενείς) πάντως με βόλεψε

----------


## anon

> Να ξέρετε πάντως πως ειδικά για μια μικρή πόλη, ένα eshop point μπορεί να έχει πλεονεκτήματα.


Το είπα πολλές φορές. ΟΧΙ. Με τίποτα. Θα πρέπει να τζιραρει το λιγότερο 60 με 80 χιλιάδες ευρώ τον μήνα, μόνο για τα έξοδα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει τέτοιο τζίρο; Κάνε την ερώτηση στον εαυτό σου. Σημαινει πάνω απο 3 χιλιάδες ευρώ τζίρο την ημέρα!!!! (25 εργάσιμες περίπου).... Και αυτό μόνο για τα έξοδα, χωρίς κέρδος....

----------


## g.x

> Πολύ σωστός τι τα έχουν? Αφού κυρίως μέσα απο το ίντερνετ και παράδοση στο σπίτι κάνουν δουλειά.


το θέμα είναι ότι ανοίχτηκαν πολύ κ βγήκαν αρκετοί ανταγωνιστές οπότε συρρικνώθηκαν τα κέρδη τους.










www.polyprint.com.gr

----------


## manoulamou

Εν μερει 	 :Offtopic: 

Σημερα προσεξα πως το καταστημα *MULTIRAMA* επι της Κηφισιας 187
(στο υψος της διασταυρωσης Μελισσιων και διπλα ακριβως σε αλλο του *e*GERMANOS)
*κατεβασε οριστικα ρολα*! Υπαρχει ενημερωτικη ταμπελα για μεταφορα Ανδρεου Παπανδρεου 35
δηλαδη (στο ηδη υπαρχον εντος του) MALL Αμαρουσιου...
 :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Εν μερει 	
> 
> Σημερα προσεξα πως το καταστημα *MULTIRAMA* επι της Κηφισιας 187
> (στο υψος της διασταυρωσης Μελισσιων και διπλα ακριβως σε αλλο του *e*GERMANOS)
> *κατεβασε οριστικα ρολα*! Υπαρχει ενημερωτικη ταμπελα για μεταφορα Ανδρεου Παπανδρεου 35
> δηλαδη (στο ηδη υπαρχον εντος του) MALL Αμαρουσιου...


Δεν είναι το πρώτο. Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα περισσότερα Multirama είναι franchise, οπότε η πορεία ενός δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα κάτι για την αλυσίδα.

----------


## 29gk

> Δεν είναι το πρώτο. Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα περισσότερα Multirama είναι franchise, οπότε η πορεία ενός δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα κάτι για την αλυσίδα.


Στον ψυχολογικο ομως τομεα και στην εικονα, ολα εχουν σημασια.

----------


## yiapap

> Στον ψυχολογικο ομως τομεα και στην εικονα, ολα εχουν σημασια.


Η πραγματική κατάσταση των πωλήσεων είναι τόσο χάλια που η ψυχολογία και η εικόνα δεν έχουν μεγάλη σημασία πια.
Όπως έγραψα από την αρχή το θέμα είναι απλά "who's next". Όλες οι κινήσεις του E-Shop που οδήγησαν στο να είναι από τα πρώτα (όχι το πρώτο) αναλύθηκαν διεξοδικά στα προηγούμενα post. Όμως δεν ήταν η αιτία των προβλημάτων. Η μόνη αιτία είναι η κρίση στην αγορά.

----------


## 29gk

Θα συμφωνησω.

----------


## soul_d

> Tα Multirama είναι franchise, το E-Shop όχι.
> Όσο για προβλέψεις... είναι παρακινδυνευμένες αφού εξαρτώνται κυρίως από την ευρύτερη οικονομία.


Έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι franchise. Τουλάχιστον έτσι αναφέρει εδώ 

http://www.e-shop.gr/eshoppoints.phtml

"Αν ενδιαφερεστε να ανοιξετε το δικο σας e-shop point με την μεθοδο του franchise επικοινωνηστε μαζι μας στην διευθυνση franchise@e-shop.gr."




> Yπαρχει βεβαια και μια παροιμια που λεει, "το φτηνο το κρεας δεν το τρων ουτε οι σκυλοι". Επισης οποιος εχει μοναδικο κριτηριο την τιμη, οταν κανει καποια αγορα, ειναι τελικα χαμενος.  Και αυτο παλαιο γνωμικο.



Πολύ σωστός!


Και επίσης ενημερωτικά έχουν κλείσει τα e-shop points στην Ορεστιάδα και στο Διδυμότειχο

----------


## yiapap

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι franchise. Τουλάχιστον έτσι αναφέρει εδώ 
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/eshoppoints.phtml
> 
> "Αν ενδιαφερεστε να ανοιξετε το δικο σας e-shop point με την μεθοδο του franchise επικοινωνηστε μαζι μας στην διευθυνση franchise@e-shop.gr."


Χε, χε... Αυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νέα κίνηση πάντως όλα τα e-shop που ξέρω είναι της μαμάς εταιρείας.

----------


## hexadecimal

> Χε, χε... Αυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νέα κίνηση πάντως όλα τα e-shop που ξέρω είναι της μαμάς εταιρείας.


Ειναι περιπου απο την αρχη του χρονου...

----------


## yiapap

> Ειναι περιπου απο την αρχη του χρονου...


Έχουν πνιγεί στις αιτήσεις φαντάζομαι, ε;  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

> Η μόνη αιτία είναι η κρίση στην αγορά.


Εαν δεν είχε την αλυσίδα, θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί στην ύφεση και στις μικρότερες πωλήσεις. Η αλυσίδα όμως είναι βαρίδι, πρέπει να τζιράρεις τρελλά προκειμένου να καλύπτεις τα έξοδα.

----------


## yiapap

> Εαν δεν είχε την αλυσίδα, θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί στην ύφεση και στις μικρότερες πωλήσεις. Η αλυσίδα όμως είναι βαρίδι, πρέπει να τζιράρεις τρελλά προκειμένου να καλύπτεις τα έξοδα.


Όπως προσαρμόζονται οι άλλοι;
Τα Expert που ήταν franchise? Τα Multirama που κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο; Ο Σαραφίδης- Ηλεκτρονική; Ο Κωτσόβολος- Dixon's;
Η κατάσταση είναι δραματική Σάββα. Περισσότερα μόνο κατ' ιδίαν για να μην με πάνε μέσα για διασπορά "ψευδών" ειδήσεων!
Σαφώς το κόστος των καταστημάτων επιτάχυνε την εξέλιξη αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν τη διαμόρφωσε. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το E-Shop με τα περιφερειακά καταστήματα *αύξησε* το μερίδιό του στην αγορά!

----------


## kerneld

> ....Η κατάσταση είναι δραματική Σάββα...


Το μόνο σίγουρο στην όλη υπόθεση. Είμαι πελάτης τόσο του e-shop όσο και του Πλαισίου, και λόγω εύκολης πρόσβασης και μικρής απόστασης ψωνίζω κατά βάση από τα αντίστοιχα (φυσικά) μαγαζιά. Πλέον βολτάρεις άνετα και εξυπηρετήσαι σε ελάχιστο χρόνο χωρίς ουρές και ταλαιπωρία καθώς ο κόσμος/πελάτες πλέον μετριούνται- κυρίως- στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού.

----------


## cool11

> Μην ξεχνάς ότι το E-Shop με τα περιφερειακά καταστήματα *αύξησε* το μερίδιό του στην αγορά!


Επιτελους, μια μεγαλη αληθεια.
Εγω ειχα ακουσει για το eshop παλια, πριν 5-6 χρονια. Ε, και που ειχα ακουσει, δεν ψωνιζα απο αυτο.
Οταν ανοιξε ομως στην περιοχη μου, ειχε και καλες τιμες, 0 μεταφορικα, παραδοση την επομενη μερα, εκανα το αυτονοητο, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι στις περιοχες που ανοιξαν eshop points: εγινα πελατης τους.

----------


## Gordito

> Η κατρακυλα ηταν αναμενομενη απο τη στιγμη που εγινε πολυκαταστημα και ξεκινησε να πουλαει φωτοβολταικα, τρυπανια, δραπανοκατσαβιδα, σεγες κτλ.
> 
> Οταν μπασταρδευεις το μαγαζι σου, σημαινει οτι εχεις ηδη μπασταρδεψει στο μυαλο σου την εμπορικη φιλοσοφια σου και ως εκ τουτου εισαι καταδικασμενος αργα η γρηγορα γιατι η πτωση εχει ξεκινησει και δεν μπορεις να την ανακοψεις.


Οχι, διαφωνω καθετα.
Ανοιγμα κανει για να πιασει μεγαλυτερη πελατειακη βαση, ολες οι επιχειρησεις καποια στιγμη το κανουν αυτο και ειναι λογικο.




> Σε μια αγορά που είναι σε ελεύθερη πτώση ψάχνετε να βρείτε γιατί το E-Shop έχει πρόβλημα; Kαι προτείνετε λύσεις τύπου "Να μειώσει προσωπικό" ή "Να αυξήσει after sales support" (=προσωπικό) 
> Για μένα η μόνη απορία είναι... ποιός θα είναι ο επόμενος! Ειλικρινά εύχομαι να πετύχουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις με τον επενδυτή και ο επενδυτής να μην είναι καμιά πολυεθνική ηλεκτρικών-ηλεκτρονικών τύπου Dixon's... Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος.


Το e-shop ειναι λογικα το Νο2 καταστημα ειδων πληροφορικης στην Ελλαδα, πισω απο το Πλασιο.
Αυτοι εχουν κανει κατι λαθος, οχι η κριση.

πχ προσφατα εχει ανοιξει υπερκαταστημα το Multirama στην Αργυρουπολη, διπλα απο το Πλαισιο.
Ανεβηκα στον 3ο οροφο και δεν εβρισκα κανεναν!

Ανεβαινει σε λιγο ο υπαλληλος που χαιρετησα στον πρωτο να με εξυπηξρετησει (με ειδα που πηγα απο την καμερα!)

Ειναι λαθος επενδυση αυτη ή οχι;





> *Τα παραλές.*
> Εγώ είμαι της άποψης τα e-shop points να παραμείνουν στην επαρχία.
> Δεν θα ψώνιζα ποτέ μικροπράγματα (δλδ κάτω των 90 αφρό) εάν δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να τα παραλάβω δωρεάν. Θα αναγκαζόμουνα να τα πάρω από το Πλαίσιο κάποια στιγμή που θα βρισκόμουνα στην Λάρισα.
> Δυστυχώς στα Τρίκαλα η πλειοψηφία των μικρομάγαζων που ασχολούνται με το είδος, ψωνίζουν ήδη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από το e-shop, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να βρούμε προϊόντα με τιμές e-shop επιπέδου.
> Εάν κλείσει το point...θα χάσει πάρα πολλούς!!!


Ναι ναι, να παραμεινει το e-shop στην επαρχια για να μπορεσεις εσυ να παρεις το usb stick σου φτηνα, οταν και οποτε σου καπνισει.

Αν ειναι το Point να βαζει μεσα το e-shop, εγω λεω να κλεισει παραυτα.

----------


## hexadecimal

> Έχουν πνιγεί στις αιτήσεις φαντάζομαι, ε;


Καπου το ειχε αναφερει ο Hemlock σε αλλο νημα... :Smile:

----------


## cool11

Καλα, σε διαφορες περιοχες εχω μαθει οτι μεχρι και αλλα κομπιουτερομαγαζα αγοραζουν απο eshop point και τα πουλανε σε αλλους...
Κακα τα ψεματα, το eshop δεν επιασε τυχαια στην αγορα.
Θα ειναι πληγμα αν κλεισει, για πολυ κοσμο, εργαζομενους και πελατες.

Παω μια φορα σε ενα eshop και βλεπω το ονομα σε ενα κουτι απο γνωστο ιδιοκτητη ανεξαρτητου κομπιουτερομαγαζου. 
Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια ρωταω; Και αυτος απο εσας ψωνιζει; Και μου λενε, ναι!!!

Το eshop οπου ανοιξε, επιασε ολη την τοπικη αγορα. Αν κλεισει, ειναι προβλημα για τον απλο κοσμο που ηθελε ευκολοα-γρηγορα-φτηνα να παιρνει τα ηλεκτρονικα του.

----------


## MADx2

> Επιτελους, μια μεγαλη αληθεια.
> Εγω ειχα ακουσει για το eshop παλια, πριν 5-6 χρονια. Ε, και που ειχα ακουσει, δεν ψωνιζα απο αυτο.
> Οταν ανοιξε ομως στην περιοχη μου, ειχε και καλες τιμες, 0 μεταφορικα, παραδοση την επομενη μερα, εκανα το αυτονοητο, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι στις περιοχες που ανοιξαν eshop points: εγινα πελατης τους.


Και η altec telecom με την προσφορά για το adsl αυξησε το μερίδιο αγοράς αλλά το θέμα είναι να κερδίζεις από αυτή την αυξηση του μεριδίου και οχι να μπαίνεις μεσα

----------


## cool11

madx2 δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

----------


## hexadecimal

> Καλα, σε διαφορες περιοχες εχω μαθει οτι μεχρι και αλλα κομπιουτερομαγαζα αγοραζουν απο eshop point και τα πουλανε σε αλλους...
> Κακα τα ψεματα, το eshop δεν επιασε τυχαια στην αγορα.
> Θα ειναι πληγμα αν κλεισει, για πολυ κοσμο, εργαζομενους και πελατες.
> 
> Παω μια φορα σε ενα eshop και βλεπω το ονομα σε ενα κουτι απο γνωστο ιδιοκτητη ανεξαρτητου κομπιουτερομαγαζου. 
> Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια ρωταω; Και αυτος απο εσας ψωνιζει; Και μου λενε, ναι!!!
> 
> Το eshop οπου ανοιξε, επιασε ολη την τοπικη αγορα. Αν κλεισει, ειναι προβλημα για τον απλο κοσμο που ηθελε ευκολοα-γρηγορα-φτηνα να παιρνει τα ηλεκτρονικα του.


Παγια τακτικη αυτο που περιγραφεις.... :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Το e-shop ειναι λογικα το Νο2 καταστημα ειδων πληροφορικης στην Ελλαδα, πισω απο το Πλασιο.
> Αυτοι εχουν κανει κατι λαθος, οχι η κριση.
> 
> πχ προσφατα εχει ανοιξει υπερκαταστημα το Multirama στην Αργυρουπολη, διπλα απο το Πλαισιο.
> Ανεβηκα στον 3ο οροφο και δεν εβρισκα κανεναν!
> 
> Ανεβαινει σε λιγο ο υπαλληλος που χαιρετησα στον πρωτο να με εξυπηξρετησει (με ειδα που πηγα απο την καμερα!)
> 
> Ειναι λαθος επενδυση αυτη ή οχι;


Νο.2 σε τι; Σε τζίρο, σε κερδοφορία, σε προσωπικό, σε sales points, σε ικανοποίηση πελατών; Δεν υπάρχει ΕΝΑ κριτήριο.
Παρεπιπτόντως το E-Shop δε νομίζω ότι είναι No.2 σε τίποτε από τα παραπάνω (τουλάχιστον όχι πια). Επίσης δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος για το No.1!

Για το 2ο που αναφέρεις, ο λαός λέει "στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα". Υποθέτω πως όταν σχεδιαζόταν το κατάστημα οι παράμετροι ήταν τελειώς διαφορετικές. Θυμίζω ότι δεν έχει ούτε ένα χρόνο που ο Τσίμας σε ντοκυμαντέρ είχε παρουσιάσει το E-Shop ως μια "Ελληνική ιστορία επιτυχίας".
Και αν σου φαίνεται παράξενη η θέση του εν λόγω e-shop να σου θυμίσω/γνωρίσω ότι στη Θεσσαλονίκη εν μέσω της κρίσης άνοιξε Saturn ΙΙ ανατολικά, 600m από το Media Markt I!!! Αν στην περίπτωση του E-Shop λες "εντάξει το κάνανε για να χτυπήσουν το Πλαίσιο ακόμη κι αν έμπαιναν μέσα", σε αυτή την περίπτωση... τι θα πεις;




> Και η altec telecom με την προσφορά για το adsl αυξησε το μερίδιο αγοράς αλλά το θέμα είναι να κερδίζεις από αυτή την αυξηση του μεριδίου και οχι να μπαίνεις μεσα


Όλοι το κάνανε και το κάνουνε ακόμη στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Κάποτε είχαμε κάνει και μια ολόκληρη ανάλυση σχετικά με τα "bull markets" και το πως αυτές οι στρατηγικές μπορούν μακροπρόθεσμα να αποδώσουν. Ε, η αγορά έπαψε εδώ και καιρό να θυμίζει ταύρο, αυτοί όμως τον χαβά τους!

----------


## 29gk

> Θυμίζω ότι δεν έχει ούτε ένα χρόνο που ο Τσίμας σε ντοκυμαντέρ είχε παρουσιάσει το E-Shop ως μια *"Ελληνική ιστορία επιτυχίας"*.


Νοεμβρης - Δεκεμβρης 2010 !! 

Και τωρα εχουμε Μαιο του  2011  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Νοεμβρης - Δεκεμβρης 2010 !! 
> 
> Και τωρα εχουμε Μαιο του  2011


Χαχαχαχα... Ε ρε μαμώτο!!!
Άντε σκέψου τώρα! Πριν ΜΙΣΟ χρόνο ήταν Ελληνική ιστορία επιτυχίας. 
Και μετά συζητάμε αν έφταιξαν τα sales points ή το κακό after sales ή η πώληση τρυπανιών!

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε λες ειχαν ηδη παρει την κατω βολτα
και να τ ακουμπησαν στον Παυλακο για να μας ριξει σταχτη στα ματια
 εν οψει και των φωτοβολταϊκων; :ROFL:

----------


## 29gk

Θα επρεπε να αισχυνεσαι και μονο που το σκεφτηκες. Να ξαναδεις παραυτα και σε επαναληψη  τα δελτια ειδησεων του MEGA των τελευταιων 2 εβδομαδων για να εξιλεωθεις για αυτες τις κακιες.

 :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> Βρε λες ειχαν ηδη παρει την κατω βολτα
> και να τ ακουμπησαν στον Παυλακο για να μας ριξει σταχτη στα ματια
>  εν οψει και των φωτοβολταϊκων;


Σας το είπα και πριν, αλλά δεν ακούτε. Το e-shop έκανε όλη αυτη την ιστορία διαφήμισης (πιθανόν και την συνέντευξη στον Τσίμα) καθώς επίσης κράτησε όλο το δίκτυο λιανικής, ως έναν άσο, ώστε να επιτύχει μια πολύ καλή εξαγορά. Απλά η ύφεση δεν επιτρέπει σε κανένα να κάνει επιχειρηματικά σχέδια για την ελλάδα, καμμένο χαρτί είμαστε για τον οποιοδήποτε ξένο (ή έλληνα), οπότε βρέθηκε στον άσο.

----------


## hemlock

> Σας το είπα και πριν, αλλά δεν ακούτε. Το e-shop έκανε όλη αυτη την ιστορία διαφήμισης (πιθανόν και την συνέντευξη στον Τσίμα) καθώς επίσης κράτησε όλο το δίκτυο λιανικής, ως έναν άσο, ώστε να επιτύχει μια πολύ καλή εξαγορά. Απλά η ύφεση δεν επιτρέπει σε κανένα να κάνει επιχειρηματικά σχέδια για την ελλάδα, καμμένο χαρτί είμαστε για τον οποιοδήποτε ξένο (ή έλληνα), οπότε βρέθηκε στον άσο.


Ανονα....Αν ηθελε να "πουλησει ακριβα" θα το εκανε μεχρι και το 2009 που δεν ηξεραν απο τους εμπαιναν τα λεφτα στο ταμειο... :Wink: 
Τα αυτακια μπηκαν γιατι, εξακολουθω να τους θεωρω μπακαλιδες επιχειρηματιες και αμφιβαλω αν σκεφτηκαν οπως εσυ...

----------


## manoulamou

Ακομη κι αν δεν συγκρινουμε την δυνατοτητα ανοιγματος νεας επιχειρησης αναμεσα  ελλαδα και εξωτερικο, μονο τη απιστευτη χαρτουρα που χρειαζεται ενα ψιλικατζηδικο για να παρει αδεια λειτουργιας σε σχεση με τις διαδικασιες για ιδρυση ΑΕ ειναι Η απολυτη παρανοια! 
Δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαια η περιπτωση e-shop.gr! :Crazy: 
Ξεκινησε στις καλυτερες συνθηκες και με τις πιο καλυτερες προϋποθεσεις
και καταληγει σαν Τιτανικος που επεσε στο παγοβουνο της κρισης...

----------


## WAntilles

> Ανονα....Αν ηθελε να "πουλησει ακριβα" θα το εκανε μεχρι και το 2009 που δεν ηξεραν απο τους εμπαιναν τα λεφτα στο ταμειο...
> Τα αυτακια μπηκαν γιατι, εξακολουθω να τους θεωρω μπακαλιδες επιχειρηματιες και αμφιβαλω αν σκεφτηκαν οπως εσυ...


Πολύ καλά τα λέει.

Το επιχείρημά του, είναι ακλόνητο.

----------


## yiapap

"Μπακάληδες επιχειρηματίες" που έφτασαν στην κορυφή της εμπορικής πυραμίδας στην Ελλάδα.
Σκεφθείτε δηλαδή τι πρέπει να είναι οι υπόλοιποι...  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> "Μπακάληδες επιχειρηματίες" που έφτασαν στην κορυφή της εμπορικής πυραμίδας στην Ελλάδα.
> Σκεφθείτε δηλαδή τι πρέπει να είναι οι υπόλοιποι...


Έχεις ακούσει το ανέκδοτο που λέει "όποιος ανεβαίνει με σκατά πεφτει γρήγορα" ?  :Wink:

----------


## dhmk

Από ότι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η πτώση πωλήσεων (που είναι δεδομένη για όλους) αλλά η έλλειψη ρευστότητας στην σχέση τους με τους προμηθευτές. Γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την ανασφάλεια που έχει πέσει στην αγορά όπου κανένας δεν εμπιστεύεται κανένα.

Χρειάζεται η δέσμευση μεγάλων ποσών για το οποιονδήποτε ποσοστό άμεσης διαθεσιμότητας έχουν αποφασίσει.

Σήμερα παρήγγειλα ένα φυσητήρα-απορροφητήρα Black&Decker (καθαρισμός της αυλής από φύλλα κτλ), χωρίς να γνωρίζω τις σχετικές εξελίξεις για το e-shop. Αρχικά θα πήγαινα στο Praktiker που το είχε ακριβότερα κατά 20 ευρώ. Τελικά έψαξα στο Scroutz αλλά και το Google και το βρήκα σε διάφορα eshops στην τιμή περίπου που το είχε και το e-shop. Αλλά το σκεπτόμουν και η λύση του Praktiker υπερίσχυε παρά την διαφορά της τιμής (20% ακριβότερα).Τελικά το έψαξα και στο e-shop και μόλις το βρήκα αμέσως προχώρησα στην παραγγελία.

Ανακάλυψα με δυσαρέσκεια ότι πλέον δεχόταν μόνο VISA ενώ για διάφορους λόγους προτιμώ την χρήση της AMEX που έχω.

Πάντως υπάρχει φτώχεια πλέον που είναι φανερή ακόμη και στα γνωστά eshop. Περισσότερο την έχω αντιληφθεί στο Πλαίσιο. Και μια πρόσφατη εμπειρία από Πλαίσιο: Αγόρασα έναν δίσκο 1.5T Seagate. Μου ήρθε σε ένα σακουλάκι της... WD και ο δίσκος είχε πάνω του υπόλειμμα από αυτοκόλλητο που είχε αφαιρεθεί... απρόσεκτα. Σε έλεγχο του SMART η παράμετρος "Power On Hours Count" έδειχνε περίπου 15 μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας (15*24=360 ώρες). Όχι βαριά χρησιμοποιημένος, θα... έλεγα. Η δε ημερομηνία παραγωγής ήταν πριν ένα χρόνο.

Επίσης η παραγγελία περιείχε μια κάρτα γραφικών που στο site αναφερόταν ως bulk. Και όντως έτσι ήρθε, μέσα σε μια αντιστατική σακούλα. Τώρα το bulk έχει εξαφανιστεί από το site για την ίδια κάρτα. Προφανώς μόνο το δικό μου κομμάτι ήταν... bulk.

Για το e-shop τώρα, πέρα από προβλήματα με προμηθευτές, λόγω έλλειψης ρευστότητας, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι πρόβλημα (focus ή ότι άλλο) που συμπεριλαμβάνουν και ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία πλέον. Το αντίθετο. Άλλωστε μόνο τα πουλάνε. Δεν τα κάνουν service ούτε κανείς θα τους ζητήσει την οποιανδήποτε υποστήριξη μετά την αγορά. 

Άλλωστε το amazon πουλάει πλέον τα πάντα. Γιατί όχι και το e-shop; Να δείτε ότι σύντομα και το Πλαίσιο θα τα συμπεριλάβει καθώς δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο να μην το κάνει ειδικά σε μια περίοδο που αναζητάει επιπρόσθετες πωλήσεις.

Προσωπικά σαν πελάτης θα προτιμούσα να αγοράζω και αυτά τα προϊόντα από σοβαρές (σε καθοδική πορεία; ) εταιρίες, έστω και με μια μικρή επιπλέον επιβάρυνση.

----------


## mach

Οι τιμές του e-shop σε προϊόντα hardware Η/Υ είναι ένα μαύρο χάλι πάντως.
Κάποτε ανταγωνίζοταν το Πλαίσιο για τη χαμηλότερη τιμή της αγοράς, πλέον αμφότεροι είναι αρκετά ακριβότεροι από το μέσο όρο.

Η διαθεσιμότητα επίσης αίσχος. Είχα κάνει παραγγελία πριν κανα μήνα για μια μητρική, μετά από 2 εβδομάδες μου είπαν ότι δεν τη βρίσκουν (εγώ το είχα ξεχάσει στο μεταξύ). 1-2 εργάσιμες έλεγαν στο site βέβαια.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ανακάλυψα με δυσαρέσκεια ότι πλέον δεχόταν μόνο VISA ενώ για διάφορους λόγους προτιμώ την χρήση της AMEX που έχω.


Καλώς ή κακώς, στην Ευρώπη βρισκόμαστε, και όχι στις ΕΠΑ.

Το πρόβλημά τους με τις πιστωτικές ήταν (και είναι) άλλο, και όχι αυτό.

........Auto merged post: WAntilles πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και μια πρόσφατη εμπειρία από Πλαίσιο: Αγόρασα έναν δίσκο 1.5T Seagate. Μου ήρθε σε ένα σακουλάκι της... WD και ο δίσκος είχε πάνω του υπόλειμμα από αυτοκόλλητο που είχε αφαιρεθεί... απρόσεκτα. Σε έλεγχο του SMART η παράμετρος "Power On Hours Count" έδειχνε περίπου 15 μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας (15*24=360 ώρες). Όχι βαριά χρησιμοποιημένος, θα... έλεγα. Η δε ημερομηνία παραγωγής ήταν πριν ένα χρόνο.


Απαράδεκτο.

Να τον πας πίσω.

----------


## giantpow

Ρεπορτάζ του Σκάι για το E-shop

----------


## phantom77

Δεν βλέπω πλέον το e-shop στη λίστα συνεργατών του προγράμματος Alpha bonus, υποθέτω ένας λόγος που ήθελε να χρησιμοποιήσει την ΑΜΕΧ ο dhmk. Στην Ευρώπη βρισκόμαστε (για πόσο ακόμα δεν ξέρω...) αλλά όπου υπάρχει τερματικό της Alpha δέχονται AMEX (σούπερ μάρκετ, βενζινάδικα κ.α)

----------


## cca

Από ότι ειπώθηκε όμως τους έχουν πάρει τα τερματικά...

----------


## 29gk

> Από ότι ειπώθηκε όμως τους έχουν πάρει τα τερματικά...


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τους "παρουν" τα τερματικα. Μπορει καλλιστα η ιδια η επιχειρηση, να διακοψει συνεργασια με την συγκεκριμενη τραπεζα.

----------


## cca

Δεκτό, για τον πελάτη το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο φυσικά.

----------


## peer2peer

Ελπίζω με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο να μείνει στην αγορά το e-shop. Φυσικά θέλει αλλαγή στρατηγικής και ριζικές αλλαγές. Για παράδειγμα στις κεντρικές αποθήκες στο Μενίδι που έχω πάει μια φορά γιατί βιαζόμουν, είδα τα άπειρα φορτηγά. Γιατί να μην παίξει με ταχυδρομείο ή να συνεργαστεί με εταιρείες courier. Έχει το Amazon στην Αγγλία φορτηγάκια για τη διανομή. Τα Βασιλικά Ταχυδρομεία να είναι καλά. 
Και πάλι κρίμα για την αγορά, για τους επιχειρηματίες αλλά κυρίως για τον κόσμο που τρώει ψωμί από το μαγαζί.

----------


## atoncon

Το κακό στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι η νοοτροπία του τσέπωσε τώρα όσο περισσότερα μπορείς με το μικρότερο κόστος ισχύει και στις μεταφορές....δεν δικαιολογείται το κόστος μεταφοράς ανά χιλιόμετρο (δεν αναφέρομαι στα νησιά καθότι εκεί μπλέκουν άλλοι παράγοντες) στη Γερμανία να είναι 60% χαμηλότερα απ΄ ότι στην Ελλάδα...
Για να μην αναφέρω την καταχρηστική πρακτική αρκετών "couriers" (εκτός των "πορτα-πορτα" των ΕΛΤΑ) για παρακράτηση των αντικαταβολών και επιταγών από 10 έως και 45 ημερών...
Οι εταιρίες Logistics δεν ενδεικνύονται για "πολυ-παραδόσεις"...

----------


## yiapap

> Το κακό στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι η νοοτροπία του τσέπωσε τώρα όσο περισσότερα μπορείς με το μικρότερο κόστος ισχύει και στις μεταφορές....δεν δικαιολογείται το κόστος μεταφοράς ανά χιλιόμετρο (δεν αναφέρομαι στα νησιά καθότι εκεί μπλέκουν άλλοι παράγοντες) στη Γερμανία να είναι 60% χαμηλότερα απ΄ ότι στην Ελλάδα...
> Για να μην αναφέρω την καταχρηστική πρακτική αρκετών "couriers" (εκτός των "πορτα-πορτα" των ΕΛΤΑ) για παρακράτηση των αντικαταβολών και επιταγών από 10 έως και 45 ημερών...
> Οι εταιρίες Logistics δεν ενδεικνύονται για "πολυ-παραδόσεις"...


Πέστα χρυσόστομε!
Για να μην αναφέρω κάτι τρέλες χρεώσεις με το μέγεθος, βάρος ή κάτι καθυστερήσεις εβδομάδα+ από μεταφορικές (αν δεν επιλέξεις courier).
Ο τομέας των μεταφορών στην Ελλάδα είναι τραγικός και εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα ελάχιστων. Και όποτε επιχειρείται κάποια αλλαγή... κλείνουν οι Εθνικές Οδοί.
Δεν είναι *καθόλου* τυχαίο που οι μεγάλοι παίκτες (Πλαίσιο, E-Shop) βαρέθηκαν να έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό το χάλι και επέλεξαν δικό τους δίκτυο διανομής, παρά το υψηλό κόστος κτήσης/χρήσης που αυτό συνεπάγεται!

----------


## cool11

Πειτε τα, γιατι οταν λεμε οτι ειναι ρισκο να δουλευεις για τη διανομη σου βασιζομενος μονο σε εταιριες courier, μας βγαζουν τρελους. Ολα καλως καμωμενα. Που? Στην ελλαδα.

Και μετα υπαρχουν υποστηρικτες που λενε οτι το δικτυο διανομης eshop points ηταν περιττο.

Εγω, βλεπω και το get it now, ανοιγει καταστηματα σε καθε πολη της ελλαδας.
Μαλλον @@@ες ειναι και αυτοι, ετσι?

----------


## WAntilles

> Το κακό στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι η νοοτροπία του τσέπωσε τώρα όσο περισσότερα μπορείς με το μικρότερο κόστος ισχύει και στις μεταφορές....δεν δικαιολογείται το κόστος μεταφοράς ανά χιλιόμετρο (δεν αναφέρομαι στα νησιά καθότι εκεί μπλέκουν άλλοι παράγοντες) στη Γερμανία να είναι 60% χαμηλότερα απ΄ ότι στην Ελλάδα...
> Για να μην αναφέρω την καταχρηστική πρακτική αρκετών "couriers" (εκτός των "πορτα-πορτα" των ΕΛΤΑ) για παρακράτηση των αντικαταβολών και επιταγών από 10 έως και 45 ημερών...
> Οι εταιρίες Logistics δεν ενδεικνύονται για "πολυ-παραδόσεις"...





> Πέστα χρυσόστομε!
> Για να μην αναφέρω κάτι τρέλες χρεώσεις με το μέγεθος, βάρος ή κάτι καθυστερήσεις εβδομάδα+ από μεταφορικές (αν δεν επιλέξεις courier).
> Ο τομέας των μεταφορών στην Ελλάδα είναι τραγικός και εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα ελάχιστων. Και όποτε επιχειρείται κάποια αλλαγή... κλείνουν οι Εθνικές Οδοί.
> Δεν είναι *καθόλου* τυχαίο που οι μεγάλοι παίκτες (Πλαίσιο, E-Shop) βαρέθηκαν να έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό το χάλι και επέλεξαν δικό τους δίκτυο διανομής, παρά το υψηλό κόστος κτήσης/χρήσης που αυτό συνεπάγεται!


Γιατί στη Γερμανία έχουνε *σοβαρό σιδηρόδρομο*, ενώ εδώ, ο νεοελληναράς, δεν τον θέλει, για να μην ξεβολευτεί με το ΙΧ του.

----------


## yuk

Στη Γερμανία θα λέγανε στη κούριερ να κόψει το λαιμό της να βρει λύση ή να το κλείσει το μαγαζάκι, όχι να χρεώνει κερατιάτικα στον κόσμο, κάνοντας ό,τι γουστάρει.

----------


## hemlock

> "Μπακάληδες επιχειρηματίες" που έφτασαν στην κορυφή της εμπορικής πυραμίδας στην Ελλάδα.
> Σκεφθείτε δηλαδή τι πρέπει να είναι οι υπόλοιποι...


Ο σωστος επιχειρηματιας ΔΕΝ ριχνει τα φραγκα του σε κινησεις επεκτασης της επιχειρησης του οπου ναναι Γιαπαπ...Οι τυποι παιζει να κλεισουν παραπανω απο 17 μαγαζια και τα οποια ανοιξαν σε λιγοτερο απο 3 χρονια και εν μεσω εμπλοκης...Κανει μελετες σωστες και σοβαρες για να αναπτυξει το δικτυο διανομης του...Αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι κατι μαγαζια σαν τον Ταυρο (ενταξει ρωταω Σαλλονικιο που μαλλον δεν εχει πατησει το ποδι του στην περιοχη) επρεπε να ανοιξουν εξαρχης δεν εχω να πω κατι παραπανω...Ομοιως και τα μαγαζια στην πολη σου... :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Ο σωστος επιχειρηματιας ΔΕΝ ριχνει τα φραγκα του σε κινησεις επεκτασης της επιχειρησης του οπου ναναι Γιαπαπ...Οι τυποι παιζει να κλεισουν παραπανω απο 17 μαγαζια και τα οποια ανοιξαν σε λιγοτερο απο 3 χρονια και εν μεσω εμπλοκης...Κανει μελετες σωστες και σοβαρες για να αναπτυξει το δικτυο διανομης του...Αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι κατι μαγαζια σαν τον Ταυρο (ενταξει ρωταω Σαλλονικιο που μαλλον δεν εχει πατησει το ποδι του στην περιοχη) επρεπε να ανοιξουν εξαρχης δεν εχω να πω κατι παραπανω...Ομοιως και τα μαγαζια στην πολη σου...


Δεν διαφωνώ. Απλά ανάφερα ότι και οι υπόλοιπες επιχειρήσεις δεν λειτουργούν πολύ διαφορετικά. Κάποιες μάλιστα λειτουργούν (-ργούσαν) πολύ χειρότερα από το E-Shop!

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Πριν μερικες μερες εκλεισε το e-shop αιγαλεω, μια τελιως ακατανοητη κινηση (αν δεν παει για φουντο) αφου και καινουργιο μαγαζι ηταν (μπορει και λιγοτερο απο χρονο) και ηταν πολυ κοντα στο ΤΕΙ Αθηνας, πανω στην Λ.Αθηνων, θεωρω πολυ δυσκολο να μην ειχε κινηση... Αν παιζουν ενοικια και τετοια δεν ξερω αλλα οπως και να εχει ειναι που περιεργο...

----------


## hemlock

> Πριν μερικες μερες εκλεισε το e-shop αιγαλεω, μια τελιως ακατανοητη κινηση (αν δεν παει για φουντο) αφου και καινουργιο μαγαζι ηταν (μπορει και λιγοτερο απο χρονο) και ηταν πολυ κοντα στο ΤΕΙ Αθηνας, πανω στην Λ.Αθηνων, θεωρω πολυ δυσκολο να μην ειχε κινηση... Αν παιζουν ενοικια και τετοια δεν ξερω αλλα οπως και να εχει ειναι που περιεργο...


Δε νομιζω να υπαρξει ποτε καλυτερο σημειο για τετοιου ειδους μαγαζι... :ROFL: 
Εχω δικιο Γιαπαπ? :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Πριν μερικες μερες εκλεισε το e-shop αιγαλεω, μια τελιως ακατανοητη κινηση (αν δεν παει για φουντο) αφου και καινουργιο μαγαζι ηταν (μπορει και λιγοτερο απο χρονο) και ηταν πολυ κοντα στο ΤΕΙ Αθηνας, πανω στην Λ.Αθηνων, θεωρω πολυ δυσκολο να μην ειχε κινηση... Αν παιζουν ενοικια και τετοια δεν ξερω αλλα οπως και να εχει ειναι που περιεργο...


Όπως είπες,  δεν ξέρουμε το ενοίκιο που ζητούσαν

Αν ήταν να πάει για φούντο θα κλείνανε όλα μαζί

----------


## leros2004

> Γιατί στη Γερμανία έχουνε *σοβαρό σιδηρόδρομο*, ενώ εδώ, ο νεοελληναράς, δεν τον θέλει, για να μην ξεβολευτεί με το ΙΧ του.


Πέστο καλύτερα: Γιατί η Γερμανία είναι σοβαρή χώρα  = σοβαρός λαός  :Wink: 


Την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε πήγα στο μαγαζί του Πειραιά για να παραλάβω των Samsung δίσκο της προσφοράς, είναι η πρώτη φορά που άνοιξαν το κουτί για να τσεκάρουν τι έχει μέσα χωρίς τη δικιά μου προτροπή .... Η κίνηση μου θύμισε το παλιό καλό καιρό του eshop, με πέρνανε τηλέφωνο ζητώντας τον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό μου για να γίνει επιστροφή χρημάτων απο ελαττωματικά προϊόντα....

Μήπως είναι οι τελευταίες αναλαμπές  :Thinking:

----------


## stelios4711

> Άλλωστε το amazon πουλάει πλέον τα πάντα. Γιατί όχι και το e-shop; Να δείτε ότι σύντομα και το Πλαίσιο θα τα συμπεριλάβει καθώς δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο να μην το κάνει ειδικά σε μια περίοδο που αναζητάει επιπρόσθετες πωλήσεις.η.


Ποιος είπε ότι *και το πλαίσιο δεν πουλάει τα πάντα* και φαγωθήκατε μόνο με τα φωτοβολταϊκά του e-shop; 
Αυτά δηλαδή τι είναι; δεν είναι τα πάντα; ... καφετιέρες, τοστιέρες, φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων κλπ;

----------


## cranky

Εξοπλισμός γραφείου, είναι.  :Cool:

----------


## sinclair_ql

Έχει βουίξει η αγορά ότι κλείνει το e-shop.gr (βεβαια θα μου πείτε εδώ και χρόνια το συζητούσαν).
Τώρα όμως οι φήμες είναι αληθινές και υπάρχουν γεγονότα:
Έχουν κλείσει καταστήματα, 
Σταματήσανε οι διανομείς να προμηθεύουν και
Σφραγίστηκαν επιταγές... αυτό σημαίνει ότι η εταιρία πηγαίνει για βαθιά βουτιά όπως και τα plus4u.gr και pc1.gr που είναι παρακλάδια του eshop. Κανένας δεν βγήκε να προειδοποιησει του χρήστες...
Ας αναφέρουν χρήστες που έχουν παραλάβει παραγγελίες πότε και τι παραλάβανε... ας μας πουνε κάποιοι που περιμένουν εβδομάδες τις παραγγελίες τους γιατί δεν έχουν παραλάβει.

----------


## dhmk

Εγώ πάντως τον φύλλο-απορροφητήρα B&D τον πήρα σε μια μέρα. Αλλά βλέπω σχεδόν όλα τα προϊόντα της κατηγορίας αυτής να τα έχουν "επί παραγγελία". Δεν ξέρω πόσο αργούν τα "επι παραγγελία".

Α, και μετά την αγορά του δικού μου κομματιού, το προϊόν είναι "επί παραγγελία" πλέον, όπως τα υπόλοιπα και μάλιστα 10 ευρώ φθηνότερα, η φθηνότερη τιμή που είχα βρει στο Internet. Ανακάλυψα μάλιστα ότι σε αυτή την τιμή το έχει και το Getit Now  και μάλιστα με "άμεση διαθεσιμότητα". Δεν το ήξερα ότι είχε και τέτοια προϊόντα. Από ότι φαίνεται ούτε και αυτό το eshop είναι στο Scroutz. Και πάνε τα 10 ευρώ μου!

Τελικά και το Scroutz είναι αναξιόπιστο.

----------


## chrisimone

κριμα κριμα .. και το στεναχωρο ειναι οτι περισυ τα χριστουγεννα ειχε κανει ρεκορ on line πωλησεων ....

----------


## manoulamou

Το skroutz δεν ειναι θεσφατο αλλά βοηθημα,
 μια απλη μηχανη αναζητησης σε οσα μαγαζια συμμετεχουν.
Εχει συμβει να αναγραφεται τιμη χωρις το φπα ή να λειπουν ειδη που πωλουνται στα καταστηματα! :Twisted Evil: 
Εχει φυγει προ πολλου το e-shop οπως ειχε φυγει και το hardshop κι εγινε μετα specialprice.
Επισης υπαρχει και το pathfinder που κανει την ιδια δουλεια με λιγο διαφορετικα στοιχεια και ουσιαστικα αλληλοσυμπληρωνονται...

ΟΛΗ η αγορα εχει σοβαρο προβλημα ρευστοτητας (φαυλος κυκλος)
και δεν ειναι πλεον θεμα ΜΟΝΟ κακοδιαχειρησης να κλεισει μια επιχειρηση!

----------


## hemlock

> Έχει βουίξει η αγορά ότι κλείνει το e-shop.gr (βεβαια θα μου πείτε εδώ και χρόνια το συζητούσαν).
> Τώρα όμως οι φήμες είναι αληθινές και υπάρχουν γεγονότα:
> Έχουν κλείσει καταστήματα, 
> Σταματήσανε οι διανομείς να προμηθεύουν και
> Σφραγίστηκαν επιταγές... αυτό σημαίνει ότι η εταιρία πηγαίνει για βαθιά βουτιά όπως και τα plus4u.gr και pc1.gr που είναι παρακλάδια του eshop. Κανένας δεν βγήκε να προειδοποιησει του χρήστες...
> Ας αναφέρουν χρήστες που έχουν παραλάβει παραγγελίες πότε και τι παραλάβανε... ας μας πουνε κάποιοι που περιμένουν εβδομάδες τις παραγγελίες τους γιατί δεν έχουν παραλάβει.


Link? :Whistle: 
Ειναι βουτηγμενοι στα χρεη,αλλα κλεισιμο no way...

----------


## 29gk

Και μια πιο επισημη ενδειξη της καταστασης της συγκεκριμενης αγορας, των υπολογιστων δηλαδη.




> Σε καθοδική τροχιά κινείται η ελληνική αγορά των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, σύμφωνα με τα πρόσφατα στοιχεία της IDC... Ειδικότερα, οι πωλήσεις των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (φορητών και σταθερών) στην Ελλάδα, κατά το α΄ τρίμηνο του 2011, παρουσίασαν πτώση κατά 33,8% και κυμάνθηκαν στις 196.238 τεμάχια έναντι 296.393 τεμαχίων, το αντίστοιχο περυσινό διάστημα.
> 
> Όσο για τις κατηγορίες (επαγγελματικοί και οικιακοί υπολογιστές), μεγαλύτερη μείωση της τάξης του 36,2% εμφάνισαν οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές που προορίζονται για οικιακή χρήση, σε σύγκριση με τους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές που προορίζονται για επαγγελματίες χρήστες, οι πωλήσεις των οποίων μειώθηκαν κατά 29,5%.
> Στην κατηγορία φορητοί και σταθεροί υπολογιστές, οι διαφορές στην πτώση των πωλήσεων ξεπερνούν το 10%. Η μείωση στις πωλήσεις των σταθερών ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, που προορίζονται για τους επαγγελματίες, άγγιξε το 35,5% και των σταθερών υπολογιστών, που προορίζονται για τους οικιακούς καταναλωτές, το 34%. Από την άλλη πλευρά, οι πωλήσεις των φορητών υπολογιστών για τους επαγγελματίες χρήστες έφτασαν το 23,7%, ενώ για τους οικιακούς καταναλωτές το 36,8%, γεγονός που δείχνει την οικονομική πίεση, που δέχονται τα νοικοκυριά και τις αλλαγές στις καταναλωτικές συνήθειες.
> real.gr

----------


## cool11

Αφου εκλεισε και το point διπλα στο τει αθηνας, ειλικρινα νομιζω οτι εχουν τελειωσει.
Αν υπηρχε ενα μαγαζι που πραγματικα πρεπει να εκοβε πολυ χρημα, ηταν αυτο. Τωρα τι να πω...

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Την Τεταρτη διετρεξα με τα ποδια την οδο Λεκκα στο Μαρουσι:
Περισυ ζητημα να υπηρχε ξενοικιαστο μαγαζι, προχτες μετα βιας λειτουργουσαν 15 εξ ων τα 5 φαγαδικα!
	

Τελειωμενο δεν ειναι το e-shop ακομη, συρρικνωση υπαρχει!

----------


## akilleas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Την Τεταρτη διετρεξα με τα ποδια την οδο Λεκκα στο Μαρουσι:
> Περισυ ζητημα να υπηρχε ξενοικιαστο μαγαζι, προχτες μετα βιας λειτουργουσαν 15 εξ ων τα 5 φαγαδικα!
> 	
> 
> Τελειωμενο δεν ειναι το e-shop ακομη, συρρικνωση υπαρχει!


Και πολύ καλά τα λες. :One thumb up:

----------


## 29gk

Καλα, στο σημερινο κλιμα και κατασταση, μην δενετε και τιποτα κομπο.....

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Μεταξύ τυριού και αχλαδιού... και για τους επίδοξους νέους επιχειρηματίες που βλέπουν το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο και την πληροφορική ως νέο και λαμπρό πεδίο δράσης.
Ολα τα είδη πωλούνται πλέον με χοντρική τιμή ή και κάτω από αυτήν πολλές φορές , με τις χαμηλότερες τιμές να δίνονται από αυτούς που έχουν ανάγκη το ρευστό και άρα σε λιγο δεν θα υπάρχουν κάν , γιαυτό και απελπιστικά δίνουν τις τιμές που δίνουν.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει επιχείρηση που να πουλάει με ποσοστά κέρδους 1,2,3...και 7% όταν τα λειτουργικά ακόμη και ενός e-shop αγγίζουν το 10%! και όποιος διαφωνεί ας πάρει χαρτί και μολύβι. Η ίδια η εφορία θεωρεί ότι μια επιχείρηση πληροφορικής πρέπει να έχει μικτό κέρδος 14%, αρα ένα είδος που το αγοράζει κάποιος 100 πρέπει να το πουλάει 115 διαφορετικά μέλλον δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## knowlton

> Η ίδια η εφορία θεωρεί ότι μια επιχείρηση πληροφορικής πρέπει να έχει μικτό κέρδος 14%, αρα ένα είδος που το αγοράζει κάποιος 100 πρέπει να το πουλάει 115 διαφορετικά μέλλον δεν υπάρχει.


Αυτό το αίσχος πρέπει να εκλείψει. Πως νοείται ελάχιστο ποσοστό κέρδους 15% όταν τα ποσοστά σε όλο τον κόσμο κυμαίνονται από 3% έως 10% για τα περισσότερα IT προϊόντα;

----------


## anon

> Αυτό το αίσχος πρέπει να εκλείψει. Πως νοείται ελάχιστο ποσοστό κέρδους 15% όταν τα ποσοστά σε όλο τον κόσμο κυμαίνονται από 3% έως 10% για τα περισσότερα IT προϊόντα;


Μικτό κέρδος. Δηλαδή προ εξόδων. Οσο πιο μεγάλη εταιρία, τοσο τα έξοδα παίρνουν μικρότερο ποσοστό επάνω σε κάθε είδος, οπότε μπορεί να έχει μικρότερο μικτό κέρδος. Επίσης το 3-10 % που αναφέρεις, είναι μικτό ή καθαρό; Και επιπλέον παρόλο που η εφορία μπορεί να λέει ότι πρέπει να έχει 14% αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουν τόσο.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Μικτό κέρδος. Δηλαδή προ εξόδων. Οσο πιο μεγάλη εταιρία, τοσο τα έξοδα παίρνουν μικρότερο ποσοστό επάνω σε κάθε είδος, οπότε μπορεί να έχει μικρότερο μικτό κέρδος. Επίσης το 3-10 % που αναφέρεις, είναι μικτό ή καθαρό; Και επιπλέον παρόλο που η εφορία μπορεί να λέει ότι πρέπει να έχει 14% αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουν τόσο.


Μικτό κέρδος ή επίσημα Συντελεστής Μικτού Κέρδους. 

Ας πάρουμε ενα απλό παράδειγμα ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος :
1ο Ενοικιο 300€ + Ρευμα 50€ + Διάφορα άλλα έξοδα 150€ = 500€ Πάγια/Μηνα (βαζουμε τα ελαχιστα σε ενα διαμέρισμα-αποθήκη-γκαράζ)
2ο Server - Εξοπλισμός - Hosting κλπ =100€ / Μηνα
3ο Καύσιμα - Τηλεπικοινωνιακά = 150€ / Μήνα [πρέπει να επικοινωνεί καθημερινά με πολλούς πελάτες που θέλουν πληροφορίες , διευκρινήσεις κλπ]
4ο Μισθός 1 ανθρώπου με δώρα 14 μισθοί + ασφαλιστικές εισφορές = 1.500€/μηνα [καθαρά 800€ μηνιαία]
5ο Λογιστής 100€/μηνα

* Συνολο Εξόδων = 2.350€ /μήνα

Ας κάνουμε μερικές παραδοχές :
Εστω ότι ο 1 άνθρωπος με το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα μπορεί να καταφέρει να έχει τζίρο με αυτή την ηλεκτρονική του επιχείρηση 30.000€ / μήνα (καθαρά χωρίς ΦΠΑ 23% πάντα) .
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα κάνει 36900€ / μηνα δηλαδή περίπου με 250 αποστολές κατα μέσο ορο τον μήνα δηλαδή ~ 10 αποστολές ημερησίως.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η Courier θα τον εχει σε μια κλίμακα 7-8€ το κόστος την αντικαταβολή για την αποστολή δέματος εως 5Kg (εδώ αποτελεί ένα πρόβλημα εαν θέλει να πουλάει καταρχήν με δωρεάν μεταφορικά που όλοι ζητάνε ...  :Smile:  ) Γιατί οι 250 αποστολές θα κοστίζουν μεταφορικά περίπου 2.000€/μηνα . Εστω όμως ότι χρεώνονται οι αποστολές κανονικά όπως προβλέπει σε όρους χρήσης του eshop του και ότι δεν πληρώνει επιπλέον, άρα τα μεταφορικά τα πληρώνουν οι πελάτες του.
Σίγουρα όμως θα έχει ένα κόστος συσκευασίας και υλικών περίπου στα 400€/μηνα γιατι ουσιαστικά θα πρέπει να εκδίδει παραστατικά να τα συσκευάζει κλπ., να βάζει ετικέτες από έξω κλπ.

Παμε στους υπολογισμούς του 10% Μικτού Κέρδους που ακομη και αυτό σήμερα δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό στην Ελληνική Αγορά Πληροφορικής (ΕΑΠ  :Smile: 
30.000 Χ 10% = 3.000€ Μικτό κέρδος 
* Αρα στα έξοδα του ουσιαστικά έχει μετρήσει 3.000€ - 400€ (κόστος συσκευασίας) = 2.600€ - 2.350 € [Εξοδα] ~ 250€ 

Αρα στο τέλος του έτους θα έχει κάνει τζίρο = 12 Χ 30.000 = 360.000€ καθαρά 
(να σημειώσω ότι το νούμερο είναι εξωπραγματικό για 1 άνθρωπο, αλλα θεωρείτε και το όριο του ενός ανθρωπου) 
και το "καθαρό" του κέρδος είναι 3.000€
Αυτό πιστεύει αυτός ο e-επιχειρηματίας μας ....

Ομως υπολογίζει χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο!
1ον Δεν θα υπάρξουν ακυρώσεις παραγγελιών ? Δεν θα υπάρξουν χαμένα δέματα ? Δεν θα υπάρξουν απάτες ? Δεν θα υπάρξουν επιστρόφές και καλύψεις εγγύησης ?
Δεν θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα . Ας πούμε ότι αυτό είναι το 1% του τζίρου πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό αλλά εστω ότι όλα είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. 
Αρα -1% = -3.600€ τα οποία δεν θα τα πάρει στο χέρι αλλα θα πρέπει να τα καλύψει διαφορετικά.
2ον Ολες οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις περαιώνουν ή θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να κλείσουν βιβλία, όσο τέλεια και να τα έχουν αυτό κοστίζει 1% επι του ετήσιο τζίρου όπως μας έχει δείξει η ιστορία του ελληνικού φορολογικού συστήματατος άρα με αυτόν τον τζίρο μιλάμε για ακομη -3.600€ ! Οσο και εαν σας φαίνεται απίστευτο είναι αληθινό ρωτήστε οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο επαγγελματία πληροφορικής ή άλλου επαγγέλματος.
3ον  Πάμε τώρα ότι η εφορία για αυτή την εταιρία υπολογίζει ότι από τον τζίρο του ότι θα έπρεπε να κερδίζει περισσότερα (τα νουμερα θα μου τα δώσει ακριβώς συντομα ο δικός μου λογιστής  :Smile:  αρα είναι κατα προσέγγιση οι φόροι θα αγγίξουν περίπου τα -2.000€ έως 3.000€ (βεβαια με τα 100€/μηνα δεν νομίζω ότι ο λογιστής θα είναι τόσο γάτος για να το πετύχει αυτό)

Το παράδειγμά μας μαθηματικά σε 2-5 χρόνια έχει κλείσει την επιχείρησή του και έχει γνωρίσει τον παράδεισο του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου.

Για να καταλάβουμε λίγο το παράδειγμα ας δουμε ενα πολύ συγκεκριμένο υπολογισμό :
Εστω το HP G62-B10sv [http://www.skroutz.gr/s/285800/HP-G62-b10ev-sv.html]
αυτή την στιγμή είναι σε προσφορά στην χοντρική στα 299€ + ΦΠΑ = 367,77€ + Φόρος Ανακύκλωσης περίπου 2€ = 370€ αγορά  :Smile:  επειδή είναι σε προσφορά από την HP δεν μπορεί κανείς να πετύχει ποσοτική έκπτωση ακόμη και 100 φορητά να στοκάρει.
Τα δύο πρώτα καταστήματα θα δείτε ότι βρίσκονται σε νησί και παρανόμως εμφανίζουν την τιμή με 16% ΦΠΑ (παραμεθόριως) , εαν αγοράσει κανείς με τιμολόγιο θα πρέπει να τιμολογήσουν με 23% μια και η έδρα της εταιρίας σας δεν είναι σε παραμεθόρια-νησιώτικη περιοχή. Το επόμενο κατάστημα πουλάει με 3€ καθαρο κέρδος δηλαδή με 1% κ.ο.κ υπολογίστε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα και βρείτε μου εσείς το 10% μικτό κέρδος.

Καλωςήρθατε στον άγριο κόσμο του ελληνικού ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου πληροφορικής

Κλέφτες καταστηματάρχες πληροφορικής !!!! που κατακλέβετε τον κόσμο! ελεος πια με τα κέρδη σας.

----------


## 29gk

> Καλωςήρθατε στον άγριο κόσμο του ελληνικού ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου πληροφορικής
> 
> Κλέφτες καταστηματάρχες πληροφορικής !!!! που κατακλέβετε τον κόσμο! ελεος πια με τα κέρδη σας.



Κρυβε λογια εμπορακο....... :Sad:

----------


## yiapap

> Κρυβε λογια εμπορακο.......


Και μάλιστα της επαρχίας! Άκου 300€ ενοίκιο!!! Δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα νούμερα λέμε!!! :Whistle:

----------


## cool11

Κανενα νεο για την τυχη και το μελλον του eshop εχουμε; Πανε κατι μηνες που ξεκινησε αυτη η ιστορια. Που βρισκεται η κατασταση σημερα;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παρα πολυ καλο το post του FSHOPAXD.

Ενα απ τα βασικα που λεμε εδω και καιρο ειναι οτι η εφορια πρεπει να σταματισει να σκιζει τις επιχειρησεις.
Ναι, ισως βγαλουν 100€ παραπανω στο φορο αλλα θα τους κλεισουν.

Πρεπει να γινει κατι για να παρει ανασα ο κλαδος.

ΥΓ: Αν πρεπει να πουλας με 115 παντα θα υπαρχει αυτος που πουλαει με 105. Βεβαια αναρωτιεμαι αν θα πρεπει να επιλεξω το 105 για να αγορασω. Αν το 105 σε ενα χρονο κλεισει επειδη πουλαει κατω του κοστους τι γινεται με το after-sales, εγγυηση κλπ?
Και ειναι δικη μου δουλεια (ως καταναλωτης) να γνωριζω τοσες λεπτομερειες?

----------


## manoulamou

> Κανενα νεο για την τυχη και το μελλον του eshop εχουμε; Πανε κατι μηνες που ξεκινησε αυτη η ιστορια. Που βρισκεται η κατασταση σημερα;


Ο Σίμος Μαυροειδής μαζί με τον αδελφό του Κώστα 
και τον φίλο τους Απόστολο Αποστολάκη 
ίσως ξέρουν κάτι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seitman

Και αν ξέρουν, σιγά μη μας το πουν!  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Παντως δεν ξερω τι θα απογινει με το e-shop.gr αλλα
καθε μερα κλεινουν δεκαδες μαγαζια στο Μαρουσι και
 ειναι πονος ψυχης να διατρεχεις τους πρωην κλασικους εμπορικους δρομους
ακομη και τα ντιλιβεραδικα εχουν προβλημα! :Sad: 



Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για τις φημες που κυκλοφορουν υπαρχουν ενα σωρο blogs 
με βαση συνηθως τα μηνυματα πελατων στα forums...
Οσο για διασταυρωμενες ειδησεις ελαχιστες, θα φανει στη νεκροψια οπως ελεγε μια φιλη μου!

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Και μάλιστα της επαρχίας! Άκου 300€ ενοίκιο!!! Δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα νούμερα λέμε!!!


Το επαρχίας δεν το κατάλαβα ως νόημα, αλλά νομίζω ότι είστε μικροί για να κρίνεται..

Για e-shop χρειάζεσαι ένα υπόγειο ή μια αποθήκη, αρα το 300€ δεν ήταν τυχαίο, ακόμη και διαμέρισμα 1ου ορόφου, γνωρίζω τι ισχύει για τα ενοικια.

Από το Skroutz κυρίως κερδίζει πρώτα το ίδιο το Skroutz και η εκρηξη του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου εκανε πρώτο κερδισμένο κυρίως αυτό.

----------


## hexadecimal

> Το επαρχίας δεν το κατάλαβα ως νόημα, αλλά νομίζω ότι είστε μικροί για να κρίνεται..
> 
> Για e-shop χρειάζεσαι ένα υπόγειο ή μια αποθήκη, αρα το 300€ δεν ήταν τυχαίο, ακόμη και διαμέρισμα 1ου ορόφου, γνωρίζω τι ισχύει για τα ενοικια.


Ηθελε να σου πει οτι αυτα τα νουμερα ειναι απλα μικρα και μονο σαν παραδειγμα ισχυουν... :Smile:

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Ηθελε να σου πει οτι αυτα τα νουμερα ειναι απλα μικρα και μονο σαν παραδειγμα ισχυουν...


Οχι δεν ειναι νούμερα του τύπου π.χ....
Πόσο δηλαδή κοστίζει για να ενοικιάσεις μια αποθήκη χωρίς καμία βιτρίνα , ισόγεια ή ημιυπόγεια ? από 50-80 τμ ? στην Θεσσαλονίκη ή την Αθήνα.

----------


## manoulamou

Εξαρχεια Σολωμου και Κανιγγος υπογεια φωτεινη αποθηκη 135 τμ 300 ευρω
και δεν νοικιαζεται με  τιποτε!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Το επαρχίας δεν το κατάλαβα ως νόημα, αλλά νομίζω ότι είστε μικροί για να κρίνεται..


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Είχα δεκαετίες να ακούσω ότι είμαι μικρός! Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα!  :Smile: 
Κι επειδή μαλλον δεν το κατάλαβες, έκανα χιούμορ για να τονίσω ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι ακόμη πιο ζοφερή αφού ελάχιστα καταστήματα δουλεύουν σε μια υπόγα, χωρίς προσωπικό κτλ.κτλ.

----------


## Se7ev

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Είχα δεκαετίες να ακούσω ότι είμαι μικρός! Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα! 
> Κι επειδή μαλλον δεν το κατάλαβες, έκανα χιούμορ για να τονίσω ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι ακόμη πιο ζοφερή αφού ελάχιστα καταστήματα δουλεύουν σε μια υπόγα, χωρίς προσωπικό κτλ.κτλ.


Κατα την άποψη μου η υπόγα είναι μια καλή λύση. Απο το νετ θα ψωνίσω αν έχει καλές τιμές και αν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχω αξιοπρεπές aftersales και με ασφάλεια. Όχι με βάση την εμφάνιση του παραρτήματος. Εδώ το τοπικό e-shop είναι μέσα στην σκόνη αλλά και πάλι δουλεύει μια χαρά.

 Εάν έβγαινα να ψωνίζω βιτρινάτα, τότε σίγουρα θα έπαιζε ρόλο...

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.e-shop.gr/newsletter/mail-110601.html Δεν αποτελει ειδηση πλεον 
αλλά σημερα 9 Ιουνιου ηρθε το ειδοποιητηριο προσφορων που ισχυουν απο 1 Ιουνιου!!!





_e-shop.gr: Φερέγγυοι εν μέσω κρίσης. Η e-shop.gr αναγνωρισμένη από την ICAP GROUP ως μια από τις δυνατότερες επιχειρήσεις στην Ελλάδα "Strongest Companies in Greece"
(Σεπτέμβριος 2010)...
_

----------


## hexadecimal

> http://www.e-shop.gr/newsletter/mail-110601.html Δεν αποτελει ειδηση πλεον 
> αλλά σημερα 9 Ιουνιου ηρθε το ειδοποιητηριο προσφορων που ισχυουν απο 1 Ιουνιου!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _e-shop.gr: Φερέγγυοι εν μέσω κρίσης. Η e-shop.gr αναγνωρισμένη από την ICAP GROUP ως μια από τις δυνατότερες επιχειρήσεις στην Ελλάδα "Strongest Companies in Greece"
> (Σεπτέμβριος 2010)...
> _


Μα το εχεις λαβει απο τις 2/6... :Razz:

----------


## FSHOPAXD

H πραγματικότητα όμως τελικά είναι ότι στην αγορά έχει πέσει ηλεκτρονική πείνα και αυτό δεν ειναι υγιές. Τα λουκέτα θα αρχίσουν να ακουγονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.

----------


## pt3

Δυστηχώς κατι ανάλογο συμβαίνει με τα περισσότερα επαγγέλματα σήμερα και είναι ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας. Είχαμε μάθει να βγάζουμε τα προς το ζείν εξυπηρετώντας ο ένας τον άλλο. Τα λεφτά πλέον όμως δεν φτάνουν και για να αλληλοεξυπηρετούμαστε και για να δίνουμε τόσα σε εισαγωγές, τα δάνεια κοπήκανε.

Πλεον κάθε επάγγελμα (αλληλοεξυπηρέτησης) θα χωράει πολύ λιγότερους απ όσους χωραγε μέχρι σήμερα και η μόνη διέξοδος πλέον θα είναι σε χώρους που μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν εξαγωγές ωστε να μπορέσουν να εισπράξουν κάποια χρήματα απ΄έξω.

Εύκολα βέβαια λέγεται αλλα πολυ δυσκολότερα γίνεται. Πιθανότατα κάποιοι -αρκετοί- θα αναγκαστούν ακόμη και να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα με ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό.

----------


## manoulamou

:Thinking: Το να αλλαξεις επαγγελμα θα ειναι πιο ευκολο απ το να βρεις νεα απασχοληση; :What..?:

----------


## leros2004

Για όσους ξέρουν πώς δούλευε το σύστημα είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό το σημερινό φαινόμενο...
Όλα αυτά που αναγράφονται για λειτουργικά έξοδα κακό service κτλ κτλ... είναι επιφανειακά ...
Όλη η αγορά δούλευε με πίστωση, η πίστωση απο το εξωτερικό έχει κοπεί στο 99% των περιπτώσεων, εφόσον οι τράπεζες αρνούνται να επισφαλίσουν συναλλαγές που περιλαμβάνουν τη Χώρα Ελλάδα.. Για Ελλάδα πλέον ισχύει το cash on delivery αν θέλεις να έχεις εμπόρευμα όποιο και να είναι αυτό...

----------


## cool11

Ειμαι σιγουρα πολυ μακρια απο το να εχω 'inside info' αλλα μιλουσα σημερα με τον υπευθυνο του κοντινου μου eshop, ο οποιος μεχρι τωρα εχει δειξει ειλικρινη χαρακτηρα απεναντι μου, και μου ελεγε οτι κανεις δεν μπορει βεβαια να ξερει τι θα γινει τελικα, αλλα γενικως το θεμα 'παλευεται'.

Δηλαδη:
1- καθε μηνα ειναι ολο και χαμηλοτερος ο τζιρος, αλλα ενταξει, δεν ειναι και νεκρη κατασταση, υπαρχει αρκετη κινηση ακομη
(εξαλλου ας συνυπολογισουμε την γενικοτερη κατασταση της ελλαδας σε αυτο)
2- οι υπευθυνοι στα κεντρικα το παλευουν με νυχια και με δοντια που λενε, για κινησεις εξορθολογισμου, πχ κλεισιμο καταστηματος που ειχε ρε παιδια(μισθοδοτουσε) ακομη και...καθαριστρια! (ελεος)
3- σε σχεση με φλεβαρη-μαρτη που εσκασε το προβλημα, ειναι λιγο καλυτερα τωρα, δηλαδη, εχουν βλετιωσει λιγο το stock τους, εχουν μικρυνει οι χρονοι παραδοσης κλπ

Αν ξερει κανεις κατι περισσοτερο χειροπιαστο, οχι εικασιες, ας πει.

----------


## pt3

> Το να αλλαξεις επαγγελμα θα ειναι πιο ευκολο απ το να βρεις νεα απασχοληση;


Ευκολο δεν θα είναι τίποτα. Πιθανότατα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις να είναι λιγότερο δύσκολο.
Κατα την αποψή μου έχουμε δυσανάλογα πολλά εμπορικά μαγαζιά, ταβέρνες, καφετέριες, δικηγόρους, μηχανικούς  κλπ

----------


## leros2004

Η χώρα της παροχής υπηρεσιών και μηδενικής παραγωγής .....

----------


## amoyda

> Κατα την αποψή μου έχουμε δυσανάλογα πολλά εμπορικά μαγαζιά, ταβέρνες, καφετέριες, δικηγόρους, μηχανικούς  κλπ






> Η χώρα της παροχής υπηρεσιών και μηδενικής παραγωγής .....


ετσι!!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

> Η χώρα της παροχής υπηρεσιών και μηδενικής παραγωγής .....


Εαν πιστεψουμε τους ειδικους επιστημονες πχ Χαρδαβελας θα μπορουσαμε να αξιοποιησουμε τους απεραντους φυσικους πορους μας. Αυτους που μεχρι τωρα οι αμερικανοσιωνιστες που ελεγχουν την παγκοσμια οικονομια, δεν μας αφηνουν να εκμεταλλευτουμε! Εμεις δεν ειμαστε τεμπεληδες αυτοι συνωμοτουν εναντιον μας! :ROFL: 
Η κατασταση εχει μπει σε φαυλο κυκλο μη αναπτυξης, αφου οι μονοι που τροφοδοτουσαν με ρευστο την αγορα ειτε δεν εχουν περισσευμα ειτε το φυλανε για τις επερχομενες ακομη πιο δυσκολες εποχες... Πλην των επισημων τοκογλυφων = τραπεζων βεβαιως - βεβαιως.
  Ανυπαρκτα δανεια, αυξησεις φπα, εκτακτες εισφορες, παραλληλα με μειωσεις μισθων και απολυσεις, πώς ακριβως περιμενουν οι μαθητευομενοι μαγοι να κινηθει το εμποριο;

----------


## akilleas

> Ανυπαρκτα δανεια, αυξησεις φπα, εκτακτες εισφορες, παραλληλα με μειωσεις μισθων και απολυσεις, πώς ακριβως περιμενουν οι μαθητευομενοι μαγοι να κινηθει το εμποριο;


Μάλλον δεν περιμένουν... :Whistle:

----------


## ConstantinosBok

> Ποιος είπε ότι *και το πλαίσιο δεν πουλάει τα πάντα* και φαγωθήκατε μόνο με τα φωτοβολταϊκά του e-shop; 
> Αυτά δηλαδή τι είναι; δεν είναι τα πάντα; ... καφετιέρες, τοστιέρες, φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων κλπ;


ενημερωτικα το πλαισιο δεν ειχ ξεκινησει ως εταιρια πληροφορικής αλλα ως εταιρια χαρτικών ειδών και γραφείου.

----------


## manoulamou

Ουσιαστικα ακολουθησε τις εξελιξεις του γειτονικου Πολυτεχνειου και της Σχολης Καλων Τεχνων
απο το σχεδιασμο με μολυβι και χαρτι εως τα υπερσυγχρονα ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα και plotters... :Razz:

----------


## Se7ev

> Εαν πιστεψουμε τους ειδικους επιστημονες πχ Χαρδαβελας θα μπορουσαμε να αξιοποιησουμε τους απεραντους φυσικους πορους μας. Αυτους που μεχρι τωρα οι αμερικανοσιωνιστες που ελεγχουν την παγκοσμια οικονομια, δεν μας αφηνουν να εκμεταλλευτουμε! Εμεις δεν ειμαστε τεμπεληδες αυτοι συνωμοτουν εναντιον μας!


Εσύ δε ξέρω τι είσαι αλλά εγώ τσαντίζομαι υπερβολικά όταν το ακούω αυτο το "οι Έλληνες είναι τεμπέληδες". Εγώ δουλεύω δύο δουλειές όπως και αρκετοί γνωστοί μου, θα μας πείτε και τεμπέληδες απο πάνω; Ντροπή...

Οι Έλληνες δεν είναι τεμπέληδες, αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν και τα λαμόγια οι οπαδοί τους είναι...

----------


## weather1967

> Εαν πιστεψουμε τους ειδικους επιστημονες πχ Χαρδαβελας θα μπορουσαμε να αξιοποιησουμε τους απεραντους φυσικους πορους μας.


Επειδη εκεί είναι ολο το ζουμί τής υποθεσης λογο μεγάλου πλούτου.Και οπου παιζει μεγαλος πλουτος θελουν ολοι να τσιμπησουν η καλύτερα να  αρπαξουν και κατι .Για να γινει αυτο θα επρεπε να ειμαστε αστακωμενοι με πανίσχυρες ένοπλες δυνάμεις που θα λειτουργουσαν αποτρεπτικα σε καθε γείτονα που θα ηθελε μερίδιο ,με θητεία τουλαχιστον 24 μήνες οπως υπηρετησαμε οι παλαιοτεροι ,και με υποχρεωτικη στράτευση και τών γυναικών.Τώρα με 9 μήνες θητεία οι φαντάροι ειναι ειδος προς εξαφάνιση.
Και επειδή γυμνός στα αγκάθια δέν πας,κανουμε οπως λενε τον Κινέζο.

Και για να μην ειμαι off-topic σχετικα με τον τιτλο του θεματος,βλεπω οτι στο e-shop η ποικιλία προιόντων βαίνει σταθερά μειούμενη μέρα μέ την μερα .
Περιμενα για να ειμαι ειλικρινής τώρα με την κριση να έβαζαν πολλα καταστηματα προσφορες και να εβγαινε ο καταναλωτης κερδισμενος,αλλα το αντιθετο γινεται λογο μη χρηματοδοτησης,και οπου υπαρχουν γενικα προσφορες στα καταστηματα ολων των ειδων προσωπικα ψιλομούφα τις βλεπω,ειτε με μικρο αποθεμα ,ειτε με αναπροσαρμογη τιμης ψιλοτερα και μετα εικονικη εκπτωση.
Ολο και πιο σπανια τον τελευταιο καιρό βρισκεις γενικα πραγματικα καλες προσφορες,η να το πω καλυτερα καλές ευκαιρίες.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Εσύ δε ξέρω τι είσαι αλλά εγώ τσαντίζομαι υπερβολικά όταν το ακούω αυτο το "οι Έλληνες είναι τεμπέληδες". Εγώ δουλεύω δύο δουλειές όπως και αρκετοί γνωστοί μου, θα μας πείτε και τεμπέληδες απο πάνω; Ντροπή...  Οι Έλληνες δεν είναι τεμπέληδες, αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν και τα λαμόγια οι οπαδοί τους είναι...


Να υποθεσω πως εισαι ΚΑΙ Αγανακτισμενος; :Twisted Evil: Γιατι μεσα στην τοση οργη και τα νευρα διακρινω μια μικρη πικρη ελλειψη χιουμορ. ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΕ παιδια απ το να καταπινουμε αμασητα ο,τι μας σερβιρουν τα ΜΜΑ μεχρι του να πιστεψουμε ολα τα στερεοτυπα των κομματων εξουσιας περι τεμπεληδων της  ευφορης κοιλαδας, υπαρχει μια καποια αποσταση! Φυσικα απαντατε σ ο,τι βρισκετε, χωρις να παρακολουθειτε το γενικοτερο status των μελων... Ολες οι αξιοπιστες ερευνες μας δειχνουν λιγακι πιο κατω απ τους Κορεατες στο θεμα εργατικοτης!!! :Evil: 






Εδω και μια ωρα προσπαθω να μπω σε οποιαδηποτε σελιδα του ομογαλακτου plus4u αλλά αρνουνται πεισματικα να ανοιξουν περαν των cached στο Google... Συμβαινει κατι; :Thinking:

----------


## mob

Μάλλον θα έκαναν συντηρήσεις γιατί το βλέπω κανονικά.

----------


## famous-walker

Το e-shop, μέχρι και τα τέλη του 2007, ήταν από τα φθηνότερα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα. Βρίσκοταν στις επιλογές μου από το 2002, πριν ακόμη ανοίξει το e-shop point της πόλης μου. Όμως από τις αρχές του 2008 και μετά  η ποικιλία του στα είδη πληροφορικής είναι ισχνή έως ανύπαρκτη. Συγκεκριμένα για παράδειγμα δεν έχει την ποικιλία που είχε κάποτε στα συστήματα ψύξης για υπολογιστές, όπως τον Ιούνη του 2006 που δεν ήξερα ποια ψύκτρα να διαλέξω για την 6600GT.  Εδώ σταμάτησε από το 2008 και μετά να έχει ποικιλία στις θήκες - κουτιά υπολογιστών, δεν έβρισκες Full tower με τίποτε.  
Κάποτε είχε μεγάλη ποικιλία σε Mini Hi-Fi, τηλεοράσεις, ηχοσυστήματα αυτοκινήτου και τα συναφή, σε πολύ ανταγωνιστικές τιμές σε σχέση με τα άλλα καταστήματα που εξειδικεύονταν στον χώρο, όμως ξαφνικά και αναίτια σταμάτησε αυτή η ποικιλία. Εκτός από την έλλειψη σε βασικά προϊόντα και αξεσουάρ πληροφορικής που άρχισε να παρατηρείται από τις αρχές του 2008 και μετά, έκανε και ανοίγματα σε άλλους τομείς της αγοράς, όπως τα gadgets, με παράλληλη αύξηση των τιμών σε σχέση με τους μικρότερους ανταγωνιστές με αποτέλεσμα να το πληρώνει σήμερα. Προσωπικά με το after sales support, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, όμως για άλλες περιοχές έχω ακούσει και έχω διαβάσει τα χειρότερα.

Δεν είναι σημερινό φαινόμενο το κλείσιμο ειδικά τέτοιων καταστημάτων ειδών πληροφορικής. Κατά την αλματώδη εξέλιξη της πληροφορικής από το 1995 και μετά, που κάποιοι τη συνέδεσαν με την επανάσταση που έφεραν τα Windows 95 (εδώ γελάνε!  :Razz: ) στην Ελλάδα και αλλού, άνοιγε το ένα μαγαζί πληροφορικής μετά το άλλο και ιδιαίτερα στις γειτονιές. Φυσικό και επόμενο ήταν να ανοίξουν και πολλές μεγάλες αλυσίδες πανελληνίως ειδικά από το 1997 και μετά, όπως το e-Microland, το Oneway Technostores, το eMotion, από τα οποία δεν υπάρχει κανένα σήμερα, μια φούσκα ήταν που έσκασε γύρω στο 2001, 2002. Θυμάμαι και ένα άλλο μαγαζί από Θεσσαλονίκη με πολύ καλές και ανταγωνιστικές τιμές που δεν υπάρχει πλέον, το Infoshop, το οποίο εντελώς ξαφνικά εξαφανίστηκε στις αρχές του 2005.

----------


## cool11

Σε πολλα προιοντα στις σελιδες του, βλεπω 'αμεσα διαθεσιμο για παραγγελια'. Αυτο σημαινει οτι αμεσα παραδιδουν τα σχετικα προιοντα.
Αυτο δεν ειναι βελτιωση; (σε σχεση με το προσφατο παρελθον-2011 μιλαω, οχι σε σχεση με τα παλια καλα χρυσα χρονια)

----------


## sinclair_ql

O τειρεσίας όμως είναι αμείλικτος για τις χτυπημένες επιταγές  και στις 3 Α.Ε. που εχει ο όμιλος... ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα Α.Ε. οι διανομείς τρέχουν να μαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα.

----------


## 29gk

> O τειρεσίας όμως είναι αμείλικτος για τις χτυπημένες επιταγές  και στις 3 Α.Ε. που εχει ο όμιλος... ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα Α.Ε. οι διανομείς τρέχουν να μαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα.


Γνωριζεις θετικα πως εχει χτυπησει χαρτια ?

----------


## sinclair_ql

> Γνωριζεις θετικα πως εχει χτυπησει χαρτια ?


Δικές μου όχι  :Razz: 
Απο μεγάλο διανομέα ναι , θετικά. Επισης κανένας διανομέας δεν πουλάει πλέον...

----------


## manoulamou

Επισης οπως στην τηλεοραση υπαρχουν τα παπαΓΑΠακια
στον χωρο του εμποριου με την υπαρχουσα κριση, ο θανατος σου η ζωη μου
οπότε εαν δεν το ξερετε απο πρωτο χερι, διαβαστε δεκα και πιστεψτε ενα... :Twisted Evil: 
Στο παλιο κεντρο του Αμαρουσιου καθε περιπατος αποτελει πλεον πονο ψυχης
με τα δεκαδες κλειστα μαγαζια! :Sad:

----------


## Papados

Άρθρο 99 και για το e-Shop


http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=1224152

----------


## yiapap

Neeeext!  :Sad:

----------


## 29gk

Ειπωθηκε πολλακις αλλα μαλλον οι περισσοτεροι δεν το καταλαβαν




> *Η διοίκηση του e-Shop* έχει αποδώσει τα προβλήματα ρευστότητας, τα οποία και οδήγησαν ακόμη και σε σφράγισμα επιταγών, όχι μόνο στη γενικότερη δυσμενή κατάσταση της αγοράς, αλλά *κυρίως στην απόφαση αρκετών ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών να σταματήσουν τη δραστηριότητα της ασφάλισης πιστώσεων με αποτέλεσμα να "ψαλιδιστούν" τα πιστωτικά όρια πολλών επιχειρήσεων έναντι των προμηθευτών τους. Ως αποτέλεσμα σειρά πληρωμών έμειναν ανασφάλιστες, με τους προμηθευτές σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις να ζητούν την εξόφλησή τους και να μειώνουν τα πλαφόν*.

----------


## yiapap

Ε ναι... 
Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι συμφορουμίτες βλέπουν τις επιχειρήσεις μόνο από την πλευρά του καταναλωτή. Οπότε οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό πρόβλημα της επιχείρησης μεταφράζεται σε πρόβλημα μεταξύ καταναλωτών-επιχειρήσεων, όπως η πώληση Black & Decker, η έλλειψη στοκ/ποικιλίας, το κακό after sales, η ύπαρξη/ανυπαρξία sales points κτλ.
Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα...

----------


## anon

> Ε ναι... 
> Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι συμφορουμίτες βλέπουν τις επιχειρήσεις μόνο από την πλευρά του καταναλωτή. Οπότε οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό πρόβλημα της επιχείρησης μεταφράζεται σε πρόβλημα μεταξύ καταναλωτών-επιχειρήσεων, όπως η πώληση Back & Decker, η έλλειψη στοκ/ποικιλάς, το κακό after sales, η ύπαρξη/ανυπαρξία sales points κτλ.
> Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα...



Aυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν στα πάντα, γιαυτό βγήκαν και οι παροιμίες, 
όποιος ειναι έξω απο το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λέει &
όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος ολος.

Οσο για το συγκεκριμένο, γνωρίζω και απο την άλλη δουλειά, ότι όντως, πολλές εταιρίες πλέον είναι υποχρεωμένες να πληρώνουν σε μετρητά στους προμηθευτές εξωτερικού, μιας και είτε δεν είναι πλέον αξιόπιστες ή είναι αρκετά εκτεθειμένες στους πελάτες (απο επιταγές)...

----------


## yiapap

> Οσο για το συγκεκριμένο, γνωρίζω και απο την άλλη δουλειά, ότι όντως, πολλές εταιρίες πλέον είναι υποχρεωμένες να πληρώνουν σε μετρητά στους προμηθευτές εξωτερικού, μιας και είτε δεν είναι πλέον αξιόπιστες ή είναι αρκετά εκτεθειμένες στους πελάτες (απο επιταγές)...


Μικρή διόρθωση:
_Οσο για το συγκεκριμένο, γνωρίζω και απο την άλλη δουλειά, ότι όντως, πολλές εταιρίες πλέον είναι υποχρεωμένες να πληρώνουν σε μετρητά προκαταβολικά στους προμηθευτές εξωτερικού, μιας και είτε δεν είναι πλέον αξιόπιστες ή είναι αρκετά εκτεθειμένες στους πελάτες (απο επιταγές)..._
Κι επίσης πλέον η αξιοπιστία των εταιρειών κρίνεται από τη χώρα δραστηριοποίησης. Όπου βλέπουν GR... τρέχουν!

----------


## 29gk

> Οσο για το συγκεκριμένο, γνωρίζω και απο την άλλη δουλειά, ότι όντως, πολλές εταιρίες πλέον είναι υποχρεωμένες να πληρώνουν σε μετρητά στους προμηθευτές εξωτερικού, μιας και είτε δεν είναι πλέον αξιόπιστες ή είναι αρκετά εκτεθειμένες στους πελάτες (απο επιταγές)...


Ντρεπεσαι να πεις και για τους προμηθευτες εσωτερικου ?

----------


## anon

> Μικρή διόρθωση:
> _Οσο για το συγκεκριμένο, γνωρίζω και απο την άλλη δουλειά, ότι όντως, πολλές εταιρίες πλέον είναι υποχρεωμένες να πληρώνουν σε μετρητά προκαταβολικά στους προμηθευτές εξωτερικού, μιας και είτε δεν είναι πλέον αξιόπιστες ή είναι αρκετά εκτεθειμένες στους πελάτες (απο επιταγές)..._
> Κι επίσης πλέον η αξιοπιστία των εταιρειών κρίνεται από τη χώρα δραστηριοποίησης. Όπου βλέπουν GR... τρέχουν!


Σωστή η διόρθωση. Παράλειψή μου.

........Auto merged post: anon πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ντρεπεσαι να πεις και για τους προμηθευτες εσωτερικου ?


Στους προμηθευτές εσωτερικού δεν ισχύει και τόσο, στου εξωτερικού που παλαιότερα πήγενες με υποσχετικές, τώρα πλέον δεν παίζει, πρέπει να προκαταβάλεις την αξία του τιμολογίου για να ξεκινήσει η αποστολή!

----------


## 29gk

Σαφεστατα και η διευκρινιση του* "προκαταβολικα"* παιζει και τον σημαντικοτερο ρολο. Εαν μαλιστα συνυπολογισουμε και τα παιχνιδια των εγχωριων τραπεζων, την γενικοτερη πραγματικη δυσπραγια παντα στο επιπεδο της χονδρικης, φτιαχνουμε ενα κοκτειλ δυναμιτη.

Μην ξεχνουμε βεβαια, πως η περιπτωση του eshop, φανταζει λιγο ως πολυ, φυσιολογικη και αναμενομενη. Καθως υπαρχουν και πολλες αλλες καταστασεις που μπορουν να βουλιαξουν μια επιχειρηση. Το προσφατο παραδειγμα του μοδιστρου που εφαγε ενα προστιμο της ταξης των 5 εκατομυριων ευρω απο τον ΣΔΟΕ, και που ΔΕΝ μπορεσε να το τακτοποιησει, ειχε, εχει μαλλον, σαν αποτελεσμα, να συμπαρασερνει πολλες εταιρειες που τον προμηθευαν, πολλες διαφημιστικες, εκδοτικες και αλλες. 

Η καθε μια απο αυτες εχει φυσικα και τις δικες της υποχρεωσεις, και .....το ντομινο αργα και βασανιστικα, συνεχιζεται !

----------


## lewton

Θέλω να απαντήσω σε κάτι που ειπώθηκε εβδομάδες πριν.
Το είχα δει τότε από το κινητό μου επειδή ήμουν ταξίδι και έκανα μια σημείωση να απαντήσω κάποια στιγμή. Ε, τώρα το θυμήθηκα.  :Razz: 





> Μην ξεχνάς ότι το E-Shop με τα περιφερειακά καταστήματα *αύξησε* το μερίδιό του στην αγορά!


Και λοιπόν;
Από πότε είναι από μόνο του καλό το να αυξάνεις το μερίδιό σου στην αγορά;
By default η αύξηση μεριδίου αγοράς συνεπάγεται πίεση στις ταμειακές ροές. Άρα αν δεν έχεις την απαραίτητα ρευστότητα κάθεσαι με το μερίδιό σου και όλα είναι καλά.
Είναι πολύ τυπικό λάθος το να κοιτάμε το μερίδιο αγοράς και να νομίζουμε ότι από αυτό βλέπουμε αν η εταιρία πηγαίνει καλά ή όχι.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επιτελους, μια μεγαλη αληθεια.
> Εγω ειχα ακουσει για το eshop παλια, πριν 5-6 χρονια. Ε, και που ειχα ακουσει, δεν ψωνιζα απο αυτο.
> Οταν ανοιξε ομως στην περιοχη μου, ειχε και καλες τιμες, 0 μεταφορικα, παραδοση την επομενη μερα, εκανα το αυτονοητο, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι στις περιοχες που ανοιξαν eshop points: εγινα πελατης τους.


Εσύ έγινες πελάτης τους και αυτοί έγιναν πελάτες του άρθρου 99.  :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

Συνεχίζουμε στο νέο άρθρο στις Ειδήσεις:


*Υπαγωγή του E-Shop στο άρθρο 99 λόγω δυσκολιών ρευστότητας*

----------

